# DIRTYSANCHEZ423's 76 GLASSHOUSE



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

I AM GOING TO GIVE YOU THE STORY OF MY IMPALA IN PICTURES FROM THE BEGINNING AND FOLLOW IT THROUGH OUT OUR TIME TOGETHER. IT ALL STARTED ON EBAY...........

[attachmentid=348347]

[attachmentid=348348]

[attachmentid=348349]

[attachmentid=348350]


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

[attachmentid=348351]

[attachmentid=348352]

[attachmentid=348354]

[attachmentid=348355]


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

[attachmentid=348357]

[attachmentid=348358]

[attachmentid=348359]

[attachmentid=348360]


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

HERE IS WHEN I SLAPPED ON THE DAYTONS

[attachmentid=348366]

[attachmentid=348368]

[attachmentid=348369]

[attachmentid=348370]


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

[attachmentid=348373]

[attachmentid=348372]

[attachmentid=348374]


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

cool man, would've bought that in a heart beat, too

just wondering - any idea why it seems to have og paint, int and trunk
but is missing the side trimm with only 24k miles ?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Mercy_@Nov 13 2005, 04:24 PM~4197632
> *cool man, would've bought that in a heart beat, too
> 
> just wondering - any idea why it seems to have og paint, int and trunk
> ...



I DON'T KNOW WHY THE SIDE TRIM FELL OFF BUT, IT DID AND THE ORGINAL OWNER TRIED TO GLUE IT BACK ON WITH CRAZY GLUE. BAD IDEA THE CRAZY GLUE DIDN'T WORK AND THE TRIM STILL FELL OFF BUT THE GLUE STAYED ON THE FENDERS AND NOW WON'T COME OFF. :angry: I WILL NEED TO GET THE FENDERS REPAINTED OR WAIT TO GET THE WHOLE CAR REPAINTED. SAME COLOR OF CORSE.

[attachmentid=348433]

[attachmentid=348434]


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

[attachmentid=348436]

[attachmentid=348437]


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

[attachmentid=348446]

[attachmentid=348447]


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

[attachmentid=348450]

[attachmentid=348452]

[attachmentid=348453]

[attachmentid=348454]


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

should just start painting it off the bat!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

[attachmentid=348459]
HERE IS THE ENGINE

[attachmentid=348462]
ON THE LIFT AT WORK

[attachmentid=348463]
ON THE LIFT ANGLE 2

[attachmentid=348464]
NEVER BOTTOMED OUT AT THAT TIME


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Nov 13 2005, 05:21 PM~4197922
> *should just start painting it off the bat!
> *



I WANTED TO ENJOY IT A LITTLE BEFORE I WENT FOR PAINT


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

nice project you got there. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
interior looks spotless. :0


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 13 2005, 06:28 PM~4197951
> *I WANTED TO ENJOY IT A LITTLE BEFORE I WENT FOR PAINT
> *


just teasing your self.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice find  You try a heat gun and a razor blade on that crazy glue?


----------



## BIG MIKE CEN CALI (Sep 22, 2005)

clean ride bro


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Nov 13 2005, 05:59 PM~4198107
> *just teasing your self.
> *


YOUR RIGHT ABOUT THAT.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Nov 13 2005, 05:59 PM~4198108
> *Nice find    You try a heat gun and a razor blade on that crazy glue?
> *



YEAH, BUT THE GLUE IS SO HARD AND OLD IT BRINGS THE PAINT UP WITH IT. IT FUCKING SUCKS BECAUSE THAT IS ALL I SEE WHEN I LOOK AT IT SOMTIMES. :angry:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Nov 13 2005, 05:53 PM~4198069
> *nice project you got there. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> interior looks spotless. :0
> *



THANKS HOMIE.
THE ALPINE HEAD UNIT IS SIRIUS READY (REASON I GOT THAT ONE) 
1 MONTH AND 16 DAYS :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

[attachmentid=349035]
WHEN I LOWERED IT

[attachmentid=349036]
SPRINGS 

[attachmentid=349037]
MORE SPRINGS

[attachmentid=349038]
ON THE LIFT AGAIN

[attachmentid=349040]
14X7 100 SPOKE DAYTONS

[attachmentid=349041]
NEW SHOCKS

[attachmentid=349043]
CHANGING THE FRONTS


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

[attachmentid=349050]
DROPPED THE TANK

[attachmentid=349051]
CHANGED THE SENDING UNIT O-RING, AGAIN

[attachmentid=349052]
AT DUSK

[attachmentid=349053]
AT DUSK 2

[attachmentid=349054]
IN DOWNTOWN DALLAS

[attachmentid=349055]
B&W

[attachmentid=349056]
IN COLOR


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

THESE NEXT PICS CAME FROM THE LODGE (TITY BAR) THIS SUMMER

[attachmentid=349058]

[attachmentid=349059]

[attachmentid=349060]


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

them sidemoldings are factory glued, not clipped ?

what brand are those lowering springs? I tried finding those but then finally decided to just my stock ones...


may I ask how much you paid for it (pm ok, too, wont tell  )?
just wondering cause I need to know what to expect 

thanks and keep postin pix :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Mercy_@Nov 14 2005, 05:14 AM~4201216
> *them sidemoldings are factory glued, not clipped ?
> 
> what brand are those lowering springs? I tried finding those but then finally decided to just my stock ones...
> ...



YEAH THEY ARE GLUED FROM THE FACTORY :thumbsdown: 

PAID 5K BUT IT DIDN'T RUN I HAD TO REPLACED THE GAS TANK (RUST INSIDE), FUEL PUMP, OVERHAUL THE CARB, AND DO A COMPLETE SERVICE, THEN SHE WAS READY :biggrin: 

I'LL KEEP POSTIN' THIS IS GOING TTT


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

looking good!!!


----------



## LOLOINDIVIDUALSLA (Dec 30, 2003)

This is a 1974 Glasshouse, not a 1976 or 1975.
They are nothin without the side moldings and shirts.
but got to have 74 side moldings & 74 shirts.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOLOINDIVIDUALSLA_@Nov 14 2005, 10:38 AM~4202008
> *This is a 1974 Glasshouse, not a 1976 or 1975.
> They are nothin without the side moldings and shirts.
> but got to have 74 side moldings & 74 shirts.
> *



HOW GONNA TELL ME I BOUGHT A 1974 IMPALA. WHEN I SAYS 1976 ON THE TITLE AND THE PRODUCTION DAT ON THE CAR IS 11/75. IT'S A '76 HOMIE. MY FIRST GLASSHOUSE WAS A '74 AND WE ALL KNOW THOSE FRONT ENDS ARE DIFFERENT.

I DONT MIND THE FACT I DONT HAVE SIDE TRIM, I LIKE IT THAT WAY AND THAT'S ALL THAT MATTERS. I GOT SKIRTS FOR IT AND THEY WILL BE MOUNTED IN DUE TIME.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG MIKE CEN CALI+Nov 13 2005, 06:05 PM~4198136-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS 
:biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOLOINDIVIDUALSLA_@Nov 14 2005, 11:38 AM~4202008
> *This is a 1974 Glasshouse, not a 1976 or 1975.
> They are nothin without the side moldings and shirts.
> but got to have 74 side moldings & 74 shirts.
> *




wow..........................................


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2005)

NICE GLASSHOUSE BY THE WAY.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Notorious76_@Nov 14 2005, 12:36 PM~4202637
> *NICE GLASSHOUSE BY THE WAY.
> *


THANKS HOMIE, THAT MEANS ALLOT GETTING PROPS FROM MY FELLOW GLASSHOUSE OWNERS. :biggrin:


----------



## CruizinKev (Feb 16, 2003)

very nice ride man!! very nice & clean!! so the girls washed away that glue?   :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cruizin´Kev_@Nov 14 2005, 01:24 PM~4202944
> *very nice ride man!! very nice & clean!! so the girls washed away that glue?   :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I WISH

BUT, NO :angry:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

glass house looks tight homie


----------



## SittinOn3 (Nov 29, 2002)

clean


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dressed2Impress+Nov 14 2005, 01:28 PM~4202965-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

sorry but have to ask once more - are those black ones drop springs or did you cut them to lower the car ?


----------



## LOLOINDIVIDUALSLA (Dec 30, 2003)

Not trying to be negative. Cuz the house is clean  and man you don't find to many clean like that.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Mercy_@Nov 14 2005, 05:16 PM~4204594
> *sorry but have to ask once more - are those black ones drop springs or did you cut them to lower the car ?
> *



I BOUGHT THEM FROM A COMPANY CALLED SPRING WORKS THEY ARE IN CALI. BUT I FEEL I PAID TOO MUCH FOR THEM, BUT I COULDN'T CUT THE REAR BECAUSE OF THE TAPER OF THE SPRING. 

THOSE SPRINGS AND SHOCKS HELP ALLOT THAT SHIT WILL HANDLE LIKE A SPORTS CAR...........KINDA

HERE IS A LINK
http://www.springworks.com/index.html


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOLOINDIVIDUALSLA_@Nov 14 2005, 05:16 PM~4204602
> *Not trying to be negative. Cuz the house is clean   and man you don't find to many clean like that.
> *



I FEEL YA HOMIE THANKS


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

HERE IS SOME MORE FROM WORK ONE NIGHT WHEN I STAYED LATE

[attachmentid=349617]

[attachmentid=349618]

[attachmentid=349621]


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

AFTER I LOWERED THE GLASSHOUSE I FUCKED UP THE FRONT PLATE AND FRAME SO I ORDERED A NEW FRAME AND HAD TO REPAIR THE PLATE

[attachmentid=349623]

[attachmentid=349625]

[attachmentid=349626]

[attachmentid=349628]


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOLOINDIVIDUALSLA_@Nov 14 2005, 11:38 AM~4202008
> *This is a 1974 Glasshouse, not a 1976 or 1975.
> They are nothin without the side moldings and shirts.
> but got to have 74 side moldings & 74 shirts.*



Yeah....a Glasshouse is not a Glasshouse with out SHIRTS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ....I spit water everywere on this one :rofl: :rofl: ...Anyway Dirty your casa is clean homie...keep us updated uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

AS LONG AS I HAD A GLASSHOUSE EVEN FROM BACK IN THE DAY I WANTED A PASSENGER MIRROR. I FINALLY GOT IT.

[attachmentid=349637]

[attachmentid=349638]

[attachmentid=349639]

[attachmentid=349641]


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 14 2005, 06:36 PM~4204843
> *AS LONG AS I HAD A GLASSHOUSE EVEN FROM BACK IN THE DAY I WANTED A PASSENGER MIRROR. I FINALLY GOT IT.
> 
> [attachmentid=349637]
> ...



Where did you get it???????????............I have been looking for a chrome one for 5 years..........I have the "sports" type off a caprice but I want the chrome...Nice pick up :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Nov 14 2005, 05:35 PM~4204831
> *Yeah....a Glasshouse is not a Glasshouse with out SHIRTS  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ....I spit water everywere on this one  :rofl:  :rofl: ...Anyway Dirty your casa is clean homie...keep us updated  uffin:  :thumbsup:
> *



I GOT THE SKIRTS HOMIE, I NEED TO GET THEM PAINTED THOUGH. WHEN I GET THE PAINT ISSUE HANDLED THE SKIRTS WILL BE ON  

AND THE POST WILL KEEP ON COMMING, HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 14 2005, 06:39 PM~4204878
> *I GOT THE SKIRTS HOMIE, I NEED TO GET THEM PAINTED THOUGH. WHEN I GET THE PAINT ISSUE HANDLED THE SKIRTS WILL BE ON
> 
> AND THE POST WILL KEEP ON COMMING, HOMIE :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: ........But that was not what I was talking about....Homeboy put SHIRTS instead of SKIRTS.......I guess I was the only one who found that funny :dunno:


----------



## skysthelimit (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Nov 14 2005, 05:38 PM~4204875
> *Where did you get it???????????............I have been looking for a chrome one for 5 years..........I have the "sports" type off a caprice but I want the chrome...Nice pick up :thumbsup:
> *


I GOT THE MIRROR OFF EBAY IT WAS ABOUT $100 W/ "BUY IT NOW". I LOOKED FOR A LONG TIME TOO. I'LL GIVE EBAY ALLOT OF PROPS I FOUND THE CAR ON THERE, OLD SCHOOL TEXAS PLATES, 1976 PLATE FRAMES, SKIRTS, SERVICE MANUAL REPRINTS, MOST OF THE SOUND SYSTEM, AND A PARTS LIST. TRUST ME YOU CAN FIND "IT" ON EBAY.




> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Nov 14 2005, 05:42 PM~4204913
> *:thumbsup: ........But that was not what I was talking about....Homeboy put SHIRTS instead of SKIRTS.......I guess I was the only one who found that funny  :dunno:
> *


I SEE, I WASNT GONNA CLOWN HIS SPELLING THOUGH :biggrin:


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

I'M GONNA TAKE A TRIP DOWN MEMORY LANE AND SHOW WHERE MY LOVE FOR GLASSHOUSES ALL GOT STARTED WITH MY 1974 IMPALA

[attachmentid=353206]
1ST THEY CALLED IT "TOOTHLESS"  WHEN I 1ST GOT IT FOR $650

[attachmentid=353207]
EVERYBODY STAYED THE FUCK OUT OF MY WAY W/ THAT '73 GRILL :rofl: 

[attachmentid=353210]
AT MY AUTO TECH SCHOOL

[attachmentid=353212]
CAN YOU TELL I LIKE THEM IN THE AIR

[attachmentid=353213]
NICE PAINT :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

[attachmentid=353215]
ME AND J BACK IN THE DAY


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

HERE ARE SOME THE THINGS I NEED TO FIX AS FAR AS THE PAINT GOES

[attachmentid=353241]
SCRATCH IN THE TRUNK ON THE L. SIDE

[attachmentid=353242]
A LITTLE DAB OF CRAZY GLUE ON THE DOOR

[attachmentid=353245]
MORE DAMN CRAZY GLUE ON THE FENDERS :banghead: 

[attachmentid=353249]
MISSING BOTH REAR CORNER BODY FILLERS, FOUND A PLACE THAT MAKES THEM BUT HAVENT BOUGHT THEM, YET.


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

NICE CAR HOMIE KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK ON YOUR GLASSHOUSE TRY IMPALA BOBB'S THEY HAVE SOME STUFF 4 GLASSHOUSE :thumbsup:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

I' ll redo my 76 maybe next winter, got a vinyl roof that I wanna replace, give it new paint and all.

What I've always been wondering - is it pretty easy to take all those thin chrome
modlings along the roofline off w/o denting or bending them? Are they glued or
clipped? Luckily my ride is COMPLETE, so I'll just have to worry bout getting them
parts off and back on in one piece. :uh: 

Help and advice greatly appreciated  

parts I'm talking bout for example

[attachmentid=353340]

on my ride especially:

[attachmentid=353339]


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

HERE ARE LINKS OF PLACES I HAVE BOUGHT FROM

1ST IS EBAY, YOU SHOULD KNOW IT THOUGH.
http://www.motors.ebay.com/

SUMMIT RACING :thumbsup:
http://www.summitracing.com/

HARMON'S IMPALA PARTS (NOT MUCH FOR GLASSHOUSES AT ALL) 
http://www.harmons.com/

THE PLACE WHERE I GOT SOME BUSHINGS FROM
http://www.energysuspensionparts.com/cars/catalog.asp

THE PEOPLE WHO MADE MY LOWERING SPRINGS (PRICEY BUT GOOD)
http://www.springworks.com/index.html

CLASSIC INDRUSTRIES :thumbsup: 
http://www.classicindustries.com/impala.htm


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

HERE ARE MORE LINKS TO PLACES THAT I MAY BUY FROM AS THE PROJECT MOVES FORWARD.

I WANT ONE OF THOSE RADIATORS
http://www.becool.com/index.cfm

CRATE ENGINES
http://www.gmgoodwrench.com/perfpartsjsp/p...ion=ce&cat=9274

I AM GOING TO BE FUEL INJECTED
http://www.hotrodlane.cc/

ALL THE BODY FILLER YOU CAN NEED
http://www.replica-plastics.com/Chevrolet.html

ADD TO THE SET UP
http://www.alpine-usa.com/

BAD ASS SWAY BARS
http://www.addco.net/index.htm

MORE SUSPENSION PARTS
http://www.p-s-t.com/index.html

FOUR WHEEL DISC COMMING TOO
http://www.stainlesssteelbrakes.com/

FOR YOUR A/C NEEDS
http://www.vintageair.com/index.asp


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

[attachmentid=356477]

[attachmentid=356478]

[attachmentid=356479]

[attachmentid=356480]


----------



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

You know those side mirrors are the same as any other model '74-76 GM car. I got mine off a Oldsmobile.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Nov 20 2005, 04:05 PM~4243834
> *You know those side mirrors are the same as any other model '74-76 GM car. I  got mine off a Oldsmobile.
> *



YEAH I KNOW, MINE SAID CHEVELLE ON THE BOX


----------



## bagdcutlass85 (Dec 5, 2002)

lucky!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

in the house


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

[attachmentid=362633]
GLASSHOUSE WITH MY ACCORD AT WORK

[attachmentid=362635]
THE OTHER ANGLE


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

very nice


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jjarez79_@Nov 20 2005, 03:05 PM~4243834
> *You know those side mirrors are the same as any other model '74-76 GM car. I  got mine off a Oldsmobile.
> *



 my 74' has dual remote mirrors...factory....and i converted the pass sport mirror for my 76'


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 24 2005, 11:13 PM~4272396
> * very nice
> *


THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

That's one clean bitch!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

looks good homie. :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty+Nov 25 2005, 02:11 AM~4272837-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS Y'ALL


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

plaque lookin good in da bACK HOMEBOY


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 76 G-HOUSE_@Nov 25 2005, 12:28 PM~4274197
> *plaque lookin good in da bACK HOMEBOY
> *



:thumbsup: ALREADY!


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

LOOKS NICE .DIRTY ''S''


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Nov 27 2005, 11:18 AM~4284490
> *LOOKS NICE .DIRTY ''S''
> *


 :biggrin: ALREADY


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

[attachmentid=366381]
AT JOE'S BURGER, DALLAS TEXAS

[attachmentid=366384]
ALSO AT JOE'S

[attachmentid=366387]
AT JOE'S AGAIN

[attachmentid=366388]
NOT AT JOE'S..........AT A GAS STATION

[attachmentid=366389]
ANOTHER GAS STATION


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

always got an ice chest in mine too :biggrin:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

Man thATS A NICE GLASSHOUSE homie!!!!


----------



## Maiden 76 (Nov 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 27 2005, 11:41 PM~4289193
> * always got an ice chest in mine too :biggrin:
> *


  tt


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Nov 28 2005, 12:41 AM~4289193-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GOTTA KEEP THE BUDWEISER ON ICE AT ALL TIMES :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by big caddy_@Nov 28 2005, 02:01 AM~4289450
> *Man thATS A NICE GLASSHOUSE homie!!!!
> *



:thumbsup: THANKS!


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Nov 28 2005, 01:41 AM~4289193
> * always got an ice chest in mine too :biggrin:
> *


AKA the mini bar :0 :biggrin:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

hey homie...nice glasshouse...i was there at joes one night...!!! i didn't realize this was you...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 28 2005, 11:09 AM~4290790
> *
> *


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Nov 28 2005, 09:37 PM~4294938
> *hey homie...nice glasshouse...i was there at joes one night...!!! i didn't realize this was you...
> *



SUP HOMIE. REPPIN' 972 ON LIL
YEAH, YOU CAN CATCH ME AT JOE'S ALMOST EVERY WEEKEND.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

[attachmentid=367303]

[attachmentid=367304]
MY COOLER IS BIGGER :biggrin: BECAUSE, I HAVE PLENTY OF ROOM IN MY TRUNK SINCE I DONT HAVE HYDROS :tears: 



YET


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

LOOKIN GOOD DIRTY WE GONNA HAVE TO GET U ANOTHER AVITAR PIC HOIE I GOT ONE FOR U TOO GLASSHOUSE LOOKING GOOD LIKE ALWAYS KEEP THEM PICS UP N SEE U AT JOES THIS WEEKEND HOMIE :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

HERE ARE A COUPLE OF PICS FROM THE ESTILO SHOW ON 09/18/05

[attachmentid=368595]
FROM THE BACK

[attachmentid=368597]
THE GLASSHOUSE'S 1ST TROPHY..........1ST PLACE '70 CARS :biggrin: 

[attachmentid=368598]
AFTER THE SHOW WE THREW A CRUISE TO JOE'S FOR A COUPLE OF BEERS

[attachmentid=368600]
IN THE END.

I DON'T SEE THIS CAR BECOMING A "SHOW" CAR IT WILL NEVER BE A CAR THAT NEEDS TO BE TRAILERED EVERYWHERE. I WANT TO DRIVE!!!! IF I EVER TAKE IT TO AN OUT OF TOWN SHOW I WILL DRIVE IT. I'M ITCHING TO DRIVE IT TO LAS VEGAS TO SEE MY POPS FOR CHRISTMAS.


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

damn...thats a boring drive homie...belive me, i've gone to phoenix and back, and to cali and back!!! nothing to see on the road!!!


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 29 2005, 10:37 PM~4303540
> *HERE ARE A COUPLE OF PICS FROM THE ESTILO SHOW ON 09/18/05
> 
> [attachmentid=368595]
> ...


Nice Its ready for a 4 pump set up  now


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RALPH_DOGG_@Nov 29 2005, 11:14 PM~4303918
> *damn...thats a boring drive homie...belive me, i've gone to phoenix and back, and to cali and back!!! nothing to see on the road!!!
> *



I HAVE MADE THE DRIVE TO VEGAS TWICE, ONCE I HAD PASSED THROUGH L.V. WHEN MY POPS WAS IN RENO AND THEN ONCE TO L.V. I LOVE THAT DESERT DRIVE I DON'T MIND IT AT ALL. EVEN THOUGH THE FIRST TIME THAT I WENT I WAS IN MY ACURA INTEGRA AND THE DISTRIBUTOR LOCKED UP ON ME THAT SUCKED BUYING A $355 DIST SUB-ASSEMBLY ON X-MAS EVE THAT WAS BACK IN 1998. EVEN WITH THAT I DO LOVE THAT DRIVE HERE ARE SOME PICS FROM AZ OFF HWY 40

[attachmentid=368681]

[attachmentid=368683]

[attachmentid=368684]

SORRY I HAD TO POST MY OLD CIVIC IN MY "GLASSHOUSE" THREAD. THAT WAS MY BABY TOO............................IT GOT STOLEN :tears:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $PAPER ROUTE$_@Nov 29 2005, 11:21 PM~4303963
> *Nice Its ready for a 4 pump set up  now
> *



I KNOW, AT LEAST A STRONG TWO PUMPER.

I WANT TO SCRAPE...................................................


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

Once you cut the car and extend the Arms with a set of 13's and skirts. You will like the way the face is up and the ass drags. That's how we ride I Kali


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $PAPER ROUTE$_@Nov 29 2005, 11:51 PM~4304167
> *Once you cut the car and extend the Arms with a set of 13's and skirts. You will like the way the face is up and the ass drags. That's how we ride I Kali
> *


all day


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $PAPER ROUTE$_@Nov 29 2005, 11:51 PM~4304167
> *Once you cut the car and extend the Arms with a set of 13's and skirts. You will like the way the face is up and the ass drags. That's how we ride I Kali
> *


THAT SOUNDS GOOD. I GOT A SET OF SKIRTS JUST WAITING TO GET THEM PAINTED WHEN I GET THE CAR REPAINTED (SAME COLOR, WITH MORE CLEAR). BUT, I GOT '14s WHICH I'M FINE WITH. STILL THINK IT WILL LOOK GOOD.


----------



## $PAPER ROUTE$ (Sep 25, 2005)

Right!! Right!!


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 29 2005, 11:00 PM~4304223
> *THAT SOUNDS GOOD. I GOT A SET OF SKIRTS JUST WAITING TO GET THEM PAINTED WHEN I GET THE CAR REPAINTED (SAME COLOR, WITH MORE CLEAR). BUT, I GOT '14s WHICH I'M FINE WITH. STILL THINK IT WILL LOOK GOOD.
> *


you lower the rear more and put the skirts on you might have to either shorten the rear end or go with some 6's


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

12/01/2005.........I JUST BOUGHT THESE OFF EBAY FOR $20 (WANTED SPARES)


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 29 2005, 09:35 PM~4304062
> *I HAVE MADE THE DRIVE TO VEGAS TWICE, ONCE I HAD PASSED THROUGH L.V. WHEN MY POPS WAS IN RENO AND THEN ONCE TO L.V. I LOVE THAT DESERT DRIVE I DON'T MIND IT AT ALL. EVEN THOUGH THE FIRST TIME THAT I WENT I WAS IN MY ACURA INTEGRA AND THE DISTRIBUTOR LOCKED UP ON ME THAT SUCKED BUYING A $355 DIST SUB-ASSEMBLY ON X-MAS EVE THAT WAS BACK IN 1998. EVEN WITH THAT I DO LOVE THAT DRIVE HERE ARE SOME PICS FROM AZ OFF HWY 40
> 
> [attachmentid=368681]
> ...


you had a gas saver too,huh....

sorry it was stolen...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by josie_p_@Dec 1 2005, 08:30 PM~4317651
> *you had a gas saver too,huh....
> 
> sorry it was stolen...
> *



YEAH, IT SUCKS THAT IT WAS STOLEN. IT WASN'T MUCH OF A GAS SAVER IT WAS A SLEEPER  

BUT, THE BITCHES THAT STOLE IT GOT EVERYTHING THAT MADE IT FAST


----------



## 76 GLASSHOUSE (Nov 4, 2005)

[attachmentid=371478]NICE CAR DIRTY KEEP THE GOOD WORK. WHEN U CUT HER YOU'LL NEED TO PUT 14/6 IN THA REAR SO IT WILL SIT LOW LIKE THIS WITH THE SKIRTS


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by STATION X_@Dec 2 2005, 05:27 PM~4323891
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

NICE RIDE.. LOOKS FIRME...!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Dec 2 2005, 09:37 PM~4325726
> *NICE RIDE.. LOOKS FIRME...!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## THE MAJESTICS TX (Nov 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 3 2005, 09:29 AM~4327800
> *:thumbsup:
> *


 WHAT UP . JOES TONIGTH :biggrin: BEING 12.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE MAJESTICS TX_@Dec 3 2005, 09:14 AM~4327914
> *WHAT UP . JOES TONIGTH :biggrin: BEING 12.
> *



VERY POSSIBLE


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76 GLASSHOUSE_@Dec 2 2005, 03:31 AM~4319700
> *[attachmentid=371478]NICE CAR DIRTY KEEP THE GOOD WORK. WHEN U CUT HER YOU'LL NEED TO PUT 14/6 IN THA REAR SO IT WILL SIT LOW LIKE THIS WITH THE SKIRTS
> *


that's what i said..... tore up my original set of 14X7's


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)




----------



## 75caprice (Aug 29, 2003)

the casa's looking tight homie. my story starts the same way....... off of ebay. thats a big ass honda shop. i worked at one with 11 bays. saved some of your links to favorites good looking out


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler+Dec 6 2005, 01:26 PM~4348382-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS HOMIE, GLAD I WAS ABLE TO HELP YOU OUT ON SOME LINKS. KEEP CHECKING, I'LL POST SOME MORE SOON AS I FIND THEM.

THE HONDA DEALER IS PRETTY BIG, WE HAVE 27 LIFTS. 20(6 OPEN) FOR LINE TECHS(ME), 2 FOR PDI, 2 FOR USED CARS, AND 3 FOR QUICK LUBE

HERE ARE SOME MORE PICS FROM SUNDAY AT THE U.L.A. TOY DRIVE I GOT THERE EARLY BECAUSE I COULDN'T STAY LONG ENJOY 
[attachmentid=376913]

[attachmentid=376917]


----------



## 75caprice (Aug 29, 2003)

are you rollin on 15's or 14's?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 75caprice_@Dec 7 2005, 10:57 PM~4360677
> *are you rollin on 15's or 14's?
> *


14x7 100 SPOKE D'z


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 8 2005, 09:51 AM~4362958
> *14x7 100 SPOKE D'z
> *


Should be on 13's


----------



## TEXASSYNDICATE (Dec 8, 2005)

:uh: looks good on 14s,


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

Clean, clean, clean. Gettcha some 13's Bro. Nice work! :thumbsup:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TEXASSYNDICATE_@Dec 8 2005, 10:21 AM~4363121
> *:uh: looks good on 14s,
> *


Never said it didnt!


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423+Dec 8 2005, 09:51 AM~4362958-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I THOUGHT ABOUT IT LONG AND HARD BEFORE I BOUGHT THEM. 13's OR 14'S CAN'T MISS. AT LEAST IT AIN'T 26's


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

youre car is looking good big dawg why did you leave early


----------



## Ragtrey (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 8 2005, 12:03 PM~4364854
> *I THOUGHT ABOUT IT LONG AND HARD BEFORE I BOUGHT THEM. 13's OR 14'S CAN'T MISS. AT LEAST IT 26's
> *


It's cool Bro, your shit is tight. uffin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty+Dec 8 2005, 08:28 PM~4367818-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 8 2005, 02:03 PM~4364854
> *I THOUGHT ABOUT IT LONG AND HARD BEFORE I BOUGHT THEM. 13's OR 14'S CAN'T MISS. AT LEAST IT AIN'T 26's
> *


AMEN TO THAT!!!!
you gonna put a 76 front end on it?
either way its a BEAUTIFUL car cuzz.
Damn Lady got a 76 Impala down the street from me just SITTING and the bitch wont part from it!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Dec 9 2005, 10:23 AM~4370798
> *AMEN TO THAT!!!!
> you gonna put a 76 front end on it?
> either way its a BEAUTIFUL car cuzz.
> ...



I AM COMITTED TO TRY AND KEEP THE BODY AS OG AS POSSIBLE. I AM GONNA KEEP THE IMPALA FRONT END INSTED OF THE SQUARE HEAD LIGHTS FROM THE '76 CAPRICE, THEY ARE NICE THOUGH. 

TELL THAT OLD BAT TO COME OFF THE GLASSHOUSE, AND THANKS FOR THE PROPS HOMIE!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

[attachmentid=381545]
12/01/1940-12/10/2005

I KNOW THAT THIS DON'T HAVE ANYTHING TO DO WITH MY GLASSHOUSE BUT, RICHARD PRYOR WAS A GREAT INFLUENCE ON MY LIFE GOOD AND BAD HE WILL BE DEEPLY MISSED

REST IN PEACE 

:tears: :angel:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 10 2005, 09:12 PM~4381124
> *[attachmentid=381545]
> 12/01/1940-12/10/2005
> 
> ...


oh damn.... that reall sucks...b ut he is in a betterlace now.... he aint got no more pain....


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

[attachmentid=387336]
ONE OF MY FAVORITE PICS

[attachmentid=387340]
THE ONE STANDING IN FRONT OF THE REAR WHEEL WAS BANGIN!!

[attachmentid=387345]
THIS WAS AT HOPTOBERFEST THIS YEAR

[attachmentid=387346]
ALWAYS AT WORK


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 53BOMBA (Nov 17, 2005)

clean ranfla bro ...lookin klean man , all you need now is some juice to back it up but great job homie


----------



## draulics (Sep 21, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

[attachmentid=417850]
I KEEP TEARING MY PLATE FRAME THIS IS THE 2ND TIME

[attachmentid=417872]
LICENCE PLATE FRAME OLD AND NEW

[attachmentid=417873]
3RD TIMES A CHARM

[attachmentid=417878]
READY TO ROLL LOOKING SO WET


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil+Dec 16 2005, 01:20 AM~4416566-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AS ALWAYS THANKS


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 10 2006, 05:35 PM~4588228
> *[attachmentid=417850]
> I KEEP TEARING MY PLATE FRAME THIS IS THE 2ND TIME
> 
> ...


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

car looks good :thumbsup: how has the stern show been?


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

CLEAN G-HOUSE!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lopez_62+Jan 10 2006, 10:04 PM~4590627-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

[attachmentid=433522]
@ JOE'S 01/22/2006
[attachmentid=433515]
FUCKNG RAIN :angry: 
[attachmentid=433521]
IN THE GARAGE WHEN THE NIGHT WAS DONE
[attachmentid=433517]
MY ARTSY B&W PIC


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 9 2005, 12:56 PM~4372233
> *I AM COMITTED TO TRY AND KEEP THE BODY AS OG AS POSSIBLE. I AM GONNA KEEP THE IMPALA FRONT END INSTED OF THE SQUARE HEAD LIGHTS FROM THE '76 CAPRICE, THEY ARE NICE THOUGH.
> 
> TELL THAT OLD BAT TO COME OFF THE GLASSHOUSE, AND THANKS FOR THE PROPS HOMIE!
> *


The caprice front end would look good on it. :biggrin: 

But keepin it original looks good too.

Just don't put custom interior or custom paint on it. :uh: 

Here's a pic of my old glass house taken back in 1985. 










used to roll this on 14x7 Tru-Classics. 

FBSS


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Jan 22 2006, 08:52 PM~4683152
> *The caprice front end would look good on it. :biggrin:
> 
> But keepin it original looks good too.
> ...


I LIKE THAT PIC HOW IT'S SITTING ON THE GROUND. THAT IS ONE OF MY BIGGEST DEBATES. CUT OR NOT TO CUT. IF I DID LIFT IT, I WOULD HAVE A SIMPLE TWO PUMP SET UP. I DON'T WANT TO TRY AND HOP IT OR ANYTHING.

AS FAR AS PAINT AND INTERIOR GOES, IT TOO CLEAN INSIDE TO CHANGE IT. I PUT THE STEREO IN THE GLOVE BOX SO I WOULDN'T HAVE TO CUT THE DASH. IT IS O.G. AND I AM GONNA KEEP IT THAT WAY. THE OUTSIDE LOOKS GOOD FOR ORIGINAL PAINT BUT, IT HAS IT'S FLAWS. MY PLAN IS TO KEEP THE SAME COLOR BECAUSE IT IS NOT TOO COMMON PLUS, THE COLOR HAS GROWN ON ME SINCE I BOUGHT IT. I WANT TO HAVE THE SAME COLOR RESPRAYED WITH LOTS OF CLEAR FOR THAT WET LOOK. I DON'T NEED LOTS OF FLAKE, I DON'T WANT IT TO LOOK LIKE A BASS BOAT FROM THE 70's. NOT THAT THERE IS ANYTHING WRONG WITH THAT, IT'S JUST NOT MY THING. JUST GOT TO FIND THE RIGHT PLACE TO DO IT.

ROUND LIGHTS VS. SQUARE LIGHTS. I FEEL THE ROUND LIGHTS LOOK MORE OLD SCHOOL AND MORE FITTING FOR THAT CAR, JUST MY OPINION.

WHAT EVER HAPPENED TO YOU OLD GLASSHOUSE?


----------



## TOP DOG '64 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 26 2006, 08:59 PM~4713489
> *I LIKE THAT PIC HOW IT'S SITTING ON THE GROUND. THAT IS ONE OF MY BIGGEST DEBATES. CUT OR NOT TO CUT. IF I DID LIFT IT, I WOULD HAVE A SIMPLE TWO PUMP SET UP. I DON'T WANT TO TRY AND HOP IT OR ANYTHING.
> 
> AS FAR AS PAINT AND INTERIOR GOES, IT TOO CLEAN INSIDE TO CHANGE IT. I PUT THE STEREO IN THE GLOVE BOX SO I WOULDN'T HAVE TO CUT THE DASH. IT IS O.G. AND I AM GONNA KEEP IT THAT WAY. THE OUTSIDE LOOKS GOOD FOR ORIGINAL PAINT BUT, IT HAS IT'S FLAWS. MY PLAN IS TO KEEP THE SAME COLOR BECAUSE IT IS NOT TOO COMMON PLUS, THE COLOR HAS GROWN ON ME SINCE I BOUGHT IT. I WANT TO HAVE THE SAME COLOR RESPRAYED WITH LOTS OF CLEAR FOR THAT WET LOOK. I DON'T NEED LOTS OF FLAKE, I DON'T WANT IT TO LOOK LIKE A BASS BOAT FROM THE 70's. NOT THAT THERE IS ANYTHING WRONG WITH THAT, IT'S JUST NOT MY THING. JUST GOT TO FIND THE RIGHT PLACE TO DO IT.
> ...


I ended up selling it back in '87 when I found my ragtop:



















I took everything off of it and sold it original. I owned the glasshouse for about 5 years it was my first ride, but I always wanted a ragtop '76 and I accidently found the '64 behind a building in Denton,TX got it for $550.00 :biggrin: 
But I have always wanted to build another glasshouse. I have a bunch of pix of my glasshouse I just need to scan them.

I ran a simple two pump set-up with double dumps to the front. (mean lean) 
6 batteries and some soft springs. (1 ton / smooth ride) 
Do that and you won't have any problems. Hit up my vp Jesse he can put together a nice clean simple set-up. 

He did this one:


















GOOD LUCK, you have a clean ride.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Jan 28 2006, 08:10 AM~4722604
> *I ended up selling it back in '87 when I found my ragtop:
> 
> 
> ...



damn thats a nice set up!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TOP DOG '64_@Jan 28 2006, 10:10 AM~4722604
> *I ended up selling it back in '87 when I found my ragtop:
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR THE PROPS HOMIE THAT MEANS A LOT. I GUESS PEOPLE GET LUCKY FINDING CARS IN DENTON, THAT IS WHERE MY CAR WAS TOO.  
WHEN YOU GET AROUND TO SCANNING THOSE OLD GLASSHOUSE PIX POST THEM UP I WOULD LIKE TO SEE THEM. :cheesy: 
I WILL HIT JESSE UP WHEN THE TIME IS RIGHT I HAVE HEARD GOOD THINGS ABOUT HIS WORK AND THE CADDY SET UP LOOKS GOOD AND THAT IS PRETTY MUCH ALL I WANT, A CLEAN SIMPLE SET UP. THERE IS ALWAYS A BUT THOUGH. I WANT HARDLINE ALL THE WAY BUT, DONT NEED A MAZE WHEN I LOOK IN MY TRUNK EITHER. SUPER CLEAN AS WELL AS SIMPLE. ATTENTION TO DETAIL WILL BE A MUST BUT, I AM SURE JESSE CAN HANDLE IT. :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

FROM THE MAJESTICS/INDIVIDUALS PICNIC LAST WEEKEND 01/29/06
[attachmentid=448839]

[attachmentid=448840]


----------



## $POMONA RIDER$ (Mar 27, 2005)

how much and where did you get the chrome covers for the lights


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bllr_@Feb 5 2006, 06:12 PM~4783335
> *how much and where did you get the chrome covers for the lights
> *


I PAID $14.95 FROM HARMON'S. HERE IS A LINK.
http://www.harmons.com/


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 4 2006, 02:40 PM~4775433
> *FROM THE MAJESTICS/INDIVIDUALS PICNIC LAST WEEKEND 01/29/06
> [attachmentid=448839]
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Feb 5 2006, 11:10 PM~4785403
> *:thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


ALREADY!!!
STEELERS JUST WON THE SUPER BOWL AND I AM A LIL TIPPSY :biggrin:


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 4 2006, 02:40 PM~4775433
> *FROM THE MAJESTICS/INDIVIDUALS PICNIC LAST WEEKEND 01/29/06
> [attachmentid=448839]
> 
> ...



NICE 

LOOKS LIKE GLASS..


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*~~~TODAY MY FREE AGENCY OFFICALLY CAME TO AN END.~~~*
[attachmentid=479397]


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LA CURA (Apr 25, 2004)

WELCOME TO THE BIG BAD MAJESTICS HOMIE


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 26 2006, 11:54 PM~4935678
> *~~~TODAY MY FREE AGENCY OFFICALLY CAME TO AN END.~~~
> [attachmentid=479397]
> *


ALREADY!!!!! Big "M" doin it BIG IN TEXAS!!!!! CONGRATS DIRTY-DIRTY!!!!


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)




----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 13 2005, 04:15 PM~4197891
> *[attachmentid=348450]
> 
> [attachmentid=348452]
> ...


how was the cd player installed?
looks clean and simple


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ..LaZt oNe LeFt.._@Mar 26 2006, 09:47 PM~5125395
> *how was the cd player installed?
> looks clean and simple
> *


IT IS WOOD COVERED IN BLACK VINYL AND ALL THE SCREWS GO INTO FACTORY HOLES. THERE IS A LITTLE POCKET AT THE TOP FOR MY iPOD, TOLL TAG, AND PAPERS. ALSO, I AM USING A REMOTE EYE SO I CAN USE THE REMOTE CONTROL WITHOUT OPENING AND CLOSING THE GLOVE BOX EVERY TIME. TO FINNISH I HAVE THE ALPINE/iPOD INTERFACE SO THE STEREO CONTROLS THE iPOD SO ALL I HAVE TO DO. IS PLUG IT IN AND THATS IT.


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 26 2006, 10:24 PM~5125588
> *IT IS WOOD COVERED IN BLACK VINYL AND ALL THE SCREWS GO INTO FACTORY HOLES. THERE IS A LITTLE POCKET AT THE TOP FOR MY iPOD, TOLL TAG, AND PAPERS. ALSO, I AM USING A REMOTE EYE SO I CAN USE THE REMOTE CONTROL WITHOUT OPENING AND CLOSING THE GLOVE BOX EVERY TIME. TO FINNISH I HAVE THE ALPINE/iPOD INTERFACE SO THE STEREO CONTROLS THE iPOD SO ALL I HAVE TO DO. IS PLUG IT IN AND THATS IT.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 26 2006, 09:24 PM~5125588
> *IT IS WOOD COVERED IN BLACK VINYL AND ALL THE SCREWS GO INTO FACTORY HOLES. THERE IS A LITTLE POCKET AT THE TOP FOR MY iPOD, TOLL TAG, AND PAPERS. ALSO, I AM USING A REMOTE EYE SO I CAN USE THE REMOTE CONTROL WITHOUT OPENING AND CLOSING THE GLOVE BOX EVERY TIME. TO FINNISH I HAVE THE ALPINE/iPOD INTERFACE SO THE STEREO CONTROLS THE iPOD SO ALL I HAVE TO DO. IS PLUG IT IN AND THATS IT.
> *


  gracias


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

I KNOW I AM A WEEK LATE ON THE BUT HERE ARE SOME PICS OF THE GLASSHOUSE AT THE BUMPER 2 BUMPER CAR SHOW ON 03/19/06
[attachmentid=518852]

[attachmentid=518851]

[attachmentid=518863]

[attachmentid=518850]

[attachmentid=518853]

[attachmentid=518864]


----------



## G.S. CUSTOMS (Mar 4, 2006)

Hey sup up Dirty ??? i asking u help for me looking wanted buy it Gordy told me about Beretta was in the auto trader . do u seen or heard about it Beretta ?? i dont know somewhere can't find it ?? :dunno:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

MORE BUMPER 2 BUMPER PICS
[attachmentid=518876]

[attachmentid=518878]

[attachmentid=518879]

[attachmentid=518880]

[attachmentid=518881]

[attachmentid=518883]


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

[attachmentid=518898]


----------



## G.S. CUSTOMS (Mar 4, 2006)

NICE UR CAR CLUB AND RIDE PIC  :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by G.S. CUSTOMS_@Mar 27 2006, 12:04 AM~5126272
> *NICE UR CAR CLUB AND  RIDE PIC    :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

* hey mike care sure looking clean homie :biggrin: *


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lopez_62+Mar 27 2006, 08:11 AM~5127236-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ragtrey_@Dec 8 2005, 08:30 AM~4363196
> *Clean,  clean,  clean.  Gettcha some 13's Bro.  Nice work! :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: MY FRIENDS BROTHER HAD A 76 GLASS HOUSE IN 83 ON STAR WIRES FUCKING LOVED THAT GAR BURGUNDY WITH A WHITE VINY TOP LIKE HOW IT LOOKED SLAMED ARE LOCKED UP IN THE REAR ONE OF THE FIRST CARS IN SAN JO TO BUMP 15 INCH EV S ZAPCO AMPS USED TO GO CRUZING STORY AND KING AND GO DEAF FROM THE BUMPING :biggrin: IM GONNA GET ME ONE


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 66LOU_@Mar 27 2006, 02:26 PM~5129155
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: MY FRIENDS BROTHER HAD A 76 GLASS HOUSE IN 83 ON STAR WIRES FUCKING LOVED THAT GAR BURGUNDY WITH A WHITE VINY TOP LIKE HOW IT LOOKED SLAMED ARE LOCKED UP IN THE REAR ONE OF THE FIRST CARS IN SAN JO TO BUMP 15 INCH EV S ZAPCO AMPS USED TO GO CRUZING STORY AND KING AND GO DEAF FROM THE BUMPING :biggrin: IM GONNA GET ME ONE
> *


*AHHH THE GOOD OL DAYS!!!
MY FIRST ONE THAT STOLE MY HEART!* :tears:
[attachmentid=519665]


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 27 2006, 02:38 PM~5129217
> *AHHH THE GOOD OL DAYS!!!
> MY FIRST ONE THAT STOLE MY HEART! :tears:
> [attachmentid=519665]
> *


 :0 I am sorry to here that!

J/K :biggrin: A lot of work for me...i'm to lazy


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

WENT AND PICKED UP A NEW (TO ME) REAR END FROM A SALVAGE YARD TODAY. IT IS SUPPOSED TO BE FROM A 1995 CAPRICE POLICE INTERCEPTOR WITH POSI AND REAR DISC BRAKES. WHEN I GOT IT BACK I DIDN'T SEE THE LSD TAG AND SO I TOOK THE REAR COVER OFF AND I'LL BE GODDAMNED IF IT WASN'T A FUCKING SINGLE TRAC. WELL GOT A HOLD OF THE SALVAGE YARD THEY APOLOGIZED FOR THE MIX UP AND SAID THEY WILL FIX MY PROBLEM. EITHER GET ME WHAT I WANTED OR GIVE ME MY MONEY BACK. I TOLD THEM BEFORE I BOUGHT IT THAT I KNOW EXACTLY WHAT I WANT AND WILL SETTLE FOR NOTHING LESS BEFORE HE ORDERED THE REAR END HE SHOWED ME THE COMPUTER SCREEN AND IT DID SAY "POLICE PACKAGE W/ POSI, DISC" SO WE WILL SEE TOMORROW. I REALLY DON'T WANT TO TRIP TOO MUCH BECAUSE HIS PRICE WAS WAY LOWER THAN THE OTHER PLACES THAT HAD THEM. WHICH WERE FEW AND FAR IN BETWEEN. OH WELL HERE ARE THE PICS I THINK THE REAR DISC WILL LOOK BADASS ON THE GLASSHOUSE WITH SOME SLOTTED AND OR CROSS DRILLED ROTORS.

[attachmentid=526128]
FRESH OFF THE TRUCK

[attachmentid=526129]
NOT A POSI :angry: 

[attachmentid=526132]
I DO LIKE THE SWAY BAR. MINE DOESN'T HAVE ONE YET!


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 4 2006, 11:28 PM~5181147
> *WENT AND PICKED UP A NEW (TO ME) REAR END FROM A SALVAGE YARD TODAY. IT IS SUPPOSED TO BE FROM A 1995 CAPRICE POLICE INTERCEPTOR WITH POSI AND REAR DISC BRAKES. WHEN I GOT IT BACK I DIDN'T SEE THE LSD TAG AND SO I TOOK THE REAR COVER OFF AND I'LL BE GODDAMNED IF IT WASN'T A FUCKING SINGLE TRAC. WELL GOT A HOLD OF THE SALVAGE YARD THEY APOLOGIZED FOR THE MIX UP AND SAID THEY WILL FIX MY PROBLEM. EITHER GET ME WHAT I WANTED OR GIVE ME MY MONEY BACK. I TOLD THEM BEFORE I BOUGHT IT THAT I KNOW EXACTLY WHAT I WANT AND WILL SETTLE FOR NOTHING LESS BEFORE HE ORDERED THE REAR END HE SHOWED ME THE COMPUTER SCREEN AND IT DID SAY "POLICE PACKAGE W/ POSI, DISC" SO WE WILL SEE TOMORROW. I REALLY DON'T WANT TO TRIP TOO MUCH BECAUSE HIS PRICE WAS WAY LOWER THAN THE OTHER PLACES THAT HAD THEM. WHICH WERE FEW AND FAR IN BETWEEN. OH WELL HERE ARE THE PICS I THINK THE REAR DISC WILL LOOK BADASS ON THE GLASSHOUSE WITH SOME SLOTTED AND OR CROSS DRILLED ROTORS.
> 
> [attachmentid=526128]
> ...



:thumbsup: Nice man...keeping makeing those moves bro.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Apr 5 2006, 12:27 AM~5181446
> *:thumbsup: Nice man...keeping makeing those moves bro.
> *


THANKS BRO, I GOTTA DO THA DAMN THING :biggrin: , I HAVE TO MAKE SURE THIS SHIT IS READY FOR IT'S TRIP TO K.C.  . I AM REALLY EXCITED ABOUT WHATS COMMING UP IN THE NEXT FEW MONTHS. MUTHA FUCKAS BETTA WATCH OUT! :buttkick:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 5 2006, 12:08 PM~5183995
> *THANKS BRO, I GOTTA DO THA DAMN THING :biggrin: , I HAVE TO MAKE SURE THIS SHIT IS READY FOR IT'S TRIP TO K.C.  . I AM REALLY EXCITED ABOUT WHATS COMMING UP IN THE NEXT FEW MONTHS. MUTHA FUCKAS BETTA WATCH OUT! :buttkick:
> *


Oh yeah! I am excited too for you! Like that song..."Move Bitch get out the way...Oh no"


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

LAST NIGHT AND TODAY WAS WHEN I STARTED TO PREP THE GLASSHOUSE FOR SOME PAINT WORK. I AM FINALLY GOING TO FIX THE FENDERS FROM WHERE THE OLD MAN TRIED TO GLUE THE SIDE TRIM BACK ON 20 YEARS AGO.

I WANTED TO REMOVE AS MUCH FOR THE PAINT SHOP AS POSSIBLE, TO SAVE $$$$$ ALSO I WANTED TO GET THE TRIM OFF THAT I WANT TO SEND TO CHROME BUT I MIGHT NOT BE ABLE TO DO IT JUST YET I AM PRESSED FOR TIME, BECAUSE OF THE S.A. SHOW. (I HOPE I CAN TAKE MY RIDE). ALSO THE CAR IS SET FOR A TRIP UP TO KANSAS CITY  SO IF I CAN'T MAKE S.A. I WILL SHOOT FOR HOUSTON!


----------



## 4 H8RZ 2 NV (Sep 11, 2005)

nice g house you should put the square lights just a thought looks good any way


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:0


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4 H8RZ 2 NV_@Apr 30 2006, 01:05 AM~5341599
> *nice g house you should put the square lights just a thought looks good any way
> *


:twak: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@May 1 2006, 05:00 PM~5351444
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


THANKS FOR HANDLING THAT! :biggrin:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

LOOKING GOOD HOMIE IM TRYING TO DOG ITS A BITCH WHEN TIME IS NOT IN UR HANDS :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@May 1 2006, 07:12 PM~5352250
> *LOOKING GOOD HOMIE IM TRYING TO DOG ITS A BITCH WHEN TIME IS NOT IN UR HANDS :biggrin:
> *


WE GOT 18 DAYS TO SAN ANTONIO AND THE CLOCK IS TICKING FAST!!!!


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 1 2006, 08:14 PM~5351914
> *THANKS FOR HANDLING THAT! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

YEA I KNOW DONT THINK IM GONNA MAKE IT DOG


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 214RIDERZ_@May 1 2006, 07:29 PM~5352357
> *YEA I KNOW DONT THINK IM GONNA MAKE IT DOG
> *


*NO TRY, DO!*


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 29 2006, 09:06 PM~5341167
> *LAST NIGHT AND TODAY WAS WHEN I STARTED TO PREP THE GLASSHOUSE FOR SOME PAINT WORK. I AM FINALLY GOING TO FIX THE FENDERS FROM WHERE THE OLD MAN TRIED TO GLUE THE SIDE TRIM BACK ON 20 YEARS AGO.
> 
> I WANTED TO REMOVE AS MUCH FOR THE PAINT SHOP AS POSSIBLE, TO SAVE $$$$$ ALSO I WANTED TO GET THE TRIM OFF THAT I WANT TO SEND TO CHROME BUT I MIGHT NOT BE ABLE TO DO IT JUST YET I AM PRESSED FOR TIME, BECAUSE OF THE S.A. SHOW. (I HOPE I CAN TAKE MY RIDE). ALSO THE CAR IS SET FOR A TRIP UP TO KANSAS CITY   SO IF I CAN'T MAKE S.A. I WILL SHOOT FOR HOUSTON!
> ...


 :0


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*HERE ARE SOME PICS FOR THE GLASSHOUSE AT THE PAINT SHOP GETTING FIXED*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*WHERE WE LAST LEFT OFF I HAD STRIPPED THE CAR DOWN SOME WHAT TO GET THE FENDERS FIXED AND THE SKIRTS AND REAR BODY FILLERS PAINTED. SO HERE ARE THE PICS FROM WHEN I GOT IT BACK TWO WEEKS AGO UP UNTIL YESTERDAY.
<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC03514Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
GOT THAT OLD STYLE HOT ROD LOOK :biggrin: 

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC03521Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
THE PAINT MATCHING CAME OUT PRETTY GOOD, I KNOW THE PAINTER HAD HIS WORK CUT OUT FOR HIM. DEALING WITH A "TOUCH UP" JOB AND ME AS A CRITIC.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC03518Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
THE BODY FILLERS WERE A PAIN IN THE ASS BECASUE THEY DON'T FLEX SINCE THEY ARE FIBERGLASS AND NOT PLASTIC I HAVE TO TELL ALL THAT THOSE FIBERGLASS FILLERS ARE NOT WORTH IT, IF YOU WANT IT PERFECT.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC03529Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
IN THE GARAGE GETTING READY TO PUT THIS THING TOGETHER IN TIME FOR SAN ANTONIO

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC03542Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
THE WORKSHOP

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC03539Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
STARTING TO WORK

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC03548Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
HARD AT WORK

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC03545Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
:biggrin: 

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC03551Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
ALMOST DONE!*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*WE HAD A GOOD TIME!

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC03619Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
OUR LINE UP FROM MAURO'S REGAL TO CHITO'S CAPRICE!

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC03687Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
AFTER THE SHOW IT WAS TIME TO GO!

<img src=\'http://www.vgpinc.com/pictures/lrmsa052106/posted/1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
ON THE MUTHA FUCKING ROAD AGAIN!*


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

Nice GlassHouse.  76 is my fav year.


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

clean :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim+May 30 2006, 01:34 AM~5518198-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Nice GlassHouse.    76 is my fav year.
> [/b]





> _Originally posted by Austin Ace_@May 30 2006, 09:37 AM~5519215
> *clean :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS EVERYONE


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*NOW FOR THE REAR END SWAP THE NEW REAR END IS 3 IN. SHORTER SO I CAN RUN 14x7's WITH SKIRTS. MOST PEOPLE SWAP THEM WITH THE CADDY REARS BUT I WANTED 4 WHEEL DISC BRAKES, WHICH REQUIRES A LITTLE MORE WORK.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC03701Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
THE NEW REAR END

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC03705Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
I REMOVED ALL THE BRAKE FLUID FROM THE MASTER CYLINDER

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC03711Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
I HAD TO LOOSEND SOME OF THE PROPORTIONING VALVE LINES FROME THE TOP

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC03709Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
SOME OF THE LAST SHOTS WITH DRUM BRAKES.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC03706Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
GOODBYE DRUMS

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC03715Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
THE OLD PROPORTIONING VALVE

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC03722Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
REMOVED

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC03719Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
THE OLD AND NEW VALVES

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC03747Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
NEW ONE INSTALLED

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC03733Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
OLD REAR END IS OUT*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*
<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC03743Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
THE NEW ONE IS IN

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC03744Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
I NEED WHEEL SPACERS FOR THE REAR JUST LIKE THE FRONT NOW.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC03746Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
:biggrin: :biggrin: 

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC03740Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
FINNISHING UP SOME OF THE FINAL TOUCHES

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC03753Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
BLEED THE BRAKES AND THAT IS A WRAP FOR THE NIGHT.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC03766Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
ALLL THAT WAS LEFT WAS TO SEND IT TO THE DRIVELINE SHOP TO SHORTEN THE DRIVESHAFT

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC03767Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
ON IT'S WAY!

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC03771Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
I GOT IT BACK REALLY FAST SO THAT IS THAT! 

~4 WHEEL DISC BRAKES ON THE GLASSHOUSE WITH 14x7s AND SKIRTS~
*


----------



## Crazy Cutty (Oct 24, 2002)

:thumbsup: 

Nice topic.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

clean ride even in person


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*NICE RIDE SANCHEZ..  *


----------



## TOPFAN (Aug 21, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Crazy Cutty+May 30 2006, 06:25 PM~5522263-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS EVERYONE :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

vgp inc


----------



## daddyfatsacs (Jun 9, 2005)

what did that axle come out of?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SEVENDUECE-REBIRTH_@May 31 2006, 05:44 AM~5524902
> *what did that axle come out of?
> *


*1995 CHEVROLET CAPRICE POLICE INTERCEPTOR*
IT WAS SUPPOSED TO HAVE POSI-TRAC BUT WHEN I GOT IT I FOUND THAT IT DIDN'T :angry: REGARDLESS I AM HAPPY WITH THE OUTCOME


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

She is bad ass. Finish her up so we can take her out to get some Glamor shots :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 31 2006, 06:26 AM~5524862
> *vgp inc
> *



:thumbsup: I wish you could have seen the other pic that I took, but I fucked up when I transfered them over to the laptop. The first picture was left out. My bad, but this was a good pic too...


----------



## daddyfatsacs (Jun 9, 2005)

did u have to relocate anything ,and why did u use spacers? 
are u planning on juicing it?


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 29 2006, 10:39 PM~5517375
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Clean Ass Car Homie, i've been following your tread around. :thumbsup: 
One question though, where did you get the body fillers and why do you say that the fiber glass fillers are not worth it?
Also do you know where to get the plastic fillers?
Thanks for your info.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

LOOKING GOOD DIRTY


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@May 31 2006, 09:18 AM~5525467
> *She is bad ass.  Finish her up so we can take her out to get some Glamor shots  :biggrin:
> :thumbsup: I wish you could have seen the other pic that I took, but I fucked up when I transfered them over to the laptop.  The first picture was left out.  My bad, but this was a good pic too...
> 
> ...


*THANKS AGAIN FOR ALL THE PROPS!* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@May 31 2006, 10:12 AM~5525730
> * LOOKING GOOD DIRTY
> *


 :biggrin:  

~ANY WORD ON SOME BUMPER GUARD RUBBERS?~


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 31 2006, 09:21 AM~5525768
> *:biggrin:
> 
> ~ANY WORD ON SOME BUMPER GUARD RUBBERS?~
> *



I'VE BEEN LOOKING...NO LUCK....NEED TO GET SOMEONE TO TAKE OFF THEIR GUARDS :biggrin:


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 31 2006, 10:18 AM~5525754
> *
> THANKS AGAIN FOR ALL THE PROPS! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thank's Homie, i'm getting ready to place an order for both front and back fillers, so any info you can shoot this way can really help me alot.  Where did you get yours from? Do you know who makes/sales the plastic ones? Sorry for asking again.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 31 2006, 01:09 PM~5526708
> *Thank's Homie, i'm getting ready to place an order for both front and back fillers, so any info you can shoot this way can really help me alot.   Where did you get yours from? Do you know who makes/sales the plastic ones? Sorry for asking again.
> *


I GOT MINE FROM REPLICA PLASTICS (EVEN THOUGH IT WAS FIBERGLASS)

GOOGLE THEM IF YOU WANT I WONT BUY FROM THEM ANYMORE. I AM NOW ON THE LOOK OUT FOR THE PLASTIC ONES.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 31 2006, 01:44 PM~5526954
> *I GOT MINE FROM REPLICA PLASTICS (EVEN THOUGH IT WAS FIBERGLASS)
> 
> GOOGLE THEM IF YOU WANT I WONT BUY FROM THEM ANYMORE. I AM NOW ON THE LOOK OUT FOR THE PLASTIC ONES.
> *


O.K. Thanks Dog. 
Can you post a picture of the side that you didn't like? so we can see how it looks.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 31 2006, 03:40 PM~5527777
> *O.K. Thanks Dog.
> Can you post a picture of the side that you didn't like? so we can see how it looks.
> *


I'LL DO IT TONIGHT WHEN I GET HOME FROM WORK.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 31 2006, 03:48 PM~5527846
> *I'LL DO IT TONIGHT WHEN I GET HOME FROM WORK.
> *


Thanks.  
I'll try and search for the Plastic ones, if not i'm just going to have to get those Fiber Glass ones. :uh:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@May 31 2006, 03:40 PM~5527777
> *O.K. Thanks Dog.
> Can you post a picture of the side that you didn't like? so we can see how it looks.
> *











*YOU CAN SEE THAT THE BODY FILLER DOES NOT CARRY THE SAME LINES AS THE REAR QUARTER PANEL

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC03835Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
THAT FIBERGLASS IS SO HARD A CAT COULDN'T SCRATCH IT

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC03831Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
NOTICE THAT THE BOTTOM OF THE FILLER ACTUALLY STICKS OUT PAST THE BUMPER IN THE LOWER CORNER

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC03844Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
I WAS LUCKY BECAUSE THE CAR DID STILL HAVE THE FILLER BRACKETS STILL ON THE CAR EVEN THOUGH THEY ARE NOT NEEDED NOW, I PLAN ON KEEPING THEM FOR IF AND WHEN I FIND SOME PLASTIC ONES.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC03836Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
THE PAINTER SAID HE GOT FUCKED WORKING ON THEM BECAUSE IT TOOK TWO DAYS ON JUST THE FILLERS.*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 1 2006, 09:14 PM~5535876
> *
> 
> 
> ...


See that's just beautiful Homie. Can't fuck with the GLASSHOUSES.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 1 2006, 11:01 PM~5536565
> *See that's  just beautiful Homie. Can't fuck with the GLASSHOUSES.
> *


THANKS HOMIE, I'M GONNA KEEP IT O.G. FOR ALL THAT WILL APPRECIATE IT!


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

hey homie can u pm me and tell me if 13x7 fit with the skirts on.


----------



## Loco Low Tucson 520 (Apr 25, 2005)

i got a 75 impala and i want to put the rear skirts on


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Loco Low Tucson 520+Jun 1 2006, 11:38 PM~5536791-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PM SENT BUT THE ANSWER IS ON PG. 10


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

LOOKING GOOD DOG :thumbsup:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 1 2006, 07:15 AM~5530283
> *
> 
> 
> ...



how is the rubber lip attached to the bumper? kinda screwed on the middle part
and just stuck on the sides? mine old bumper without rubber only has those flat
type of bolts on the middle section but none on the sides. do you know?










I am thinking about taking the bumper apart to polish it all up and then put the
rubber back on. You think thats a good idea or am I better off leaving it on?


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

*hey mike car is very clean good job cant wait to see it jucied homie*


----------



## SMILEY 71 (Mar 15, 2006)

Nice ride Sanchez! I've been following your thread for a while now- it is great! Do you have a picture of your ride from the back- I wanted to see the skirt clearance, and just how the narrow rear end sets up the stance.


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMILEY 71_@Jun 2 2006, 06:46 PM~5538704
> *Nice ride Sanchez!  I've been following your thread for a while now- it is great!  Do you have a picture of your ride from the back- I wanted to see the skirt clearance, and just how the narrow rear end sets up the stance.
> *



me too, might have to consider something similar for my rearend uffin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Mercy_@Jun 2 2006, 08:50 AM~5538170
> *how is the rubber lip attached to the bumper? kinda screwed on the middle part
> and just stuck on the sides? mine old bumper without rubber only has those flat
> type of bolts on the middle section but none on the sides. do you know?
> ...


*THANKS Y'ALL, I WILL TAKE SOME PICS TONIGHT AND POST THEM UP ON HOW IT LOOKS. I DON'T THINK IT LOOKS TOO SHORT, LOOKS JUST RIGHT !*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMILEY 71+Jun 2 2006, 10:46 AM~5538704-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*HERE ARE YOUR PIC'S YOU BE THE JUDGE*


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jun 1 2006, 10:01 PM~5536565
> *See that's  just beautiful Homie. Can't fuck with the GLASSHOUSES.
> *





      





:thumbsup:


----------



## SMILEY 71 (Mar 15, 2006)

Looking good!That's exactly what I want! I am looking for a new axle assembly. Thanks!


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

with that rear axel swap, did you have to worry about gear ratios at all?


----------



## 53BOMBA (Nov 17, 2005)

DFW FOR SALE THREAD HERE !! DALLAS TX FOR SALE 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry5622840

come in here all D Town Fort Worth DF DUB post what you got for sale 

www.Photobucket.com to use to host your pics ...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Mercy_@Jun 6 2006, 07:23 AM~5560051
> *with that rear axel swap, did you have to worry about gear ratios at all?
> *


THE NEW REAR END HAS A 3.08 RATIO WHICH IS FINE. I REALLY DIDN'T NOTICE A DIFFERENCE.


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*~THIS CAME IN THE MAIL TODAY!!~
~I HAVE BEEN WANTING ONE SINCE I GOT THE CAR BUT I WILL MISS THE PLUG FOR THE HOLE IN THE LENS<<<THOSE PICS ARE NEXT.~*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*~HERE IS WHERE THE CLOCK IS GOING~
~I REALLY PREFER THE CLOCK THERE THAN THOSE MARKINGS~*


----------



## SANGREDEPANOCHA (Jun 12, 2006)

get a life :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SANGREDEPANOCHA_@Jun 19 2006, 04:40 PM~5633775
> *get a life :biggrin:
> *


THAT'S NEXT


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

what is this peace of shit :angry: 































































j/k looks real nice!! good job :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: You gonea juice it?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by whitepac_@Jun 19 2006, 07:56 PM~5634876
> *what is this peace of shit :angry:
> j/k looks real nice!! good job :cheesy:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: You gonea juice it?
> *


 :uh: :scrutinize: 

THE JUICE IS COMMING SOON BEFORE THE SUMMER IS OVER! :biggrin: SO KEEP YOUR EYES PEELED.


----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

I like this thread, it's like reading a book. The car is nice very nice in fact.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHE1_@Jun 20 2006, 02:47 AM~5637037
> *I like this thread, it's like reading a book.  The car is nice very nice in fact.
> *


THANKS, I PLANNED ON DOCUMENTING EVEYTHING WHEN IT COMES TO IT'S PROGRESS.


----------



## HEARTBREAKER (Sep 19, 2005)

looking good dirty :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 19 2006, 07:50 PM~5635581
> *:uh:  :scrutinize:
> 
> THE JUICE IS COMMING SOON BEFORE THE SUMMER IS OVER! :biggrin: SO KEEP YOUR EYES PEELED.
> *


oh cool I am wondering are you gonea wrap the frame? no matter what car looks tight :cheesy:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by whitepac_@Jun 20 2006, 11:51 AM~5638846
> *oh cool I am wondering are you gonea wrap the frame? no matter what car looks tight :cheesy:
> *


I WANT THAT DONE RIGHT, AND I HAVE PICKED THE PLACE TO HAVE IT DONE RIGHT.

STREETRIDERS KANSAS CITY ~MAJESTICS~


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*WELL I FIGURED I WOULD BUMP THIS SINCE I FINALLY SENT MY BABY OFF TO GET CUT. HERE ARE SOME OF THE PICS I TOOK THIS WEEKEND. SOME OF THESE HAVE BEEN POSTED AND SOME HAVEN'T

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC04009Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
ME AND FABIAN DOING A LITTLE SHOPPING ON SUNDAY. I BOUGHT THAT PIC TOO  

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC04031Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
D/F.W. AND K.C. CALLING IT A NIGHT

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC04033Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
GETTING READY TO GET IT READY FOR THE ROAD TRIP.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC04038Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
NEVER AGAIN! :cheesy: 

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC04040Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
HAD TO TAKE THE D'z OFF FOR SOME NEW RUBBER.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC04043Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
REMOVED PARTS

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC04044Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
MOUNTED UP TO RIDE.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC04045Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
LOOKS FUCKIN CRAZY WITH THOSE STAMPED STEELYS

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC04048Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
SAYING GOODBYE*









:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: 


HAHAHAHAHA ALMOST.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*THIS MADE MY DAY ALOT BETTER!

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC04050Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
I HAD TWO PACKAGES WAITING FOR ME TODAY :biggrin: 

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC04051Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
THIS CAME FROM TATTOO76, I MEANT TO PM YOU BRO BUT I AM VERY HAPPY WITH THE SLOWDOWNS AND KEYS :biggrin: 

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC04052Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
AND THIS CAME FROM CLASSIC INDUSTRIES, IT IS A VIR ELEMINATOR I PLANED ON CONVETING TO R134 AND THIS WILL HELP. THAT IS TO COME WHEN THE GLASSHOUSE COMES HOME :biggrin:  *


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*ORALE SANCHEZ READY FOR THE HYDROS... :thumbsup: COMING ALONG REAL NICE..  *


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Your's and Smurf's are coming along nicely :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim+Jul 18 2006, 08:27 PM~5798919-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DAMN, BEING MENTIONED IN THE SAME SENTENCE WITH SMURF, I AM HONORED
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

SMURF YOU KNOW YOU PUTTING IT DOWN HOMIE!


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

HEY DOG GLAD UR FINALLY HAPPY BRO CANT WAIT TO SEE IT DONE DOG WIHT THOSE SKIRTS ITS GONNA BE BITIN MAN :biggrin:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

I know how a glass looks on them steeles, really something missing then.
Where you taking it to get cut?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Classic Mercy+Jul 19 2006, 04:09 AM~5800922-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## scrape-it (Mar 27, 2004)

More updates please, i got sucked into this topic way back! TIGHT RIDE HOMIE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 18 2006, 08:18 PM~5798837
> *WELL I FIGURED I WOULD BUMP THIS SINCE I FINALLY SENT MY BABY OFF TO GET CUT. HERE ARE SOME OF THE PICS I TOOK THIS WEEKEND. SOME OF THESE HAVE BEEN POSTED AND SOME HAVEN'T
> 
> 
> ...


*

EMBOSSED KO'S, HOW MUCH SHIPPED
*


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

what kinda setup is this badboy getting?


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2006)

you should go have this polished out.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by scrape-it_@Aug 5 2006, 05:59 PM~5909021
> *More updates please, i got sucked into this topic way back! TIGHT RIDE HOMIE!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


*SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD IDEA, HAVE BEEN TELLING MYSELF NOT TO MESS WITH ANYTHING UNDER THE HOOD, UNTIL I GET MY ENGINE (LS1, LS2, LS6  ) THAT IS WHY IT STILL HAS THAT SHITTY ASS 2BBL ROCHESTER ON IT. I TRY TO NOT THROW ANYTHING "CUSTOM" UNDER THE HOOD JUST YET. THERE ARE SOME THINGS I AM LOOKING INTO LIKE REMOVING THE EVAPORATOR BOX AND HAVE AN INDASH UNIT INSTALLED. SO A SHAVED FIREWALL COULD BE POSSIBLE. BUT I NEED A/C PERIOD. IT WILL BE A WHILE BUT ENGINE COMPARTMENT "WILL" THE BEST PART OF THIS CAR. MARK MY WORDS  




THANKS EVERYONE FOR CHECKING ON ME. I'LL BE POSTING PICS WHEN THEY COME IN.*


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jul 18 2006, 08:49 PM~5799107
> *THANKS HOMIE!!
> DAMN, BEING MENTIONED IN THE SAME SENTENCE WITH SMURF, I AM HONORED
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> ...


You're crazy Dog :biggrin: , you and all the guys on the GlassHouse Topic are the ones that i look up to Homie, no bullshit. I hope mine looks as clean as yours when it's done.  
can't wait to see the Hydraulics progress pictures. :thumbsup:


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

it'd be hella nice with 13's..very clean ride but the 13's would be the knockout punch


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Aug 5 2006, 10:09 PM~5909911
> *You're crazy Dog :biggrin: , you and all the guys on the GlassHouse Topic are the ones that i look up to Homie, no bullshit. I hope mine looks as clean as yours when it's done.
> can't wait to see the Hydraulics progress pictures. :thumbsup:
> *


*I HAVE THOUGHT ABOUT 13's BUT I AM HAPPY WITH THE WAY 14's LOOK ON THERE. PLUS I REALLY CAN JUST GO BUT ANOTHER SET OF DAYTONS. BECASUE I WILL NEVER GET WHAT I PAID FOR THE 14's (BOUGHT NEW) I AM REALLY SUPRISED HOW MUCH 14's ARE LOOKED DOWN ON BUT IT'S ALL GOOD AT LEAST THEY AIN'T 26's*


*13's AND 14's SEVENS CAN'T MISS*
MACK 10-ON THEM THANGS


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

that's a nice 75 donk you got there :biggrin: just joking don't nobody get upset


----------



## DOUBLE-O (Jun 29, 2005)

oops sorry 76 impala same front end as a 75 caprice


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 5 2006, 11:58 PM~5910177
> *I HAVE THOUGHT ABOUT 13's BUT I AM HAPPY WITH THE WAY 14's LOOK ON THERE. PLUS I REALLY CAN JUST GO BUT ANOTHER SET OF DAYTONS. BECASUE I WILL NEVER GET WHAT I PAID FOR THE 14's (BOUGHT NEW) I AM REALLY SUPRISED HOW MUCH 14's ARE LOOKED DOWN ON BUT IT'S ALL GOOD AT LEAST THEY AIN'T 26's
> 13's AND 14's SEVENS CAN'T MISS
> MACK 10-ON THEM THANGS
> *



but on some shit you gotta let 15 x 8's twist, chevy trucks and them el caminos


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Aug 5 2006, 11:07 PM~5910220
> *but on some shit you gotta let 15 x 8's twist, chevy trucks and them el caminos
> *


ANYBODY WANT DANA'S I GOT'EM FOR EIGHT C-NOTES


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

SELLING SOME PARTS, DIRTY SPREAD THE WORD.  
(D/FW ONLY)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry5923713


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 1 2006, 07:14 PM~5535876
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 5 2006, 10:13 PM~5910244
> *ANYBODY WANT DANA'S I GOT'EM FOR EIGHT C-NOTES
> *


all day long gold or all chrome


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lopez_62_@Aug 8 2006, 07:36 PM~5927995
> *all day long gold or all chrome
> *


IT'S ON YOU OUGHTA GET'EM CUZ THE TIRES COME WITH'EM


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

TTT...FOR MY GLASSHOUSE HOMIE


----------



## capone530 (May 25, 2002)

13's......13's......13's......


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by capone530+Aug 25 2006, 03:13 AM~6039092-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

any pic's dirty


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Aug 25 2006, 01:27 PM~6039921
> *any pic's dirty
> *


Nah i told him not too untill it's done. :biggrin:


----------



## sillygilly1 (Jul 18, 2006)

that shyt is looking tight already can't wait to see some more.


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

Damn bro I missed a lot while MIA....luv the dialog...keep it comming!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Aug 27 2006, 11:41 PM~6056771
> *Damn bro I missed a lot while MIA....luv the dialog...come it comming!
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 28 2006, 02:05 AM~6057105
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


 :0 :uh: It was late...



> *VGP  Today, 12:41 AM*


  Fixed you biotch... :angry:

fck'n spelling bee king...I TOOK ESL, ok!?!?

sonafa..


hmmm..

:uh:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Aug 28 2006, 08:01 AM~6057991
> *:0  :uh: It was late...
> Fixed you biotch...  :angry:
> 
> ...


thanks for TOOKING the time to edit your post. :biggrin:


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 28 2006, 10:38 AM~6058421
> *thanks for TOOKING the time to edit your post. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

*<span style=\'color:green\'>$$$*

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...0&#entry6157132


*SPREAD THE WORD DIRTY*


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 29 2005, 11:35 PM~4304062
> *I HAVE MADE THE DRIVE TO VEGAS TWICE, ONCE I HAD PASSED THROUGH L.V. WHEN MY POPS WAS IN RENO AND THEN ONCE TO L.V. I LOVE THAT DESERT DRIVE I DON'T MIND IT AT ALL. EVEN THOUGH THE FIRST TIME THAT I WENT I WAS IN MY ACURA INTEGRA AND THE DISTRIBUTOR LOCKED UP ON ME THAT SUCKED BUYING A $355 DIST SUB-ASSEMBLY ON X-MAS EVE THAT WAS BACK IN 1998. EVEN WITH THAT I DO LOVE THAT DRIVE HERE ARE SOME PICS FROM AZ OFF HWY 40
> 
> [attachmentid=368681]
> ...




*I remember that time you took me for a spin in that EG hatch back when we worked at Lute Riley. That B18 had some KICK ! 

Much props on the House bro !

Just picked up a 64 impala, and sold my B16 Rex, so i aint that far behind. LOL*


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

wuzz up dirty when his the glasshouse coming home


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

much props on the house


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

if i could id post pics of my 1975 impala dont know how my homie knows how he has some pics of my car on his topic DESERT DREAMS check it out when you get a chance the cars primered on 13 88 spoke daytons some pics are also pics of it in pieces at a shop getting re- done the next pics will be of it done


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

sending a whats up to my homies slick, jerry and all the homies rep it in DESERT DREAMS houston chapter


----------



## 87CADDY (Aug 30, 2006)

Nice ride bro


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

dayum no update pix....  so I guess you didnt get it back yet?

TTT !


----------



## cartier01 (Jan 7, 2006)

was up bro any pics of the car yet


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01_@Nov 10 2006, 06:34 AM~6540658
> *was up bro any pics of the car yet
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by cartier01+Nov 10 2006, 07:34 AM~6540658-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I KNOW....I KNOW......ALL WE NEED IS PATIENCE.....OK HERE IS A SNEEK PEEK AT SOMETHING


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 10 2006, 10:18 AM~6541426
> *NOT YET....ALL IN DUE TIME......SHIT HOMIE WHATS UP ON THAT WHEEL??? :uh:
> I KNOW....I KNOW......ALL WE NEED IS PATIENCE.....OK HERE IS A SNEEK PEEK AT SOMETHING
> 
> ...


 :worship:  That's going to look fucking tight . :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Nov 10 2006, 10:55 AM~6541595
> *:worship:   That's going to look fucking tight .  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks homie.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)




----------



## CHE1 (Aug 27, 2005)

Ese Dirty It's going to look nice.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta+Nov 10 2006, 11:18 AM~6541724-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:

THANKS Y'ALL! :cheesy:


----------



## THE*CI$CO*KID (Jul 27, 2006)

you better put some 13's on that bitch if your doing all that. 
dipping on 13's with a 2 inch tuck, with a muthafucking plaque in the window.


----------



## Anaheim74 (Oct 1, 2004)

TTT FOR THE HOMEBOY DIRTY


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATDADDYO+Nov 10 2006, 01:13 PM~6542313-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 10 2006, 11:43 PM~6543116
> *I AM HAPPY WITH THE 14's BUT I AM THINKING ABOUT A PAINTED SET AND THOSE WOULD BE 13's EVERYONE TELLS ME TO PUT 13's OH WELL, WE'LL SEE.
> THANKS
> *



13eeens I can only recommend, they look tight as fuck :thumbsup: .... but I have to admit that I dunno how to make em fit quite yet - still workin on that :uh:


----------



## THE*CI$CO*KID (Jul 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 10 2006, 02:43 PM~6543116
> *I AM HAPPY WITH THE 14's BUT I AM THINKING ABOUT A PAINTED SET AND THOSE WOULD BE 13's EVERYONE TELLS ME TO PUT 13's OH WELL, WE'LL SEE.
> THANKS
> *


COME O N DIRTY HAVE YOU SEEN THE OTHER GLASS HOUSES THAT HAVE 13 ON THEM, THERE IS NO DEBATE YOU NEED 13'S HOMIE. BELEIVE THAT.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2006)

looking good DIRTY.


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

13x7 88 spoke daytons


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2006)

13's look like shit on a glasshouse. i know its all about personal opinion, but 13's look too damn clumsy on such a big car. I have seen dozens of glasshouses in person with both 13's and 14's. there is no way in hell I would put 13's on one, some cars just need 14's and a glasshouse is one of those cars.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FATDADDYO+Nov 14 2006, 01:52 PM~6566552-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WHEEL SIZE SEEMS TO BE A VERY HOT TOPIC ON GLASSHOUSES, BUT NO ONE CAN SAY THAT THIS AINT CLEAN!


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 18 2006, 01:23 PM~6594665
> *WHEEL SIZE SEEMS TO BE A VERY HOT TOPIC ON GLASSHOUSES, BUT NO ONE CAN SAY THAT THIS AINT CLEAN!
> 
> 
> ...



Yezzzzz zzzirrrr its clean


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Nov 18 2006, 12:28 PM~6594682
> *Yezzzzz  zzzirrrr its clean
> *


THANKS!


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

ITS AIGHT LOL NAH IT CLEAN BUT 13 WOULD LOOK ALOT BETTER :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 18 2006, 12:23 PM~6594665
> *
> THANKS BRO!
> WHEEL SIZE SEEMS TO BE A VERY HOT TOPIC ON GLASSHOUSES, BUT NO ONE CAN SAY THAT THIS AINT CLEAN!
> ...


 :0 :0 

Dirty, hit me up about that one 72 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 10 2006, 10:18 AM~6541426
> *NOT YET....ALL IN DUE TIME......SHIT HOMIE WHATS UP ON THAT WHEEL??? :uh:
> I KNOW....I KNOW......ALL WE NEED IS PATIENCE.....OK HERE IS A SNEEK PEEK AT SOMETHING
> 
> ...


this fool aint playin :0 :0


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*WELL IT WAS A LONG PROJECT WITH UPS AND DOWNS, FABIAN AND I FIRST GOT TALKED ABOUT THIS PROJECT BACK AROUND MARCH OF THIS YEAR. KINDA GETTING AN IDEA OF WHAT I WAS WANTING AND WANTING TO DO. A LOT OF PM's WENT BACK IN FORTH AND AFTER ABOUT FOUR MONTHS LATER FABIAN MADE THE TRIP DOWN TO DALLAS FROM KANSAS CITY TO PICK UP MY PRIDE AND JOY IN THE MIDDLE OF THE SUMMER......JULY 17TH

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC04009Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
FABIAN AND I CHECKING OUT SOME PICS

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC04033Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
THAT LAST TIME I GOT TO DRIVE MY CAR THAT SUMMER. PREPAIRING FOR A LITTLE TEAR DOWN.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC04038Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
NEVER AGAIN

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC04042Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
ONE LAST PIC WITH ME AND MY BABY.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC04043Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
REMOVED ITEMS.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC04045Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
LOADED AND READY TO GO.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC04049Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
GOODBYE MY LOVE UNTIL WE MEET AGAIN.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC04051Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
A FEW THINGS I AQUIRED FROM JASON...ONCE AGAIN THANKS FOR EVERYTHING
*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*KANSAS CITY HE WE COME!!!! THESE ARE THE PICS THAT WERE SENT TO ME FROM FABIAN AND TINO

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/WORKED/FROM_KC/10.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
FABIAN PULLING THE GLASSHOUSE INTO STREET RIDERS HYDRAULIC SHOP

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/WORKED/FROM_KC/11.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
NOW THE PROJECT IS IN THEIR HANDS

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/WORKED/FROM_KC/DSC04905Medium-1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
THE FABRACATION BEGINS WITH MY BATTERY TRAYS.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/WORKED/FROM_KC/DSC04908Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
THE RACK

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/WORKED/FROM_KC/118.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
MAKING ROOM FOR A SPARE

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/WORKED/FROM_KC/126.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
A MOCK SET UP OF WHATS TO COME….

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/WORKED/FROM_KC/131.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
MY FENDERWELL GETTING PREPPED

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/WORKED/IMG_0108Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
THE INSIDE OF THE TRUNK WAS PAINTED…BUT DIDN’T TURN OUT THE WAY IT WAS EXPECTED

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/WORKED/IMG_0185Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
I ALSO DECIDED TO ADD CHROME AND MOLDED CONTROL ARMS TO THE MIX HERE IS A COUPLE RAW SHOTS

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/WORKED/IMG_0184Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
THE LOWER ARM…LOOKING MEAN*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*...CONTINUED FROM PAGE 16.
AFTER TWO MONTHS I DECIDED IT WAS TIME FOR A LITTLE TRIP TO CHECK ON THE PROGRESS OF THE PROJECT AND ALSO TO KICK IT WITH THE BOYS FROM K.C.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/KANSAS_CITY_091506_091806/DSC04669Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
OUTSIDE LOVE FIELD AIRPORT

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/KANSAS_CITY_091506_091806/DSC04534Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
WHEN I LANDED WE WENT STRAIGHT TO THE CASINOS

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/KANSAS_CITY_091506_091806/DSC04535Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
I SHOULD HAVE JUST HANDED THIS OVER TO GO ON MY BILL

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/KANSAS_CITY_091506_091806/DSC04578Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
EVERYONE IN K.C. SHOWED ME A LOT OF LOVE AND MADE ME FEEL AT HOME.

MY VISIT TO STREET RIDERS HYDRAULICS
<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/KANSAS_CITY_091506_091806/DSC04654Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
BELIEVE ME WHEN I SAY IT WAS HARD TO KEEP ALL THIS UNDER WRAPS….I WAS EXCITED WHEN I SAW THIS…..

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/WORKED/DSC04637Medium1.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
I CAN’T TELL YOU HOW MANY HOURS I SPENT LOOKING AT THIS.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/WORKED/DSC04622Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
JUST FOUR SWITCHES

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/WORKED/DSC04623Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
THE BACK END….I TOOK THE BACK SEAT OUT BEFORE THEY PICKED IT UP…TRYIN TO HELP.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/WORKED/DSC04628Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
IT’S HOME FOR THE TIME BEING

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/WORKED/FROM_KC/DSC04647Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
HINTING AROUND TO IT’S POTENTIAL
*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/WORKED/FROM_KC/141.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
NOW FOR THE ENGRAVING….A PARTIAL PICTURE OF MY LOWER PLATE

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/WORKED/img0276cm9Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
MY BATTERY HOLD-DOWNS

NOW FOR THE CHROME WORK….THE GOOD AND THE BAD. HERE ARE THE PIECES THAT THE CHROMER IN K.C. DID

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/WORKED/FROM_KC/IMG_0477.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
LOOKS GOOD TO ME

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/WORKED/FROM_KC/IMG_0475.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
HARDLINES

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/WORKED/FROM_KC/IMG_0473.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
CONTROL ARM PARTS

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/WORKED/FROM_KC/IMG_0453.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
THE CONTROL ARMS

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/WORKED/FROM_KC/IMG_0458.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
ANOTHER CONTROL ARM SHOT

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/WORKED/FROM_KC/IMG_0463.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
THE HOLD DOWNS CAME OUT GOOD

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/WORKED/FROM_KC/IMG_0469.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
THE PUMP RACK
*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/WORKED/FROM_KC/150.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
NOW IT’S TIME TO PUT THIS BABY BACK TOGETHER

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/WORKED/FROM_KC/149.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
ONE PIECE AT A TIME

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/WORKED/FROM_KC/146.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
IT’S COMING ALONG NICELY.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/WORKED/FROM_KC/148.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
ALMOST DONE…

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/WORKED/FROM_KC/158.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
THE PUMPS ARE DONE

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/WORKED/FROM_KC/144.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
MY FIRST LOOK……OMG!

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/WORKED/FROM_KC/142.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
I AM FALLING IN LOVE WITH HER ALL OVER AGAIN

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/WORKED/FROM_KC/162.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
NOW FOR THE FINAL ASSEMBLY OF THE GLASSHOUSE.
*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

HOLD ON STILL LOADING ALL THIS SHIT.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/WORKED/FROM_KC/160.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
IT’S ALL COMING TOGETHER

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/WORKED/FROM_KC/159.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
THE PANELS ARE GOING WELL.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/WORKED/FROM_KC/163.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
FUCKING SICK!

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/WORKED/FROM_KC/165.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
PUT DOWN THAT HOLD DOWN!

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/WORKED/FROM_KC/167.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
LIL MIKE PUTTING IN WORK ON MY BABY TOO…..I HEARD HE WANTS A GLASSHOUSE NOW!!!

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/WORKED/FROM_KC/170.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
THAT’S THE AREA

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/WORKED/FROM_KC/169.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
THAT’S THE SHOP.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/WORKED/FROM_KC/173.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
THE SWITCH PANEL

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/WORKED/FROM_KC/172.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
THE STREET RIDERS TEAM

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/WORKED/FROM_KC/171.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
ALL THAT PAPER AND NOT EVEN A CAR WASH!!!
*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

NEXT WILL BE THE ARRIVAL 

BRB


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

AWSOME!!! That is one bad Madda Fukka!!! I am sure your happy you got it back, I can only imagine with your baby so far away how you must have felt.

I am sure that the pictures dont do it enough justice, but I was going to say only if it was as fast as it took for you to post up those pics to get your car back...ha!

Great Job to the B M in KC!


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Street Riders did a hell of a job on that setup everything looks nice and clean in the shots I can only imagine it live. Once again great looking car Dirty :thumbsup:  :biggrin:


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

Mike, car's looking good. Will be nice to see again back in DFW area...


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 22 2006, 05:55 PM~6806241
> *NEXT WILL BE THE ARRIVAL
> 
> BRB
> *


 :wave:


----------



## 75caprice (Aug 29, 2003)

tight progress pics. set up looks dope. street riders threw down
:thumbsup:


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

hey mike, wanted to wish you a happy holiday season - merry xmas and
a happy new year! Congrats on your glass and thanks for helping me out
with some tech info this summer..... take care in the 07

greetings from germany, mike


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

THE GLASS HOUSE LOOKS FUCKIN BAD ASS HOMIE!!!!!! MUCH PROPS TO THE BOYS IN KC DOIN IT BIG!!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OldDirty+Dec 23 2006, 12:16 AM~6806341-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks too everyone giving props,and thanks to mike for trusting us with his baby.I know it's hard to leave your ride with someone you don't know real well.But i can honestly say i have made a good new friend and i hope he's happy with what we did for him.And i know we take a while but it you want to shine it takes time. :biggrin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Dec 22 2006, 05:58 PM~6806264
> *AWSOME!!!  That is one bad Madda Fukka!!!  I am sure your happy you got it back, I can only imagine with your baby so far away how you must have felt.
> 
> I am sure that the pictures dont do it enough justice, but I was going to say only if it was as fast as it took for you to post up those pics to get your car back...ha!
> ...


*MERRY CHRISTMAS HOMIE!*


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

MERRY X-MASS TO EVERYONE FROM BEAN AND THE GUYS IN DRASTIC C.C


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

ride is lookin killer.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 24 2006, 11:37 PM~6818517
> *ride is lookin killer.
> *


THANKS HOMIE.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

that set up is hard as fuck homie, and those hold downs are badass too


----------



## BIRDYLUV (Nov 1, 2005)

FUCKIN CLEAN HOMEBOY!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pachucodruglord (Nov 15, 2006)

THATS A VERY CLEAN SET UP AND THE NICEST GLASSHOUSE IVE SEEN!  DID YOU REINFORCE THE FRAME? OR WAS IT UNNECESSARY SINCE U WENT WITH A 4 SWITCH DOUBLE WHAMMY SET UP?


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Dec 22 2006, 04:46 PM~6806208
> *<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/WORKED/FROM_KC/160.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> IT’S ALL COMING TOGETHER
> 
> ...


dam dirty you wernt fucking around were you its looks tight cant wait to see it


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

damn homie...its come a long way from the very first time i seen you @ joes burger...you were still with that other club i forget the name...and i was still flying a TECHNIQUES plaque!!!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Damn Dirty ....... That glass house looks like a mad house bro !!!! FIRME !


----------



## Forgiven 63 (Jul 6, 2005)

Looking good Dirty ! ! ! 

Love what you did with the set up !


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

What up mike,sorry about the cowboys at least they played a good game shit my chiefs looked like ass.all week our coach said if green played like shit he would pull him,but he left him in the whole game?Don't make no sence.Anyway holla.


----------



## "G-Money" (Sep 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Jan 4 2007, 04:23 PM~6902772
> *dam dirty you wernt fucking around were you its looks tight cant wait to see it
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

SET-UP CAME OUT REAL CLEAN HOMIE ! :thumbsup:


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 14 2005, 12:15 AM~4197891
> *[attachmentid=348450]
> 
> *


This looks nice, where can i get that thing for the hidden head unit?


btw. that trunk came out super clean... lovin it.


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Fat trunk...man nice set up.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hot$tuff5964_@Dec 26 2006, 10:28 PM~6832586
> *that set up is hard as fuck homie, and those hold downs are badass too
> *


*THANKS HOMIE,  *


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TECHNIQUES SEXYTHREE_@Jan 4 2007, 03:48 PM~6902978
> *Looking good Dirty ! ! !
> 
> Love what you did with the set up !
> *


*THANKS!*


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

OOOhhh Dayuuum, Somebody call the Nurse, because that ride is SICK!!!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by All Out Customs_@Jan 14 2007, 01:33 PM~6984459
> *   OOOhhh Dayuuum, Somebody call the Nurse, because that ride is SICK!!!
> *


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 14 2007, 12:34 PM~6984465
> *
> *


WHAT UP SANCHEZ PARTY AT MY HOUSE 01/20 KEEP YOU POSTED


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Jan 14 2007, 02:43 PM~6984825
> *WHAT UP SANCHEZ PARTY AT MY HOUSE 01/20 KEEP YOU POSTED
> *


W3RD!!!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*SORRY IT TOOK SO LONG TO GET THIS GOING BUT THE HOLIDAYS KEPT ME BUSY. I WANT TO SHOW A COUPLE OF MISC. PICS THAT WERE TAKEN DURING THE WHOLE PROCESS.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/WORKED/DSC05828Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
MY SLOW DOWNS THAT WERE CHROMED IN DALLAS @ DIRTY JOE’S CHROME SHOP SINCE THE CHROMER IN K.C. WAS HAVING TOO MANY ISSUES WITH A FEW PARTS.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/WORKED/DSC05831Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
I LIKE THE WAY THEY CAME OUT. LOOKS REALLY GOOD.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC04427Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
ALSO GOT RID OF MY SO CALLED MONSTER TRUCK TIRES WITH THESE 175’s

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC04432Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
PICS OF ME PUTTING ON THE NEW SHOES.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC04437Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
ANOTHER PIC.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC04518Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
GOT SOME NEW K/O’s TOO.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC04517Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
IT WAS MY AVITAR FOR A WHILE

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC05839Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
NOW IT’S D-DAY TIME TO LOAD EVERYTHING UP TO TAKE TO MY JOB, AND TO WAIT FOT FABIAN TO SHOW UP.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC05840Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
ALL THE WHEELS.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC05841Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
BACK SEATS AND CLEANING PRODUCTS.*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/WORKED/FROM_KC/179.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
WHEN IT CAME HOME I HAD TO DO A COUPLE THINGS….WASH, TRIM, SKIRTS, BACK SEAT, WHEELS, GAS, AND SO ON AND SO FORTH. 

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC05860Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
I WAS REALLY HAPPY THE WAY IT TURNED OUT EVEN THOUGH FABIAN THOUGHT I WAS DISAPPOINTED SINCE I AM VERY PICKY. IT ALL GOOD,

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC05854Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
NICE WORK STREET RIDERS!

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC05865Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
ME AND FABIAN AT THE TRAIL DUST STEAKHOUSE.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC05866Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
IT’S AN “M” THANG!

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC05886Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
ALL THE WAY UP.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC05887Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
ALL THE WAY DOWN, BREAKING IN THE 3½ TON SPRINGS.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC05888Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
I LOVE THE WAY THAT LOOKS.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC05935Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
IN THE GARAGE.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC05937Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
OUT ON THEM MEAN STREETS OF LEWISVILLE.
*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC05945Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
AND THEN DISASTER STRUCK. I WAS FUCKING WITH THE SWITCHES A LITTLE AND THE FUCKING RADIO FELL OUT. I WAS LIKE WHAT THE FUCK??? THEN I REALIZED THE DASH BROKE NOT THE RADIO THE ONLY THING HOLDING THAT RADIO IN WAS THE HOLES IN THE DASH WHERE THE RADIO KNOB STUDS COME THROUGH

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC05946Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
IT DID SOME MINOR DAMAGE….I WAS FUCKIN SICK!

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC05949Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
YOU CAN SEE WHERE MY “REMOTE EYE” WAS LOCATED.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC05952Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
I HAD AN IDEA FOR THE FIX. FIRST I GUTTED THE OLD DELCO DASH UNIT, BUT LEFT IT WHERE THE KNOBS STILL ACTED THE SAME LIKE CLICKING WHEN TURNING ON AND OFF AND, THE OLD PRESET BUTTONS STILL MOVES THE STATION NEEDLE. THEN I MADE A SUPPORT BRACKET BOLTED IT BETWEEN BOTTOM OF THE DASH AND THE RADIO. UNFORTUNATELY THE BATTERIES DIED IN MY CAMERA WHILE I MADE THIS REPAIR BUT I WILL TAKE PICS WHEN I REMOVE THE RADIO AGAIN TO WIRE UP THE LIGHT.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC05959Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
WELL THAT IS ALL FOR NOW MORE PICS COMING SOON AS I START THE NEXT PROJECT…..CHROMING THAT REAR END!!!!!
*


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 
looks great!


----------



## BLVDBROUGHAM (Apr 9, 2006)

Hella nice !! :thumbsup:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

hot shit Dirty!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dino_@Jan 14 2007, 03:32 PM~6985109
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> looks great!
> *


*THERE ARE MORE PICS ON PG 18.*
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=6985083


----------



## Chaotic Lows (Dec 25, 2005)

read your whole topic good progress shit was like reading a book kept me entertained. your ride looks clean nice setup :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2007)




----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLVDBROUGHAM_@Jan 14 2007, 04:37 PM~6985141
> *
> 
> 
> ...


x2...nice to see people rollin i spare, and its a 5.20...sick!!!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BLVDBROUGHAM_@Jan 14 2007, 02:37 PM~6985141
> *
> 
> 
> ...



well holy sheep shit thats a pretty nice hydrolic setup u have there buddy. j/k :biggrin: 

that looks hella nice homie, good to see it back.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jan 15 2007, 09:24 AM~6990793
> *well holy sheep shit thats a pretty nice hydrolic setup u have there buddy. j/k  :biggrin:
> 
> that looks hella nice homie, good to see it back.
> *


THANKS HOMIE, HOW YOU LIKING THIS WEATHER?!


----------



## VENOM65 (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 15 2007, 08:26 AM~6990805
> *THANKS HOMIE, HOW YOU LIKING THIS WEATHER?!
> *



i cant stand this weather and u. the only thing i do like about is that i can sleep all day cuz i dont have to go work. man i cant wait for the weather to clear so i can go roll my bomb. hey the glasshouse looks fuckin kickass homie gonna look nice at the shows. :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Yogi+Jan 14 2007, 04:07 PM~6985311-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I WOULD HAVE HAD TO DRIVE FROM LEWISVILLE TO 635 @ NW. HWY IN GARLAND TO WORK I SAID NOT TODAY. 635 WAS A MESS TODAY. THANKS FOR THE PROPS I HOPE IT DOES WELL AT THE SHOWS TOO.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

*Mad props on your Ride Dirty, it really looks fucking clean, and that set up, well words can't describe it :thumbsup: :worship: . Keep it going Dog and hope to see it in person someday.  *


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 15 2007, 12:12 PM~6991824
> *Mad props on your Ride Dirty, it really looks fucking clean, and that set up, well words can't describe it :thumbsup:  :worship: . Keep it going Dog and hope to see it in person someday.
> *


GO TO VEGAS THIS YEAR  YOU'LL SEE IT!


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 15 2007, 01:54 PM~6992573
> *GO TO VEGAS THIS YEAR  YOU'LL SEE IT!
> *


----------



## 66LOU (Jun 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dannysnty_@Jan 4 2007, 01:23 PM~6902772
> *dam dirty you wernt fucking around were you its looks tight cant wait to see it
> *


YOUR TRUNK LOOKS SIC HOMMIE


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## STATION X (Mar 17, 2005)

*LOOKING GOOD DIRTY...* uffin:


----------



## gold cutt 84 (May 4, 2003)

uffin: uffin:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

Dirty, can you pm me some info on the rear end swap for the glasshouses. i know you had a howto, but i cant seem to find it. thanks brother.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jan 16 2007, 12:31 PM~7001546
> *Dirty, can you pm me some info on the rear end swap for the glasshouses. i know you had a howto, but i cant seem to find it. thanks brother.
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=5522158

LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED ANYMORE INFO.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 16 2007, 11:57 AM~7001886
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=5522158
> 
> LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED ANYMORE INFO.
> *


 what did you get the rearend out of? and the proportioning valve?? is it the stock one? or different? let me know whats up dirty. i need to get all the info together so can do the swap also :0


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jan 16 2007, 01:18 PM~7002145
> *what did you get the rearend out of? and the proportioning valve?? is it the stock one? or different? let me know whats up dirty. i need to get all the info together so can do the swap also :0
> *


THE REAR END
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...dpost&p=5181147

THE PROPORTIONING VALVE
http://www.inlinetube.com/


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Q-vo Sanchez,

Firme ride bro.


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

i can use a rearend out of the same type of caprice but with the drums right dirty?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Jan 16 2007, 02:20 PM~7002829-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEP!


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

right on dirty! thanks for all the info brother!


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*coming along nicely dirty keep up the good work!!*


----------



## ..LaZt oNe LeFt.. (Oct 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Jan 17 2007, 06:08 PM~7015785
> *coming along nicely dirty keep up the good work!!
> *


 :thumbsup: x2


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SMURF_@Jan 15 2007, 06:12 PM~6991824
> *Mad props on your Ride Dirty, it really looks fucking clean, and that set up, well words can't describe it :thumbsup:  :worship: . Keep it going Dog and hope to see it in person someday.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## dc314ridah (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 22 2007, 04:13 PM~7055597
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## dc314ridah (Mar 7, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dc314ridah_@Jan 23 2007, 07:27 PM~7066048
> *
> *


Hey Fabian just wait a couple more months you will have my 1975 caprice back to finish the trunk and I can't wait to see it. But you really know that you have to eally go all out with mine because we definitly have a point to prove.


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dc314ridah_@Jan 24 2007, 01:32 AM~7066086
> *Hey Fabian just wait a couple more months you will have my 1975 caprice back to finish the trunk and I can't wait to see it. But you really know that you have to eally go all out with mine because we definitly have a point to prove.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

nice build homie


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCal75_@Jan 16 2007, 06:00 PM~7005194
> *right on dirty! thanks for all the info brother!
> *


*APPRECIATE IT BRO!*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*THE NEXT CHAPTER IS MY STEERING WHEEL INSTALL. I HAVE ALWAYS WANTED A NARDI AND DECIDED TO JUMP ON IT....THANKS PSTA ON THE INFO. SO HERE ARE THE STEPS. I DID THE JOB AFTER THE SUPER BOWL TO KILL SOME TIME WHILE I WAS CHARGING MY BATTERIES.....QUICK AND EASY INSTALL FOR 2 AM. :biggrin: 

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC06231Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
THE INVENTORY

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC06234Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
FIRST THING I DID WAS DISCONNECT THE HORN UNDER THE HOOD..IT WAS 2AM THEN REMOVE THE TWO SCREWS BEHIND THE WHEEL THAT HOLD THE HORN PAD ON.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC06232Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
NOW IT IS TIME FOR THE WHEEL TO COME OFF. I REMOVED THE SNAP RING THEN BACKED THE NUT OFF SOME AD STARTED PULLING ON THE WHEEL ONCE IT CAME OFF RATHER EASY.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC06235Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
ONCE OFF YOU CAN SEE THE NIPPLE IN THE COLLUM FOR THE HORN CONTACT. I TOOK THE OLD SPRING OFF THE FACTORY HORN WIRE AND PLACED IT IN THE GREEN SLOT, FOR THOSE WHO ARE GONNA DO THIS FOR THE FIRST TIME WITH OUT THE SPRING THE NARDI ADAPTER WILL NOT CONTACT THE HORN LEAD.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC06228Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
SLID ON THE ADAPTER, INSTALLED THE NUT AND SNAP RING, BOLTED DOWN THE WHEEL, PUT ON THE SURROUNDING RING, CONNECTED THE HORN, CHECKED IT'S OPERATION, SECURED HORN, AND PRESTO.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC06236Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
COMPLETE

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC06237Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
CLOSER

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC06239Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
I THINK IT GOES GOOD WITH THE COLOR OF THE CAR.*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*AND FOR A QUICK TEASER FOR WHAT'S TO COME. MY NEXT PROJECT CHROMING THE REAR END

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC06281Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
IT SUCKS THAT I DID THIS NOT ONLY BY MYSELF BUT WITH HAND TOOLS...I NEED A COMPRESSOR FOR THE HOUSE!

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC06292Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
I DIDN'T TAKE SO MANY PICS DURING THIS BECAUSE I WAS FUCKING FILTHY!

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC06280Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
SEE I TOLD YOU!

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC06293Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
READY FOR TEARDOWN, WHICH I DID YESTERDAY AT WORK SO I'LL BE TAKING PICS OF THAT TOMORROW BEFORE THE NEXT STEP...CLEAING UP ALL THE WIELDS BEFORE CHROME  *


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*ONE LITTLE PROBLEM I AM GOING TO RESOLVE WITH THIS PROJECT IS MY DRIVESHAFT RUBS THE BODY WHEN IT IS ALL THE WAY DOWN LIKE THIS

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC06309Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
THE DAMAGE

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC06312Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
YOU CAN SEE WHERE THE SHAFT HAS THE MARKINGS ON IT FROM WHERE IT IS HITTING THE BODY.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC06317Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
PISSES ME OFF :angry: 

<img src=\'http://www.hotchkis.net/bin/images/products/1811lg.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
BUT HERE IS PART OF THE LIGHT AT THE END OF THE TUNNEL.*

http://www.hotchkis.net/cgi-bin/EDCstore.p...&catalogno=1811


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

my car does that too! i think its because i extended the uppers and not the lowers. its a good thing you didnt get posi, posi sucks, limited slip is better. imagine trying to turn a 3 wheel with posi?


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Nice build up thread. From the chrome in the trunk it sure does look like a StreetRider setup :thumbsup: :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 14 2007, 02:45 PM~7260758
> *THE NEXT CHAPTER IS MY STEERING WHEEL INSTALL. I HAVE ALWAYS WANTED A NARDI AND DECIDED TO JUMP ON IT....THANKS PSTA ON THE INFO. SO HERE ARE THE STEPS. I DID THE JOB AFTER THE SUPER BOWL TO KILL SOME TIME WHILE I WAS CHARGING MY BATTERIES.....QUICK AND EASY INSTALL FOR 2 AM. :biggrin:
> 
> <img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC06231Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...



:0


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 14 2007, 01:55 PM~7260832
> *AND FOR A QUICK TEASER FOR WHAT'S TO COME. MY NEXT PROJECT CHROMING THE REAR END
> 
> <img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC06281Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> ...


dam it dirty i was trying to see your car before you did all that so i can have some before and after pic's of your car for my album  car is coming out tight :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81+Feb 14 2007, 03:43 PM~7261237-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*DON'T WORRY DANNY, YOU WILL GET YOUR CHANCE TO TAKE ALL THE PICS YOU WANT SOON ENOUGH.*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*~MY REAR END PROJECT PT. 4~

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06257Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
HERE IS WHERE IT ALL STARTED..

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06280Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
REMOVING THE REAR. IT WAS A DIRTY JOB PULLED OFF BY MYSELF.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06281Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
ALL DONE WITHOUT ANY AIR TOOLS, WHICH SUCKS SINCE I AM AN AUTO TECHNICIAN...

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06292Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
REMOVED

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06293Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
NEVER AGAIN WILL IT LOOK LIKE THAT...

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06317Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
ONE PROBLEM I AM HAVING IS THAT THE BODY WILL HIT THE BODY BEFORE THE REAR CYLINDERS ARE COMPLETLY COMPRESSED. AN ISSUE THAT WILL BE HANDLED SOON.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06347Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
STEP ONE.....DISASSEMBLE AND CLEAN THAT DIRTY BASTARD!!!

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06349Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
SOAKED IN DEGREASER

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06351Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
I SENT IT TO A WIELDING SHOP TO REDO ALL THE WIELDS...ALL THE INTENTIONS WERE GOOD...BUT...

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06352Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
THE WIELDS WERE LOOKING GOOD AT FIRST WHEN I WENT BY TO CHECK ON IT.*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06353Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
SOME PICS OF THE OLD WIELDS...

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06357Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
I ALSO WANTED TO CLEAN UP THE POWERBALL BRACKETS.....MORE ON THAT IN A SEC.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06361Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
REAR BRAKE CALIPER DISASSEMBLY

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06365Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
IT WAS A PRETTY EASY PROCESS.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06374Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
NEXT WAS THE BACKING PLATES THAT HAD TO BE DISASSEMBLED AS WELL

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06386Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
READY FOR CHROME!!!

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06388Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
HERE IS THE PINION THAT CAME OUT OF THE REAR END.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06389Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
A CLOSER LOOK SHOWS THAT ONE OF THE PINION BEARINGS WAS SHOT. IT WAS MAKING ALL KINDS OF NOISE TOO, FOR NOW.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06391Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
A DRAWER FOR SOME OF MY GLASSHOUSE PARTS AT WORK.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06403Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
JUST THROWING 5.20's AWAY......J/K!*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06402Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
THE TRUNK WAS GONNA GET A LITTLE ATTENTION AS WELL. SINCE THE CHROME SHOP I WAS DEALING WITH MESSED UP THE PLATE AT THE BOTTOM OF MY TRUNK IT WAS GONNA GET A FREE REDO.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06425Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
MY ACCORD WANTED TO SHINE TOO!

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06426Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
YOU CAN SEE THE FLAWS FROM THE POOR PLATING JOB...THAT NEEDED TO BE FIXED.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06427Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
BACK TO THE REAR END, I GOT IT BACK FROM THE WIELDER AND NEEDLESS TO SAY I WAS NOT HAPPY AT ALL.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06429Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
IT SEEMS LIKE INSTED OF GRINDING OFF THE OLD WIELDS AND REDOING THEM THEY GOT LAZY AND JUST WIELDED OVER THE OLD WIELDS.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06434Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
SO IT WAS TIME TO PUT MY METALWORKING SKILLS TO THE TEST.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06436Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
GRINDING NON-STOP.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06438Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
I HAD A LOT OF BULLSHIT TO CLEAN UP.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06439Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
BUT WAS MAKING PROGRESS

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06441Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
I COULD SEE WHY THEY GOT LAZY BECASUE IT WAS A LOT OF WORK, BUT SHIT THEY COULD HAVE TOLD ME THEY NEEDED MORE MONEY. INSTED THEY GOT SHIT!!!!!*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06445Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
IT'S GETTING THERE......

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06458Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
SLOWLY.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06474Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
AND AFTER A LONG FOUR DAYS.....

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06476Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
I FELT IT WAS READY!!

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06477Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
LOAD IT UP IN THE TRUSTY ACCORD AND OFF TO MY NEW CHROMER......THAT IS ANOTHER STORY ALL ITSELF.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06480Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
READY FOR A MAKEOVER!

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06485Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
NOW FOR SOME NEW PARTS, I WENT AHEAD AND GOT THE HOTCHKIS TRAILING ARM KIT FOR THE 95-95 IMPALA SS.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06486Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
THE UPPERS ARE ADJUSTABLE FROM 11-15+ INCHES

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06489Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
THE LOWERS ARE BOXED UP REALLY NICE.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06492Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
AND IT CAME WITH ALL THE HARDWEAR THAT I NEEDED EVEN FOR THE SWAY BAR.*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06493Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
I DISASSEMBLED THE NEW ARMS TOO.....I HAD TO CHROME THEM!

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06523Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
BRAKES GOT UPGRADED TOO.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06525Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
SSBC's SLOTED ROTORS CAME OUT REALLY GOOD!

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06530Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
HERE IS ANOTHER SNAG IN MY PROJECT...

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06528Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
I WASN'T FEELING THIS COVER. 1. IT HAD A FILL PLUG IN IT WHICH I DIDN'T NEED.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06543Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
PLUS IT DIDN'T SHINE ON THE OUTTER EDGE.....IT SAYS CHROME..I FUCKING WANT IT CHROME.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06734Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
BUT BACK TO GETTING HAPPY YOU HAVE HEARD ME TALK ABOUT INLINE TUBE BEFORE AND I WILL SAY IT AGAIN THEY ARE REALLY GOOD PEOPLE. THEY KNOW THIER SHIT!

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06736Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
NEW STEELBRAIDED HOSES AND STAINLESS STEEL LINES.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06743Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
ABOUT THIS PIC I SENT THEM MY OLD LINES JUST TO BE ON THE SAFE SIDE AND A FEW DAYS LATER I GOT A CAL FROM THEM ASKING IF I HAD BEEN MISSING A DRILL.....I ACCIDENTLY HAD THAT IN THE BOX WITH MY BRAKE LINES. AND THEY RETURNED IT WITH MY NEW LINES....I STAND BY THESE GUYS I AM VERY GLAD I FOUND THEM...

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06742Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
AND FOR A FINAL TOUCH.....ARP BOLTS*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06740Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
NICE BUT, NOW FOR THE BAD NEWS....

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06411Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
THE FUCKING FLARE NUT WAS ROUNDED..........SHIT...SHIT...SHIT!!!!

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06504Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
FIRST I CUT THE HOSE OFF

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06513Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
THEN I CUT THE END OF THE LINE OFF. PUT ON A NEW NUT AND FLARED THE END...EASY BUT, I WAS PREPAIRING FOR THE WORST.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06744Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
SINCE I AM RUNNING SPACERS IN THE REAR FOR THE CALIPERS. I DECIDED TO GET LONGER WHEEL STUDS.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06746Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
ALL 10 (REAR ONLY, FOR NOW.)

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06747Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
LOOKS GOOD ON THEM SHAFTS.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06750Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
CAN YOU TELL A DIFFERENCE?

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06751Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
BACK FROM THE CHROMER.....BIG CHEESE-N*


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

It's looking better and better everytime I see it, Dirty.
Keep up the good work and step by step pictures.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06754Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
STILL GOT TO GET IT TOGETHER.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06760Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
I MUST ADMIT I WAS HARD AS A ROCK TAKING THIS PICTURE....

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06765Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
I ENDED HAVING THEM CHROME THE ORIGINAL DIFF COVER SINCE I DIDN'T LIKE THE ONE I ORDERED. HERE I HD JB WELDED THE MAGNET BACK ON.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06766Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
ASSEMBLED THE CALIPERS WITH NEW SEALS

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06769Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
FILLED THE FLUIDS

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06770Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
TIME TO PUT THIS ALL TOGETHER!!!

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06772Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
NOW TO THE RIGHT!

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06773Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
I DO LOVE HOW THESE BRAKES LOOK ON HERE!

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06780Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
DO YOU SEE ME?

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06781Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
ALMOST READY!*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06784Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
TIGHTEN THIS AND IT IS TIME!

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06789Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
THIS IS MY CREW FROM WORK WHO HELPED ME OUT A LOT DURING THIS PROJECT. KIRK, DAVID, JAMIE, J.P., RICH, T-BONE, JR, I APPRECIATE IT ALL.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06790Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
SINCE I HAD THEM COME OVER TO GIVE ME A HAND I BOUGHT THE BEER.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06791Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
ALMOST HOME.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06793Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
I NEED BIGGER JACK STANDS

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06798Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
LOWER ARMS

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06799Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
READY....

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06801Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
I WILL SAY THIS IT SUCKS DOING THIS ON THE GROUND.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06803Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
BE CARFULL NICCA!!!!!

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06806Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
PUT THIS PIC IN YOUR CONTEST!*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06808Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
OK LOOKS LIKE THEY GOT IT....

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06809Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
SO I CAN HAVE A BEER AND BARK ORDERS!

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06811Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
WELL BEER BREAK WAS OVER TOO SOON.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06812Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
TIME TO GREASE THIS BITCH UP!

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06815Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
J YOU FEEL LIKE HELPING?

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06814Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
IT WAS A LONG NIGHT....I KNOW

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06817Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
GET THE JACKSTANDS OUT AND THAT WAS IT FOR THE NIGHT!

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/LAKE_LEWISVILLE_LRM/DSC06944Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
AND THIS IS THE END RESULT!*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

Nice Story Board Mike! Keep up the good work!

I know this may not be the best picture and actually the orginal picture had different intentions but I will let everyone decide for themselves. I think it goes well with your time timeline...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Mar 26 2007, 11:09 PM~7558736
> *Nice Story Board Mike!  Keep up the good work!
> 
> I know this may not be the best picture and actually the orginal picture had different intentions but I will let everyone decide for themselves.  I think it goes well with your time timeline...
> ...


*FUCKING SWEET!*


----------



## silkk (Feb 2, 2006)

damn that looks good whats that rear end out of? and was it just bolt on and go?


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Damn, the way the pics show everything and step by step walk through make me feel like I accomplished something just reading it! :biggrin: :loco: :biggrin: 

Details...all the work shows in that last shot :thumbsup: perfect. Nice job :worship:


----------



## BIG DAWG (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cali-Stylz_@Mar 26 2007, 11:34 PM~7558919
> *Damn, the way the pics show everything and step by step walk through make me feel like I accomplished something just reading it!  :biggrin:  :loco:  :biggrin:
> 
> Details...all the work shows in that last shot  :thumbsup: perfect. Nice job  :worship:
> *


Hahaha. Same here. Great job on the car and the very detailed build up thread :thumbsup:


----------



## Dred504 (Jun 19, 2002)

Real Nice work Sanchez. I spent the last hour and a half going through the thread. It has been a long process, but your work definitely shows. Much Respect. Don't forget about THIS Saturday


----------



## BIGDMACK (Feb 12, 2007)

DIRTY YOU DOIN THE DAM THING, I NEVER CHECKED U OUT BEFORE BUT I LIKE THE WAY U COMIN-BIG DOG I WANT TO BE ABLE TO PARK NEXT TO U IN VEGAS  MAJESTICS BABY- FROM THE STREETS TO THE SHOW-AND BY THE WAY YOU ARE KILLIN EM WITH THAT REAR END MUCH PROPS BROTHER.


----------



## SMURF (Dec 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 26 2007, 11:12 PM~7558757
> *FUCKING SWEET!
> *


*You can say that again. :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: It came out fucking clean Homie, always a step ahead of the Game and tell me about working under the Car with only jack stands :biggrin: . Quick question, did the change of the rear arms help at all to fix the problem you had with the rubbing? I'm going through the same thing and noticed that when The Glass is all layed out sometimes it doesn't even want to move, untill i raise it up a little bit :uh:  *


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

nice job


----------



## DALLAS 65 (Aug 3, 2006)

LOOKS GOOD DIRTY!!!


----------



## THE*CI$CO*KID (Jul 27, 2006)

looks really good.

however i know how you fell about 13's but please just try a set on that bitch. and just take a picture of it on 13's it looks great though the way you have it posted up.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

LOOKS HELLA GOOD DIRTY!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Mar 26 2007, 10:37 PM~7558469
> *It's looking better and better everytime I see it, Dirty.
> Keep up the good work and step by step pictures.
> *


*THANKS BRO, IT IS ON FOR SATURDAY  *


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGDMACK_@Mar 27 2007, 10:22 AM~7560813
> *DIRTY YOU DOIN THE DAM THING, I NEVER CHECKED U OUT BEFORE BUT I LIKE THE WAY U COMIN-BIG DOG I WANT TO BE ABLE TO PARK NEXT TO U IN VEGAS  MAJESTICS BABY- FROM THE STREETS TO THE SHOW-AND BY THE WAY YOU ARE KILLIN EM WITH THAT REAR END MUCH PROPS BROTHER.
> *


*THANKS BRO. YOU GONNA NEED TO PAY CLOSE ATTENTION TO THESE PICS.*


----------



## BIG MAURO (Oct 24, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

Damn Sanchez, you getting your shit together really good man. 

You rolling to the Easter picnic? Beer on me homie, cause I know what a bitch it can be to only use hand tools while laying on your back, AND a one car garage too.....


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2007)

:thumbsup: you already know how i feel about the ride!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VGP_@Mar 26 2007, 10:09 PM~7558736
> *Nice Story Board Mike!  Keep up the good work!
> 
> I know this may not be the best picture and actually the orginal picture had different intentions but I will let everyone decide for themselves.  I think it goes well with your time timeline...
> ...


DAAAM NICE PIC :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## bloodline (Nov 15, 2006)

Nices ass car homie! can't wait to see what else u do to your car? :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## bluethunder81 (Nov 7, 2006)

ur car looks real clean homie from the show


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Well worth the effort.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 26 2007, 10:39 PM~7558484
> *<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06754Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> STILL GOT TO GET IT TOGETHER.
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## UNPREDICTABLESS (Jun 22, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Dirtay doin da damn thang


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

you have a badass lowlow dirty!! keep up the good work, and keep the updates coming. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

NEW PAGE!!!



> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 26 2007, 10:39 PM~7558494
> *<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/project_chrome_rear/DSC06784Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> TIGHTEN THIS AND IT IS TIME!
> 
> ...


----------



## Spanky (Oct 5, 2002)

CHICO THE VAVOSO


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

A+ buildup


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~_@Mar 29 2007, 01:36 AM~7572375
> *DAAAM NICE PIC :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

iT'S COME ALONG WAY SINCE THIS SHOW.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Mar 29 2007, 04:06 AM~7575130
> *
> 
> 
> ...



LOL @ CHICO! 
HA HA THE LAMP SITTING ON A T.V. WITHOUT A SHADE IS SOME REAL OG HOOD SHIT.


----------



## dannysnty (Apr 11, 2005)

car looks tight dirty its come a long way since i meet you keep it up :thumbsup:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Feb 14 2007, 04:43 PM~7261237
> *my car does that too! i think its because i extended the uppers and not the lowers. its a good thing you didnt get posi, posi sucks, limited slip is better. imagine trying to turn a 3 wheel with posi?
> *


limited slip is another word for posi.

the only rear end that would fk up ur 3 wheel is a locker like they put on hod rods.


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

plating looks good, defintely not a 1 man job putting it back on the car.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78+May 28 2007, 10:58 PM~7996947-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS BRO. NOT A ONE MAN JOB...AIN'T THAT THE TRUTH!


----------



## impacadd (Dec 28, 2005)

ttt for the homie....DIRTY :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kushman (Aug 13, 2006)

YOUR G-HOUSE IS OFF THE HOOK  I SPENT ALL MORNING READING THIS TOPIC :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

looking good dirt!!!!!


----------



## 575 Droptop (Dec 10, 2003)

Hell Yea Dirty :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

Do that damn thing dirty she's coming along nice looking firme!!


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass (Jul 9, 2003)

TTT for the tight ass glass built-up


----------



## double c majestic (Oct 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 13 2005, 04:08 PM~4197579
> *I AM GOING TO GIVE YOU THE STORY OF MY IMPALA IN PICTURES FROM THE BEGINNING AND FOLLOW IT THROUGH OUT OUR TIME TOGETHER. IT ALL STARTED ON EBAY...........
> 
> [attachmentid=348347]
> ...


very clean but not a 76 keep up the good work your on your way


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

to the top...


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Looking good Sanchez...


----------



## CACAZOID (Sep 25, 2007)

best topic on here!


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

great job dirty!!!! my homie and me are finally ripping my 74 ragg apart and i use your thread for inspiration!!


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)




----------



## wally dogg (Aug 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

I seen the GlassHouse in the LRM for Houston :thumbsup: homie!


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

:nicoderm:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impacadd+May 29 2007, 09:29 AM~7999090-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by langeberg+Sep 25 2007, 09:49 AM~8866006-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*THANKS FOR ALL THE PROPS AND BUMPS OF THIS TOPIC....BTW IT IS A 76 IMPALA.....FOR THE RECORD

NEW PICS OVER THE LAST FEW MONTHS WILL BE COMMING SOON BE ON THE LOOK OUT!  *


----------



## GPone (Jul 14, 2007)

Dirty thanks for the advise you gave me on my swap to be, getting done soon this winter. But anyway, seen your ride in Lowrider Mag. looking good. Props to you bro. :biggrin:


----------



## JUST LIKE KANDY (Jul 1, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 LOOKIN REAL GOOD!!!! DAMN THATS SWEET!!


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

AND ITS LIKE THAT


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOMIE!

It's time to ride!


----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Nov 6 2007, 08:32 AM~9165931
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY HOMIE!
> 
> It's time to ride!
> *


X2


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

dude this is seriosly one sweet ride.. found one of the 76s for sale in my area and really thinking about picking it up as a daily.. 
you did some real nice work man.. 
real nice


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

BUMP


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## Liv4Lacs (Jun 7, 2002)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

bump.. for a sweet ride


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bedrockcc (Mar 24, 2006)

Dam nice clean car all around.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

OHHHH SNAAAAPPP> good ass build


----------



## DVNRDGRS (Aug 11, 2007)

wus up sir sanches?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*VOTE FOR THE HOMIE DIRTYSANCHEZ423

IN THE ADEX GIVE AWAY*

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=391915


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 15 2008, 02:12 PM~9950792
> *VOTE FOR THE HOMIE DIRTYSANCHEZ423
> 
> IN THE ADEX GIVE AWAY
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Feb 15 2008, 05:28 PM~9951782
> *:thumbsup:
> *


*X 2*


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre+Feb 15 2008, 05:28 PM~9951782-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Vayzfinest (Mar 20, 2004)

damn homie just read ur build up 

KEEP IT UP!!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)




----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 15 2008, 01:12 PM~9950792
> *VOTE FOR THE HOMIE DIRTYSANCHEZ423
> 
> IN THE ADEX GIVE AWAY
> ...


you got my vote homie 76 GLASS all the way :thumbsup:


----------



## DYTLowryde2 (Jan 6, 2008)

Read Ur thread Homie SANCHEZ, 

Great Build! Keep Up The GOOD WORK


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76+Feb 16 2008, 11:04 PM~9960550-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Feb 17 2008, 12:50 PM~9963297
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

got my vote, for taking your time and building a street car the right way, with time, patience and not cutting corners anywhere, we need more builders like this


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zooter86_@Feb 17 2008, 02:28 PM~9963870
> *got my vote, for taking your time and building a street car the right way, with time, patience and not cutting corners anywhere, we need more builders like this
> *


THANKS AND THE FUNNY PART IS I AM NOWHERE NEAR COMPLETION!


----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

:wave: 

sup dirtayy


----------



## chromeandpaint (Oct 21, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HUEY HEFNER+Feb 17 2008, 10:19 PM~9967104-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## caprice76 (Jan 26, 2007)

cars badass .u got my vote


----------



## rug442 (Mar 31, 2005)

I VOTED  GOOD LUCK


----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

way to win the ADEX prelims, good luck :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*LINK IN SIG! THANKS*


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

Homie you got your own thread, why come mess with me on mine :dunno: 

KEEP IT CIVIL HOMIE


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 3 2008, 10:38 PM~10081898
> *LINK IN SIG! THANKS
> 
> *


voted :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baghdady_@Mar 4 2008, 01:19 AM~10083348
> *Homie you got your own thread, why come mess with me on mine  :dunno:
> 
> KEEP IT CIVIL HOMIE
> *


OFF TOPIC DON'T COUNT MUTHA FUCKA!


BTW THANKS SIN7


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 3 2008, 09:38 PM~10081898
> *LINK IN SIG! THANKS
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2008)

VOTED :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Drop top 63 (Nov 25, 2006)

voted!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INDIVIDUALS*512*+Mar 4 2008, 08:05 PM~10089365-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

WHAT UP HOMIE............... :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Coca Pearl_@Mar 7 2008, 07:51 PM~10116405
> *WHAT UP HOMIE............... :thumbsup:
> *


TRYIN TO GET THIS ADEX....WHAT'S CRACKIN DOG?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 7 2008, 10:15 PM~10117892
> *TRYIN TO GET THIS ADEX....WHAT'S CRACKIN DOG?
> *


got my vote too booboo.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 7 2008, 11:20 PM~10118307
> *got my vote too booboo.
> *


i got first dibs on your other crap....DEAL??? deal.
p.s. you should post up some picks ont the brown rides topic.
shits come along way. lookin REAL nice.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*VOTE DIRTYSANCHEZ423!</span>*
<a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=395615\' target=\'_blank\'>*<span style=\'color:blue\'>>>>>CLICK HERE TO CAST YOUR VOTE IN THE ADEX CONTEST<<<<*</a>


----------



## MIS HUEVOS (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 8 2008, 06:04 PM~10122871
> *VOTE DIRTYSANCHEZ423!</span>
> <a href=\'http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=395615\' target=\'_blank\'><span style=\'color:blue\'>>>>>CLICK HERE TO CAST YOUR VOTE IN THE ADEX CONTEST<<<<</a>
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: U GOT MY VOTE :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MIS HUEVOS_@Mar 8 2008, 07:54 PM~10123160
> *:biggrin: U GOT MY VOTE :biggrin:
> *


  THANKS


----------



## lowriders2choppers (Aug 1, 2003)

Luv this car..........you got my vote. :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriders2choppers_@Mar 8 2008, 08:15 PM~10123310
> *Luv this car..........you got my vote.  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: DIRTYSANCHEZ423, juandik
:nicoderm:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 8 2008, 12:15 AM~10117892
> *TRYIN TO GET THIS ADEX....WHAT'S CRACKIN DOG?
> *


I HEAR YOU HOMIE HOPE YOU GET IT. HAVEN'T BEEN UP TO NOTHING MUCH TRYING TO SWING ANOTHER RIDE FOR 08'........


----------



## SOUTHCYDE (Aug 26, 2007)

What up big homie hey big props on ur win also just wanted to say u got one of the best threads ive seen on lay it low keep up the bomb ass work !!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

ttt 4 dirty dirty


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

Got the Adex installed yet? :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by southcyde+Mar 10 2008, 11:26 PM~10139866-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IT IS BEING CUSTOM BUILT AS WE SPEAK! :0


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

nice build-up dirty


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*I HAD A BRAKE FAILURE LAST WEEK AND FOUND A BAD MASTER CYLINDER. WHILE BLEADING THE REAR BRAKES I NOTICED THAT ONE OF THE REAR CALIPERS WAS LEAKING BRAKE FLUID. SO I ORDERED A NEW CALIPER RESEAL KIT AND INSTALLED IT THEN AS I BLEAD THE BRAKES A SECOND TIME I NOTICED THE CALIPER WAS LEAKING WORSE....DISASSEMBED THE CALIPER AGAIN AND CHECKED THE O RING IT WASN'T TORN AND I ALSO CHECKED THE OLD O RING IT WAS ACTUALLY FINE AS WELL. THE PROBLEM WAS IT DID NOT FIT SNUG AROUND THE CALIPER PISTON IT WAS SOMEWHAT LOOSE. SO I ORDERED ANOTHER KIT. TO SEE I WOULD GET A DIFFERENT SEAL....SAME SEAL. SO MY ONLY CHOICE WAS TO BUY A REMAN CALIPER (SEAL KITS ARE NOT SO COMMONLY STOCKED) I GOT THE CALIPER AND DECIDED TO TAKE IT APART TO SEE IF THE SEAL WAS THE SAME. I'LL BE DAMMED IF THE SEAL WAS DIFFERENT! SO THE WAY I SAW IT WAS THESE ASSHOLES DELIBERATELY FUCK OFF THE SEALS SO YOU HAVE TO BUY THE REMAN CALIPER. SO I JUST SWITCHED THE SEALS AND RETURNED THE CALIPERS (I DID IT TO BOTH) FUCK'EM!!!
<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC09418Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
I WASN'T ABOUT TO KEEP THAT REMAN CALIPER AND GIVE THEM MY CHROME ONE OR PAY A $5O CORE CHARGE, BULLSHIT!
<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC09415Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
THE DIFFERENCE IS VERY NOTICABLE. THAT LITTLE O RING AIN'T SEALING SHIT!*


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

GET'M BOSS


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*TODAY WE WAS TAKING THE TOUR OF THE TWO EASTER EVENTS ONE IN DALLAS AND ONE IN FT. WORTH......RIDING FOR REAL!*


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~ElcoRider~ (Apr 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 23 2008, 10:05 PM~10239105
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: wuz up dirty...


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by topless65+Mar 23 2008, 11:12 PM~10239189-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 23 2008, 01:12 AM~10233215
> *FOR ALL THE GLASSHOUSE RIDERS WITH MID 90's REAR END SWAPS WITH DISC BRAKES.</span>
> <img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC09418Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> I WASN'T ABOUT TO KEEP THAT REMAN CALIPER AND GIVE THEM MY CHROME ONE OR PAY A $5O CORE CHARGE, BULLSHIT!
> ...


<span style=\'color:green\'>Just like Bernie Mack once said...

"FUCK EM...UP AGAINST THE WALL WITH HANDCUFFS ON AND CRAZYGLUE ON THE LIPS...FUCK EM!" :biggrin: :thumbsup: [/SIZE]


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 23 2008, 10:05 PM~10239105
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 clean!


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 24 2008, 12:25 PM~10241765
> *:0
> *


----------



## VGP (Apr 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 24 2008, 12:25 PM~10241765
> *:0
> *


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

ttt.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

yo dirty, those 14's on there?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Mar 25 2008, 10:49 PM~10256788
> *yo dirty, those 14's on there?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Mar 25 2008, 11:48 PM~10257160
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pic Dirty.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*IT HAD BEEN SO LONG SINCE I REALLY DID AN UPDATE IN THIS TOPIC, SO NOW IS THE TIME BEFORE I GOES ON ANY LONGER. I REALIZED THAT THIS UPDATE SPANS OVER A YEAR....SORRY. I WILL BE BACK ON THE JOB BECAUSE, I AM ON A MISSION.....SO LET'S LOOK AT THE PAST YEAR IN THE LIFE OF THE GLASSHOUSE.
<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/glasshouse_update/DSC07135Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
AT LAST YEARS EASTER PICNIC.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/glasshouse_update/DSC07148Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
SHE WAS CHECKING HER MAKEUP.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/glasshouse_update/DSC07245Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
I HAD A SMALL FIRE LAST APRIL. I WAS LUCKY IT WAS EASY REPAIR TWO BATTERIES AND A MIRROR PANEL.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/glasshouse_update/DSC07247Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
SHIT HAPPENS!

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/glasshouse_update/DSC07250Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
DOWN BUT NOT OUT!

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/glasshouse_update/DSC07264Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
FINALLY INSTALLED THE NOS CLOCK I PICKED UP A YEAR EARLIER.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/DSC03944Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
OLD PIC..

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/glasshouse_update/DSC07302Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
WORKED DAY AND NIGHT TO GET IT BACK ON THE ROAD,

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/glasshouse_update/DSC07425Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
LAST YEAR AT THE MAJESTIX PICNIC

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/glasshouse_update/DSC07435Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
HAD TO UPDATE THE KNOB FOR THE NARDI SO A LAST LOOK AT THE ORIGINAL EQUIPMENT..*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/glasshouse_update/DSC07437Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
FROM THIS TO.......

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/glasshouse_update/DSC07438Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
THIS AND.....

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/glasshouse_update/DSC07440Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
THIS, I HAD AN OLD SCHOOL STEERING WHEEL RESTORER MAKE ME SOME KNOBS TO MATCH THE NARDI WOOD BUT KEEP THE FACTORY SHAPE. SORRY BUT THE OLD MAN SAID IT WAS A ONE TIME THING.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/glasshouse_update/DSC07474Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
HERE IS WHEN CURLY GOT DOWN ON THE GLASSHOUSE LAST SUMMER.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/glasshouse_update/DSC07475Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
GOOD JOB JAMIE!

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/glasshouse_update/DSC07477Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
THE FRONT.....GET THAT BOTTLE OF THE HOOD!!!

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/glasshouse_update/DSC07478Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
ON TO THE SIDES.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/glasshouse_update/DSC07497Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
FINNISHED PRODUCT.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/glasshouse_update/DSC07500Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
I REALLY LIKE THIS SHOT.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/glasshouse_update/DSC07576Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
GETTING READY FOR THE HOUSTON LRM SHOW.*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/glasshouse_update/DSC07581Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
NICE...

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/glasshouse_update/DSC07589Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
LOOKS GOOD IN THE SHOP.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/glasshouse_update/DSC07639Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
ON THE ROAD....HOUSTON BOUND

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/glasshouse_update/DSC07642Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
I REALLY DIDN'T CARE TOO MUCH FOR HOW IT WAS HANGING OFF THE BACK OF THE HAULER.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/glasshouse_update/DSC07684Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
FUCKING RAIN!

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/glasshouse_update/DSC07786Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
GOT CURLY TO ADD A LITTLE MORE.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/glasshouse_update/DSC07806Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
I REALLY LIKE THIS SHOT.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/glasshouse_update/DSC07840Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
MOVE IN THAT SATURDAY FUCKING SUCKED.......IT WAS HOT!

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/glasshouse_update/DSC07853Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
FINALLY INSIDE AT THE END OF THE FUCKING DAY!

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/glasshouse_update/DSC07962Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
ME AND THE HOMIE "J"*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/glasshouse_update/P1010040.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
LOOKING GOOD FOR THE SHOW.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/glasshouse_update/DSC07994Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
MOVING'EM OUT!

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/glasshouse_update/scan0008eSmall.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
WON 1ST IN 70's STREET AND GOT IN THE MAG.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/glasshouse_update/DSC08041Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
AND ROLLED THE STREETS OF HOUSTON IN THE RAIN.....I SEEM TO ALWAYS CRUISE IN SHITTY WEATHER.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/glasshouse_update/DSC08222Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
LAST LABOR DAY AT OUR 2ND ANNUAL PICNIC

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/glasshouse_update/DSC08222Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
AND THAT WAS AT LAST YEARS HOPTOBERFEST AT JOE POOL LAKE.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/ODESSA_2007/DSC08601Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
IT EVEN MADE IT OUT TO ODESSA!

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/ODESSA_2007/DSC08648Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
MY BABY MOMMA DANI STOPPED BY FOR SOME CHILD SUPPORT. 

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/ODESSA_2007/DSC08662Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
LOOKS BETTER IN B&W

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/MAJESTICS_TOYDRIVE_2007/majesticsdfw2ndchristmasbw3.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
NOW FOR LAST YEARS TOY DRIVE AGAIN SHITTY WEATHER!*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/MAJESTICS_TOYDRIVE_2007/DSC08737Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
I NEEDED A REAR DEFROSTER

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/MAJESTICS_TOYDRIVE_2007/DSC08740Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
ROLLING IN THE RAIN!

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/MAJESTICS_TOYDRIVE_2007/DSC08741Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
MAJESTICS BABY WE RIDE!

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/MAJESTICS_TOYDRIVE_2007/DSC08742Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
AND THAT IS LOCKED UP!

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/MAJESTICS_TOYDRIVE_2007/DSC08744Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
AT HOOTERS.

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/MAJESTICS_TOYDRIVE_2007/DSC08828Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
FOR THE KIDS!*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/ADEXCONTEST/DSC09456Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
NOW WE ALL KNOW ABOUT THE ADEX CONTEST THAT I WON TWICE!!!! SO I WILL GIVE A SNEAK PEEK AT SOME OF THE TEST FITTING....I KNOW IT IS ON BACKWARDS. BE ON THE LOOKOUT.....

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/ADEXCONTEST/DSC09457Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/ADEXCONTEST/DSC09462Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/ADEXCONTEST/DSC09461Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
I LOVE THAT TAG!*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*WHY THE FUCK IS THE SERVER CRASHING AT 3:30 IN THE MORNING!!!*


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)




----------



## The BIG M Biker (Nov 9, 2005)

*Great Pics and updates.... You make us all proud...Keep rollin homie...* :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

Great shots Dirty :thumbsup: Glasshouse is looking reeeal good :biggrin:


----------



## dirty_duece (Aug 15, 2007)

nice pics dirty the glasshouse looks killer


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

TTT for one bad ass ride! uffin: Nice pics homie!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider+Apr 9 2008, 02:36 AM~10370416-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANK YOU!


----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## cheleo (Feb 29, 2008)

uffin:


----------



## domino (May 16, 2006)

Looking good Dirty see ya in a couple weeks


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

be there in a few days. i call bed. :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noah_@Apr 21 2008, 09:53 PM~10471300
> *be there in a few days. i call bed. :biggrin:
> *


BRING YOUR TATTOO GUN!


----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 21 2008, 11:01 PM~10471410
> *BRING YOUR TATTOO GUN!
> *



:0 


:yes:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 21 2008, 09:01 PM~10471410
> *BRING YOUR TATTOO GUN!
> *


pay my way for everything and we got a deal.  im talking gas too.


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


AND YOU KNOW THIS MAN!!
THANKS AND I KNOW YOU HAVE WATCHED IT THE WHOLE TIME!!! :thumbsup:
[/quote]


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

Excellent thread indeed Dirty. Thanks for posting and great job with that glass house. Very impressive. I've always liked those glass houses. :biggrin:


----------



## domino (May 16, 2006)




----------



## Braaheim (Mar 13, 2008)

What an amazing IMPALA CUSTOM!.... 

And story too..


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

first time reading this thread and all i can say is :thumbsup: lots of detail and info about the build. :yes:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

ttt


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 14 2005, 05:36 PM~4204843
> *AS LONG AS I HAD A GLASSHOUSE EVEN FROM BACK IN THE DAY I WANTED A PASSENGER MIRROR. I FINALLY GOT IT.
> 
> [attachmentid=349637]
> ...


was it hard to do cause I want to get a new mirror for my monte :biggrin: and that drop kit you got for it what year did they have it under cause i want to look into them


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by domino_@Apr 29 2008, 10:24 PM~10537326
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AuggieStyle (Sep 24, 2006)

damn dirty havent visited your thread in a while you have done a lot since i last visited. looks nice bro i like how you take the time to go that extra step. and the best part is you drive it.. i am looking for a glasshouse there are a couple on here for sell and it may happen soon.....i got a 8.1 vortec and l460e i would like to drop in it but i may end up with putting the lq9 my buddy has. i cant wait to see what you do with your engine cause if it is anything like the rest of the build it is gonna be bad ass.


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

That glass house is clean! how did you get those skirts to fit without rubbing?


----------



## specspec (Feb 23, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

WHATUP SANCHEZ :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)

TTT


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

hey whats up..it was good to talk to once again in vegas even it was only for a few minutes. I'm just working on mine hoping to get it done for the upcoming summer.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Whats up Sanchez :wave: :wave:


----------



## PAYASO'S49 (Apr 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Oct 25 2008, 08:06 PM~11973168
> *Whats up Sanchez :wave:  :wave:
> *


x2 was up homie :wave:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> Happy Birthday Dirty Sanchez


----------



## PABLOC13 (Aug 19, 2004)

> > Happy Birthday Dirty Sanchez
> 
> 
> 
> 2x's :cheesy:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 9 2008, 01:28 AM~10370401
> *<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/MAJESTICS_TOYDRIVE_2007/DSC08737Medium.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> I NEEDED A REAR DEFROSTER
> 
> ...


I LOVE SEEING TRUE RIDERS CRUZIN THERE RIDES; ESPECIALLY BAD A$$ RIDES LIKE THIS, KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK DIRTYSANCHEZ. STAY  FROM VIC UCE STOCKTON.


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Dressed2Impress (Mar 14, 2003)

TTT for the homie Dirty


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

TTT FOR THIS FOOLS NEW MOON BOOT :biggrin:


----------



## BIGPHACE (Aug 1, 2007)

TTT GOOD LOOKIN OUT


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

TTT FOR A GOOD TOPIC


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

THANKS TO EVERYONE ON THIS PAGE FOR THE PROPS IT IS REALLY APPRECIATED.......AND SEEING THAT THERE ARE POST FROM LAST YEAR ON THIS PAGE MEANS ONE THING. I NEED TO GET BACK ON THE GRIND.

PLANS ARE SET JUST NEED THE TO GET THE PARTY STARTED, DON'T WORRY THAT WILL BE SOONER THAN SOME THINK. BE ON THE LOOKOUT :biggrin:


----------



## 94 Brougham (Jul 15, 2007)

i love this car :thumbsup: one of my favorites i gotta have one one day my bro has one a 76 impala i want a rag tho :biggrin: uffin: keep building tight shit homie


----------



## ESE CALI (Mar 4, 2009)

BIG PROPS ON YOUR FORUM HOMEBOY! VERY WELL PUT TOGETHER, JUST LIKE THE GANSTER HOUSE! DOPE ASS RIDE!


----------



## FLOWSS94 (Jan 2, 2009)

mayne this is one of my favorite glasshouse impala, great work


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 15 2009, 06:23 PM~14198456
> *THANKS TO EVERYONE ON THIS PAGE FOR THE PROPS IT IS REALLY APPRECIATED.......AND SEEING THAT THERE ARE POST FROM LAST YEAR ON THIS PAGE MEANS ONE THING. I NEED TO GET BACK ON THE GRIND.
> 
> PLANS ARE SET JUST NEED THE TO GET THE PARTY STARTED, DON'T WORRY THAT WILL BE SOONER THAN SOME THINK. BE ON THE LOOKOUT :biggrin:
> *


T-TOPS?????

T TOPS T TOPS T TOPS!!!

:biggrin: 

common.. do it man..


----------



## childforsaken (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 9 2008, 02:26 AM~10370395
> *<img src=\'http://i44.photobucket.com/albums/f36/SUBLIME423/glasshouse_update/P1010040.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> LOOKING GOOD FOR THE SHOW.
> 
> ...



love the earthtones! beautiful glasshouse!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socapots+Jun 15 2009, 09:03 PM~14200814-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: THANKS


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 15 2009, 10:31 PM~14201244
> *:nono: OH NO.
> :biggrin: THANKS
> *


bahh... wahhya know anyways.. 
Just kiddin man. lol.
:biggrin:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

fat ass motherfucker


----------



## joesimpala (Jan 26, 2009)




----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

hey :cheesy:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

*GOOD TO SEE THIS TOPIC BACK ON TOP...*


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Rolled Brim_@Aug 6 2009, 06:42 PM~14696708
> *GOOD TO SEE THIS TOPIC BACK ON TOP...
> 
> *


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL+Jun 15 2009, 11:21 PM~14202771-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS EVERYONE!


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

ha


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by INVISIBLE EMPIRE_@Aug 6 2009, 08:31 PM~14697998
> *:wave:
> *


WHAT UP BIG RY


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*THANKS FOR THE PICS SAL!!!!!*


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)




----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

:0


----------



## copapaint (Nov 14, 2008)

Looking SWEET :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre+Aug 10 2009, 06:48 AM~14723060-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## lil_frosty (May 7, 2008)

beautiful car bro :thumbsup: read all the thread without gettin bored :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lil_frosty_@Aug 11 2009, 03:24 AM~14733316
> *beautiful car bro :thumbsup: read all the thread without gettin bored  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE..

HERE ARE SOME PICS FROM THIS PAST WEEKEND.


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)




----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

:thumbsup: nice


----------



## mrbg (Jan 6, 2004)

nice


----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

Your car is badass, bud. Looks killer on those 14's too!!


----------



## MR X (Jul 18, 2005)

what spring size do you have in front?4TON?


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

LOOKS GOOD DIRTY!!!


----------



## 1VATO64 (Feb 7, 2007)

NICE GOT TO LOVE THEM G\HOUSE... :biggrin:


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 11 2009, 07:10 PM~14738660
> *THANKS HOMIE..
> 
> HERE ARE SOME PICS FROM THIS PAST WEEKEND.
> ...


WAS KOOL MEETING YOU AT THE MAJESTICS PARTY BRO


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

Just checked out the whole thread bro. Your ride is lookin tight homie! Much respect to u and the Majestics crew. 


My daughter has a game in denton wed nite. Doesn't lewisville cruise on wed? If so I may roll by.


----------



## garageartguy (Nov 17, 2008)

:0 Just read this whole thread! Sooo clean!!! What's next!?! :cheesy: 

Thanks again for the hospitality!!! :h5:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

lookin good but of coarse you already know that :biggrin:


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sin7+Aug 12 2009, 08:00 AM~14744788-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JUST TRYING TO KEEP UP WITH MY BROTHER ACROSS THE POND


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1VATO64+Oct 14 2009, 10:45 PM~15361793-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

I'M DIGGIN THEM PICS :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Nov 3 2009, 11:09 PM~15555841
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

what up, dirty!


----------



## valdezRC86 (Jul 17, 2009)

WHATS UP BRO !! ***** HERE CHECKING OUT YOUR PAGE WHAT A BLAST FROM THA PAST BRO!!!!! :biggrin: GOOD TIMES !!! (THA BIG. M) WILL ALWAYS BE HOMIES !!!! WITH ROYAL CLASSICS BE COOL BRO..


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart+Nov 4 2009, 09:28 AM~15558586-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks ***** and congrats starting royal classics back up


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Nov 3 2009, 10:50 PM~15555575
> *
> 
> 
> ...



straight gangster mack


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

THIS TOPIC IS THE SHIT!


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)




----------



## Lil_Jesse (Apr 1, 2009)

HERE ARE SOME PICS FROM THIS PAST WEEKEND.


























[/quote]
CLEAN ASS RIDE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

TTT


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

TTT


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

this topic is what started me on the glasshouse.. 
now its an addiction. lol. although i aint done shit yet. haha


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Nov 5 2009, 03:14 AM~15568061-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

let's see some close ups of that trunk, mayne.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 14 2009, 03:02 PM~15665351
> *
> 
> 
> ...





supa kleen!


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Congrats on the win of the RC car :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Nov 16 2009, 05:50 PM~15682702
> *Congrats on the win of the RC car :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS :cheesy:


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)




----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 16 2009, 05:52 PM~15682733
> *THANKS :cheesy:
> *












*STRAIGHT TORE UP!*


----------



## NFL1 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Aug 10 2009, 07:48 AM~14723060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: NICE WHIP!!!! I wonder wut that thang would look lik wit ALL or jus ctr GOLD D's. . . .  hmmmmm


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL+Nov 16 2009, 09:25 PM~15685114-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I HAD SOME CENTER GOLDS ON IT TEMPORARILY....WHILE IT WAS GETTING CUT. I THOUGHT THEY LOOKED GOOD ON THERE TOO....MAYBE ONE DAY.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

MMMMM NO.

















:biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Nov 18 2009, 02:46 AM~15700341
> *MMMMM NO.
> :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 14 2009, 05:02 PM~15665351
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Whats good with it big Dirty!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 20 2009, 09:19 PM~15732029
> *:uh:
> *


 :0


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Sup dirty?


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 14 2009, 03:02 PM~15665351
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKING REAL GOOD BRO.. :thumbsup: MAJESTICS TX


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chevillacs+Nov 20 2009, 09:43 PM~15732264-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FIXED AND THANKS O.G.


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

car looks good!


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 14 2009, 05:02 PM~15665351
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 really nice


----------



## chackbayplaya (Nov 17, 2005)

> *I HAD SOME CENTER GOLDS ON IT TEMPORARILY....WHILE IT WAS GETTING CUT. I THOUGHT THEY LOOKED GOOD ON THERE TOO....MAYBE ONE DAY.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yea i think the gold looks good too


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mrcadillac+Nov 21 2009, 08:40 PM~15740625-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DON'T IT?


----------



## Magentalicious (Feb 14, 2007)

DAM!!! 

Nice clean ride. Big Props to you. 

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 21 2009, 09:28 PM~15741003
> *DON'T IT?
> *


:nono: you got that good shit now :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Hey Dirty! Has Rusty Wallace ever seen your car? And if so what did he say??? :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 14 2009, 03:02 PM~15665351
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Magentalicious+Dec 27 2009, 01:43 PM~16101687-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH HE SAID "MAKE IT JUMP FOR ME" SO IT DID.



> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Dec 28 2009, 03:01 AM~16108659
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

bummed we couldnt drink a couple, mike!

hit me when you get back to texas - slap skim for me too. :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 2 2010, 08:52 AM~16160201
> *bummed we couldnt drink a couple, mike!
> 
> hit me when you get back to texas - slap skim for me too.  :biggrin:
> *


shit man lemme tell you this week was a trip to remember since we on a whim decided to take the glasshouse to Cali for the Majestics New Years Day picnic.

Started off, Me and john - (LS1 Wagon on here) raised the rear tunnel so the car would lay more. I sold Dirty a spare set of 13x7 72 spoke Daytons so he could get off them 14s :biggrin: we brought the car to my shop so we could clearance the calipers once I welded the tunnel in allowing almost 2 more inches for the driveshaft to clear where it was rubbing under the back seat.





























Now the fun began. The day we planned to leave it snowed all damn day. Fuck it we gonna hit the road to L.A. by any means necessary. Sorry for the blurry first pics lol


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

we ready to roll


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

First gas station stop, we had to do a little sign rearranging just for the hell of it.


----------



## pimp slap (Jan 21, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 3 2010, 10:10 PM~16175504
> *First gas station stop, we had to do a little sign rearranging just for the hell of it.
> 
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

oh man did this bitch get dirty. I never seen his car get this dirty before :roflmao: :roflmao: All that snow and ice went all over that shit.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

*This was the site of mishap number one*

Battery on my truck died out of the blue. Obstacle number 1 way out past Pecos, Tx. ! Luckily some guys passing thru headed home to Ventura jumped me and were were now off on the road again.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

stopped at a little car wash and washed that bitch off right quick!


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

man you guys gave a lot of heart. i would have put my shit back in the garage and called a day. i dont like snow
:biggrin: big M baby


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toons_@Jan 3 2010, 11:19 PM~16175632
> *man you guys gave a lot of heart. i would have put my shit back in the garage and called a day. i dont like snow
> :biggrin: big M baby
> *


and that song was playing in the truck "Aint no stopping us now were on the move!"


----------



## toons (Jun 2, 2006)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 3 2010, 10:21 PM~16175650
> *and that song was playing in the truck "Aint no stopping us now were on the move!"
> *


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

*This was the site of mishap #2*

Blow out 20 miles east of Van Horn, Tx :uh: 










we made it to this hole in the wall tire shop and put 2 new tires on the passenger side of the trailer. That heavy ass glasshouse put a hurtin on them tires!

we were back in the game. LA or bust!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

before we left that town, we found one of its long lost older homies in the field asking if it could go to LA too but it had 2 too many doors on it :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

rollin again lets see what else we can see. nice mountains since we dont have none where were from.



















El Paso and Juarez Mexico


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

took us damn near 18 hours to make it out of texas into new mexico cuz of the mishaps but we didnt trip.


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

What up Big Dirty! It was nice meeting you on da first. Im the one who gave you some Hand Sanitizer from my White Yukon you were parked right next too. :biggrin: 
Peace
Tony


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

flew thru NM without a problem, found ourselves thru Phoenix where we stayed over night at my brothers house in Avondale and the next day we linked up with the homies from the Avondale, Az chapter 





































Junior and the crew out there took us to lunch at some mexican place. Shit was the bomb too.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Next stop was LA. My homie Bert at the Chevy Shop allowed us to keep the trailer and glass house at his facility. Props to Bert AKA Impala Daddy on here for letting us store the trailer and car, chill there and wash the car to get ready for the picnic.
































































bitch cleaned up nice!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I swear if u ever need anything for 55-64 chevy's this is the man to talk to.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

on the streets of Cali


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

headed to santa fe dam


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

the view pulling in.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

My boy got his props from Wally Dogg and Twin


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

glad you guys made it back safe


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Skim, *smiley`s 84 fleetwood*, roundhouse_ed

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 3 2010, 11:53 PM~16176071
> *glad  you guys made  it back  safe
> *


thanks homie. we just got home :0


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toons+Jan 3 2010, 11:19 PM~16175632-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FUCKIN RIGHT.......HA!



> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1+Jan 3 2010, 11:31 PM~16175796-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*YOU KNOW WHAT YOU DONE DID!*


----------



## .TERRY. (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by smiley`s 84 fleetwood_@Jan 3 2010, 11:53 PM~16176071
> *glad  you guys made  it back  safe
> *


THANKS SMILEY......BEST BELIEVE I WAS LISTENING TO THE GAME ON THE WAY BACK!!!!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

now it was time to bounce back towards Texas. But not before one last In & Out Burger.


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 3 2010, 11:56 PM~16176106
> *THANKS SMILEY......BEST BELIEVE I WAS LISTENING TO THE GAME ON THE WAY BACK!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

*Site of Mishap #3* on the way home. Loves truck stop in Casa Grande, Az. Alternator took a shit and fucked up my battery on the truck. Toons just so happened to live right around the corner so we was back in bizness for the 3rd time!






























Toons came thru took me to exchange my battery and hooked me up with an alternator and had his wife hook us up some steaks :0 Got to hook up with some of the Phoenix homies while we were there too


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by .TERRY.+Jan 3 2010, 11:55 PM~16176099-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  

THANKS Y'ALL


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

*site of mishap#4* was big bad El Chuco Town AKA EL PASO blow out #2










My homie Jerry dropped us off a spare trailer tire and we were on our way again! This shit was getting fuckin ridiculous by now :uh:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

made it thru the immigration check point east of el paso and watched a car get yanked out of line and them dogs sniffin & shit.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 4 2010, 12:05 AM~16176194
> *site of mishap#4 was big bad El Chuco Town AKA EL PASO blow out #2
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh: X2


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 4 2010, 12:08 AM~16176220
> *made it thru the immigration check point east of el paso and watched a car get yanked out of line and them dogs sniffin & shit.
> 
> 
> ...


BITCH LOOKING LIKE CHRISTINE :0


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

If that wasnt enough :uh: here was the *site of mishap#5*

The new spare the homie gave us wobbled out the lug nut holes and stripped out the studs on the hub. 






















We slept a few hours in the truck until this dude that runs a diesel repair shop known to us as "Bill" hooked us up. Since it was sunday, all the parts stores in Van Horn, tx were closed. He called the owner of NAPA and had him come open his store just to let me go in grab some new studs and lugnuts and a new tire to replace the OG one that blew out earlier.



















Heres our homie Bill chillin. He loved the glasshouse too.










If any of you are ever stranded near Van Horn off the 10 in West texas he will head that way like a homeless superman!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

this muthafucka would have been mishap #6 but we put the brakes on that accident waiting to happen.










Bill had NAPA hook us up with a brand new tire.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 4 2010, 12:16 AM~16176288
> *If that wasnt enough :uh:  here was the site of mishap#5
> 
> The new spare the homie gave us wobbled out the lug nut holes and stripped out the studs on the hub.
> ...


LOL AT THE HOMELESS SUPERMAN


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

so we hit the road again and fortunately it was smooth sailing the next 500 miles we had to go. Lots of cool shit to see along the way though.


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 3 2010, 11:19 PM~16176308
> *LOL AT THE HOMELESS SUPERMAN
> *


DAMN U GUYS HAD SOME HARD LUCK!!   

Van Horn is a shit hole too, u guys are lucky superman lives there :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

back on the road, Dirtysanchez girl was in the back sleeping most of the time. I know she was fed up lol.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

we even stopped at some junkyards but they were all closed. We were lookin over fences and all kinds of shit.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 3 2010, 11:24 PM~16176349
> *we even stopped at some junkyards but they were all closed. We were lookin over fences and all kinds of shit.
> 
> 
> ...


Ive always wanted to stop there, but never did


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

Its funny cuz I would just stick the camera over tall fences and snap pics and wouldnt know what was back there until I go thru my camera like these pics.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

YO SKIM.......YOU KNOW WHAT IT IS, HA!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

back on the road getting closer to home..


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 3 2010, 11:27 PM~16176380
> *Its funny cuz I would just stick the camera over tall fences and snap pics and wouldnt know what was back there until I go thru my camera like these pics.
> 
> 
> ...



yeah, its like a gold mine there :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 4 2010, 12:28 AM~16176381
> *
> 
> 
> ...


u a fool mayne!

more junk yard stops


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Jan 4 2010, 12:29 AM~16176396
> *yeah, its like a gold mine there :biggrin:
> *


i was looking for them rags! :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

even found a plaque along the way :0


----------



## 93-96BIGBODY (Nov 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 3 2010, 10:29 PM~16176392
> *back on the road getting closer to home..
> 
> 
> ...


I like pics of the road like this!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

and thank god we made it back home safe and sound 3,150 miles later. It was almost a trip from hell but it was bad ass just to spur of the moment say fuck it lets do it. I told dirty, might as well because we will remember it for the rest of our lifes. almost zero planning up to the days before we just said fuck it why not


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Jan 4 2010, 12:27 AM~16176377
> *Ive always wanted to stop there, but never did
> *


ME TOO.....BUT IT TOOK US SO LONG TO GET BACK I WAS LIKE FUCK IT....A FEW MORE HOURS WON'T HURT ANYMORE.


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 3 2010, 11:31 PM~16176410
> *i was looking for them rags! :biggrin:
> *


i know right :yes: :yes:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

as u can see that fool was tired as fuck :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you ready for the next one? :biggrin:


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 3 2010, 11:33 PM~16176423
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0


----------



## LITO (Aug 2, 2008)

that was a hell of a ride. glad you guy's made it home safe :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 4 2010, 12:35 AM~16176451
> *and thank god we made it back home safe and sound 3,150 miles later. It was almost a trip from hell but it was bad ass just to spur of the moment say fuck it lets do it. I told dirty, might as well because we will remember it for the rest of our lifes. almost zero planning up to the days before we just said fuck it why not
> 
> 
> ...


  ALL WORTH IT


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Jan 4 2010, 12:36 AM~16176461
> *i know right :yes:  :yes:
> *


trust me I was lookin like a mofo :cheesy:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 4 2010, 12:31 AM~16176410
> *i was looking for them rags! :biggrin:
> *


I THINK I KNOW WHERE MINE IS.....YOU MIGHT HAVE TO "COME UP" OFF THAT  



> _Originally posted by rivman+Jan 4 2010, 12:36 AM~16176461-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS LITO


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 4 2010, 12:37 AM~16176466
> *as u can see that fool was tired as fuck  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: you ready for the next one? :biggrin:
> *


HELL YEAH I GOT THE BAG BY THE DOOR...


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

waddup dirty :wave:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Jan 4 2010, 12:50 AM~16176569
> *waddup dirty :wave:
> *


CHILLIN, YOU HANGIN IN THERE?


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

crazy fools


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 3 2010, 11:51 PM~16176573
> *CHILLIN, YOU HANGIN IN THERE?
> *


YEAH, same o same o...i guess


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

great thread that only adds to both you all's legend..
did you all take turns and keep rolling 24hrs (minus the mishaps)..and how much did those mishaps add to the cost of the trip? how much did the tire guy charge etc?


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

.....not that money is a thang...you know


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Jan 4 2010, 06:54 AM~16176605
> *great thread that only adds to both you all's legend..
> did you all take turns and keep rolling 24hrs (minus the mishaps)..and how much did those mishaps add to the cost of the trip? how much did the tire guy charge etc?
> *


Yeah and how much did you spend on food and how much time in the bathrooms at every stop. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmaoJ/K lol
Man i know legends. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@Jan 4 2010, 12:54 AM~16176605
> *great thread that only adds to both you all's legend..
> did you all take turns and keep rolling 24hrs (minus the mishaps)..and how much did those mishaps add to the cost of the trip? how much did the tire guy charge etc?
> *


First 2 new tires mounted and a new trailer light were $165
Battery $100
Alternator - free thanks to Toons
5 New studs and lugnuts and 3rd new tire $92
labor Bill charged for mount, dismount and changing out the studs $100 

so just under $500 :angry: but it was worth the adventure lol :biggrin:


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

looks like u guys had a nice little adventure :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Jan 4 2010, 02:52 AM~16177357
> *looks like u guys had a nice little adventure :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY (Jan 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 3 2010, 11:35 PM~16176451
> *and thank god we made it back home safe and sound 3,150 miles later. It was almost a trip from hell but it was bad ass just to spur of the moment say fuck it lets do it. I told dirty, might as well because we will remember it for the rest of our lifes. almost zero planning up to the days before we just said fuck it why not
> 
> 
> ...


YOU HOMIES LOOK BEAT :0 WAS KOO MEETING YOU BOTH :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

Props on that trip, im sure it was worth it!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 4 2010, 01:10 AM~16175504
> *First gas station stop, we had to do a little sign rearranging just for the hell of it.
> 
> 
> ...


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Austin Ace (May 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 4 2010, 02:19 AM~16177206
> *First 2 new tires mounted and a new trailer light were $165
> Battery $100
> Alternator - free thanks to Toons
> ...


And the trip....PRICELESS!


----------



## THE M WAY (Mar 24, 2009)

MUCH PROPS FELLAS


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

i like this car.


----------



## BalleronaBudget (Feb 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THE M WAY_@Jan 4 2010, 12:48 PM~16179377
> *MUCH PROPS FELLAS
> *


X2

That is one hell of a trip to make without a trailer...


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

YOU GUYS ARE SOME FREAKIN' SOLDIERS! 

wish we could have connected - i was all excited when skim said you guys were gonna come crash at the pad, but prolly better you stayed close to the dam (less of a drive).

looks like you boys did plenty of driving!


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)

Nice story, thanks for sharing those pics. Glad you made it home safe.


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

TTT for the homie...wish you coulda make down this way...had the beer and blaze ready

prob had too much.... didn't wake up to get to the picnic  

glad you guys made it home safe and kept the 76' safe


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

Glad you Brothers made it home safe and got the Glass house home in one piece!!!


----------



## THE M WAY (Mar 24, 2009)

TTT


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY+Jan 4 2010, 03:02 AM~16177392-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X 1,000,000,000


----------



## yayo63 (Feb 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 3 2010, 10:52 PM~16176062
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THE M WAY+Jan 4 2010, 12:48 PM~16179377-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS CRICKET......WE WAS ON A MISSION


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2010)

get at me on the nxt road trip


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

skim you should of brought the vw out there


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 5 2010, 11:28 PM~16198479
> *skim you should of brought the vw out there
> *


WELL THEN THE GLASSHOUSE WOULDN'T HAVE WENT AND THAT WOULD DEFEAT THE PURPOSE OF THE TRIP :uh:


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

i was jus joking, it would been funny if yall was in the vw at the picnic with the m plaque in the back window lol :biggrin:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64 CRAWLING_@Jan 5 2010, 10:10 PM~16199150
> *i was jus joking, it would been funny if yall was in the vw at the picnic with the m plaque in the back window lol :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: 
whats even funnier is that manny pacquiao is taking steroids...


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Jan 6 2010, 02:13 AM~16199206
> *:uh:
> whats even funnier is that manny pacquiao is taking steroids...
> *


ah no he aint its just that home made lumpia :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

> shit man lemme tell you this week was a trip to remember since we on a whim decided to take the glasshouse to Cali for the Majestics New Years Day picnic.
> 
> Started off, Me and john - (LS1 Wagon on here) raised the rear tunnel so the car would lay more. I sold Dirty a spare set of 13x7 72 spoke Daytons so he could get off them 14s :biggrin: we brought the car to my shop so we could clearance the calipers once I welded the tunnel in allowing almost 2 more inches for the driveshaft to clear where it was rubbing under the back seat.
> 
> ...


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

HOW YOU BEEN MIKE  :wave:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGBEN+Jan 6 2010, 08:51 PM~16207855-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BEEN GOOD HOW ABOUT YOU BIG RY?


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Jan 6 2010, 02:56 AM~16195945
> *get at me on the nxt road trip
> *


Tampa. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGBEN (Oct 6, 2003)

> IT'S TOO BAD NONE OF US HAD OUR CAMERAS WHEN THE TUNNEL WAS MADE. I CAN SAY THIS IT MADE THE CAR GO LOWER AND I WAS ABLE TO DRIVE LOWER. BUT THE DRIVESHAFT STARTED RUBBING UNDER THE DRIVERS SEAT A LITTLE BUT NOT AS BAD AS IT DID WHEN IT WAS RUBBING UNDER THE BACK SEAT. I WILL TRY AND GET SOME PICS WITH THE REAR SEAT OUT. I AM REALLY HAPPY WITH THE WORK JOHN (LS1 WAGON) AND SKIM DID. IT LOOKS LIKE IT WAS ORIGINAL AND NOT SOME HACKJOB.
> 
> Right on thanks Dirty


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

Had a good time Friday!
HOHOHO


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin+Jan 7 2010, 08:26 AM~16212568-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

this guy is my friend.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jan 11 2010, 03:13 PM~16256298
> *this guy is my friend.
> *


----------



## langeberg (Feb 3, 2002)




----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)




----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

*Bobby Light*


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Jan 3 2010, 10:04 PM~16175440-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


basically, we made 2 parallel cuts front to back beside the drive shaft, drilled out the big spot welds to cut the section of under bracing out because thats where the driveshaft hit the hardest. then we lifted the section of tunnel atleast 1.5 almost 2" and I boxed it in with sheet metal. By the time it was done it looked factory and there was no mods made to the seat bottom. It went right back into place.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 16 2010, 01:41 AM~16307456
> *Bobby Light
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@Jan 16 2010, 12:41 AM~16307456
> *Bobby Light
> 
> 
> ...


i saw that dude in vegas - he had the exact same look on his face. :cheesy:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

this was a good read... your glasshouse is really sharp... I love what you did with 
it since the first page... and much props for the trip to cali-- been out hear all my 
life, but i had to miss the new years show this time around..... but I am glad that
other people are over coming alot of obsticles' to still get there ride on!
Markie......... P.s I have another 76 caprice for sale and a 90 fleetwood..


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@Jan 16 2010, 01:08 PM~16309616
> *i saw that dude in vegas - he had the exact same look on his face.  :cheesy:
> *


THAT'S MY "I KNOW I'M DRUNK BUT, I GOT ALL SOBER TO SUNDAY UP!" FACE



> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 16 2010, 01:40 PM~16309773
> *this was a good read... your glasshouse is really sharp...  I love what you did with
> it since the first page...  and much props for the trip to cali--  been out hear all my
> life, but i had to miss the new years show this time around..... but I am glad that
> ...


THANKS HOMIE, IT MEANS A LOT!


----------



## 94 SS (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Texas Massacre_@Jan 10 2010, 06:29 PM~16246109
> *Had a good time Friday!
> HOHOHO
> 
> ...


FADED


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 94 SS+Jan 19 2010, 02:33 AM~16336229-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LIKE A MUTHA!!


----------



## EDDIE VAN HATIN (Jan 13, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 16 2010, 01:26 AM~16307679
> *basically, we made 2 parallel cuts front to back beside the drive shaft, drilled out the big spot welds to cut the section of under bracing out because thats where the driveshaft hit the hardest. then we lifted the section of tunnel atleast 1.5 almost 2" and I boxed it in with sheet metal. By the time it was done it looked factory and there was no mods made to the seat bottom. It went right back into place.
> *


PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN NICCA :uh:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EDDIE VAN HATIN_@Jan 20 2010, 10:24 AM~16350421
> *PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN NICCA :uh:
> *


 :uh: IT DIDN'T HAPPEN, NOW GET THE FUCK OUTTA HERE AND GO SUCK OFF SAMMY HAGAR


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*THE HOMIE BETO IS HERE IN DALLAS PASSING THROUGH, STOPPED IN TO GET SOME FOOD AND DRINKS AND A LITTLE SPIN IN THE GLASSHOUSE. CHI-TOWN AND NORTH TEXAS GETTING LIT LAST NIGHT!

MAKE IT HOME SAFE TO THE CHI BRO!!*

*SORRY FOR THE CELL PHONE PICS


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 20 2010, 11:34 AM~16351019
> *:uh: IT DIDN'T HAPPEN, NOW GET THE FUCK OUTTA HERE AND GO SUCK OFF SAMMY HAGAR
> *


lol


----------



## 84Homies (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 4 2010, 01:16 AM~16176288
> *If that wasnt enough :uh:  here was the site of mishap#5
> 
> The new spare the homie gave us wobbled out the lug nut holes and stripped out the studs on the hub.
> ...


Didn't the same thing happen a couple of year's back going to Odessa, or another Majestic's member?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84Homies_@Jan 21 2010, 11:19 AM~16362920
> *Didn't the same thing happen a couple of year's back going to Odessa, or another Majestic's member?
> *


YEP THE HOMIE JUAN FROM THE D/FW CHAPTER HAD A TRAILER ISSUE ON THE WAY TO ODESSA. ENDED UP DRIVING THE CAR THE REST OF THE WAY.


----------



## LEWISVILLE_J (Sep 13, 2009)

DAMN WE LOOK YOUNG


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LEWISVILLE_J_@Jan 22 2010, 09:53 PM~16381755
> *
> 
> 
> ...


CAMELS N HIGH LIFE

Posts: 82
Joined: Sep 2009
From: THE MEAN STREETS OF LEWISVILLE.
Car Club: MAJESTICS NORTH TEXAS

:rofl: your faithful homie


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 21 2010, 08:29 AM~16362055
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAm I should of got my ass out of bed :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## LEWISVILLE_J (Sep 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by J-RAY_@Jan 22 2010, 10:13 PM~16381961
> *CAMELS N HIGH LIFE
> 
> Posts: 82
> ...


AND YOU KNOW THIS HOMIE!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LEWISVILLE_J_@Jan 22 2010, 10:53 PM~16381755
> *
> 
> 
> ...


AND THINNER TOO.....WELL I DID :happysad:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*2007*


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

love the impala


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by harborareaPhil_@Jan 26 2010, 07:31 PM~16420907
> *
> 
> love the impala
> *


  ONE DAY WE'LL TAKE A SPIN IN IT!


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

Damn Dirty looks like you guys had one hell of a trip. Glad to see you guys made it back ok. So you're rolling 13's now? Did you have to modify your rear calipers or do anything else in the back to get them to fit with no rubbing?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Jan 26 2010, 07:39 PM~16421000
> *Damn Dirty looks like you guys had one hell of a trip. Glad to see you guys made it back ok. So you're rolling 13's now? Did you have to modify your rear calipers or do anything else in the back to get them to fit with no rubbing?
> *


YEP HAD TO GRIND THEM DOWN....AND RUN A SPACER TOO. I AM GOING TO GET THEM RE-CHROMED


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 26 2010, 08:50 PM~16421165
> *YEP HAD TO GRIND THEM DOWN....AND RUN A SPACER TOO. I AM GOING TO GET THEM RE-CHROMED
> *


OUCH!!!!!! I bet that hurt. so even with the spacers you still have enough clearance on the skirts?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Jan 26 2010, 07:54 PM~16421227
> *OUCH!!!!!! I bet that hurt. so even with the spacers you still have enough clearance on the skirts?
> *


YEP.....I HAD SPACERS ON THERE WITH THE 14's TOO. WITH DAYTONS THE OFFSET IS DIFFERENT BETWEEN 13's AND 14's. IT STILL CLEARED FINE THOUGH.


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 26 2010, 08:57 PM~16421263
> *YEP.....I HAD SPACERS ON THERE WITH THE 14's TOO. WITH DAYTONS THE OFFSET IS DIFFERENT BETWEEN 13's AND 14's. IT STILL CLEARED FINE THOUGH.
> *


so how much did you end up grinding and what size spacers? Sorry for all the questions :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Jan 26 2010, 08:13 PM~16421490
> *so how much did you end up grinding and what size spacers? Sorry for all the questions  :biggrin:
> *


I DIDN'T MEASURE HOW MUCH WE TOOK OFF JUST ENOUGH WHERE IT DIDN'T GRIND ANYMORE AND THE SPACE IS A 1/4in


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 26 2010, 09:23 PM~16421652
> *I DIDN'T MEASURE HOW MUCH WE TOOK OFF JUST ENOUGH WHERE IT DIDN'T GRIND ANYMORE AND THE SPACE IS A 1/4in
> *


ok thanks


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOOZER_@Jan 26 2010, 08:27 PM~16421715
> *ok thanks
> *


----------



## OG LIL ABEL (Aug 24, 2005)

Q-VO DIRTYSANCHEZ


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@Jan 26 2010, 09:53 PM~16423141
> *Q-VO DIRTYSANCHEZ
> *


F*CK IT, IT'S TUESDAY!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

Skim,Jan 26 2010
***** locked up


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 27 2010, 08:13 AM~16426893
> *Skim,Jan 26 2010
> ***** locked up
> 
> ...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 27 2010, 09:50 AM~16427402
> *
> *


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 27 2010, 06:13 AM~16426893
> *Skim,Jan 26 2010
> ***** locked up
> 
> ...


BAD ASS :worship:


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 27 2010, 12:33 AM~16424612
> *F*CK IT, IT'S TUESDAY!
> *


 :nono: WEDNESDAY


----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

*TTT*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 27 2010, 12:32 PM~16428781
> *:nono:  WEDNESDAY
> *


OOPS..... :twak: <<<<ME AND MYSELF


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Jan 27 2010, 12:37 PM~16428841
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## 76glasshouse (May 8, 2007)




----------



## teal62impala (Apr 10, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by teal62impala_@Feb 1 2010, 10:53 PM~16484013
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LOL....I NEED TO GET THAT


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 27 2010, 10:13 AM~16426893
> *Skim,Jan 26 2010
> ***** locked up
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: 

Whats good brother.


----------



## dlinehustler (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 27 2010, 09:13 AM~16426893
> *Skim,Jan 26 2010
> ***** locked up
> 
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

damn you, dirty! :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIXONEFORLIFE+Feb 2 2010, 06:52 AM~16486618-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 2 2010, 10:03 AM~16488400
> *everthing is good :biggrin:
> 
> :0
> *


SUP HOMIE


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76_@Feb 2 2010, 01:25 PM~16489044
> *SUP HOMIE
> *


:wave:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST (Oct 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 2 2010, 02:26 PM~16489053
> *:wave:
> *


oh, oh shit...um...hi. hello. :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Feb 2 2010, 01:38 PM~16489169
> *oh, oh shit...um...hi. hello. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

*FUCK WINTER!!!!!*


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 12 2010, 02:15 AM~16590448
> *
> 
> 
> ...


you sleep standing up big dawg?


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 12 2010, 02:15 AM~16590448
> *
> 
> 
> ...


rcs, badass picture homie


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Feb 12 2010, 12:40 AM~16590623
> *rcs, badass picture homie
> *


X70


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!_@Feb 12 2010, 01:37 AM~16590605
> *you sleep standing up big dawg?
> *


IT IS A LITTLE LATE


----------



## BIG STOMPER (Mar 18, 2009)

nice topic this should be called how to build a winner :thumbsup:


----------



## Carlos Polishing (Apr 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bbaker78634_@Feb 13 2010, 09:28 AM~16600672
> *How much would you need to chrome a set of springs (car)
> *


More Chrome:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)




----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

*To The Top 
*


----------



## SIXONEFORLIFE (Jun 28, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

koo built.. car hella clean


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

i've considered fappin' to that snow pic, but it'd be weird when i saw you again. :happysad:


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jan 16 2010, 04:13 PM~16311448
> *THAT'S MY "I KNOW I'M DRUNK BUT, I GOT ALL SOBER TO SUNDAY UP!" FACE
> 
> *



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: 


i go t to use that one :biggrin:


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim+Jan 3 2010, 09:10 PM~16175504-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



<span style=\'color:green\'>Thats one reason I no longer live in KC, only snow out here we have to travel to see. (30 mins to snow/ 45 mins to beach and loving it)  :biggrin:


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 12 2010, 12:15 AM~16590448
> *
> 
> 
> ...



holy crap! that is just wrong 

cars looking good tho :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Apr 1 2010, 01:30 PM~17066776
> *holy crap!  that is just wrong
> 
> cars looking good tho  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 1 2010, 02:45 PM~17067386
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:wow: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Heavy D (Apr 10, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## ivan619 (Dec 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Feb 12 2010, 12:15 AM~16590448
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Heavy D (Apr 10, 2009)

what it is dirty :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX+Apr 17 2010, 03:24 PM~17222085-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CHILLIN BROTHER!

HERES A COUPLE PICS


----------



## BigPit903 (Jan 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 19 2010, 09:20 AM~17236119
> *
> CHILLIN BROTHER!
> 
> ...


LOOKING CLEAN HOMIE!!!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPit903_@Apr 20 2010, 10:01 AM~17246794
> *LOOKING CLEAN HOMIE!!!
> *


THANKS! :biggrin:


----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 19 2010, 09:20 AM~17236119
> *
> CHILLIN BROTHER!
> 
> ...


She's gorgeous, bro.


----------



## Heavy D (Apr 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 19 2010, 09:20 AM~17236119
> *
> CHILLIN BROTHER!
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: DAM HOMIE CLEANEST GLASS HOUSE AROUND HANDS DOWN :wow:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by EPTXCarlover+Apr 20 2010, 10:00 PM~17254268-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANKS GUYS!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

what's up, mcgirt!


----------



## impacadd (Dec 28, 2005)

LOOOKS GOOD DIRTY..YOUR CLUB IS LOOKING GOOD TOO..TTT


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart+Apr 21 2010, 10:33 AM~17258211-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS BRO....HOW YOU BEEN?


----------



## andrewlister (Nov 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 19 2010, 09:20 AM~17236119
> *
> CHILLIN BROTHER!
> 
> ...


car looks great mr sanchez :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by andrewlister_@Apr 21 2010, 02:25 PM~17260310
> *car looks great mr sanchez :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS ANDREW!


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

new page :cheesy:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Apr 23 2010, 07:52 PM~17284478
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

A FEW FROM THIS WEEKEND


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

BEAUTY


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICED BOXX_@Apr 26 2010, 12:00 PM~17305716
> *BEAUTY
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS


----------



## hydrocity903 (Nov 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 26 2010, 09:33 AM~17304794
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pin stripes


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 26 2010, 10:33 AM~17304794
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats a wicked pic.


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Nov 12 2009, 09:05 AM~15643146
> *HAFA ADAI! I USED TO LIVE IN GUAM. IN TAMUNING, I WENT TO J.F.K. H.S. I MISS THAT PLACE
> *


HAFA ADAI :wave: DAMN, SORRY IT TOOK ME THIS LONG TO HIT YOU BACK :biggrin: JUS MISSED IT BEFOR I GUESS. A THATS A TRIP THAT YOU LIVED OUT HERE. J.F.K. , THEY HAD SHOWS THERE BACK IN THE DAY. SO YOU MISS IT, AINT MUCH CHANGED ITS STILL HOT AS HELL. WHAT BROUGHT YOU OUT THIS WAY ?


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 26 2010, 09:33 AM~17304794
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  CLEAN AS HELL


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Car looks good, Dirty.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hydrocity903+Apr 26 2010, 01:33 PM~17306797-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SHIT.....I'M LOVING IT.....CAN YOU GET ME A BIGGER PIC OF THE ONE YOU MADE B&W EXCEPT FOR THE CAR.....MIGHT HAVE TO FRAME IT! :biggrin:


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

How's this one?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 26 2010, 10:37 PM~17313146
> *How's this one?
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS SICK!!!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

MASHIN DOWN THE FREEWAY!


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 26 2010, 09:37 PM~17313146
> *How's this one?
> 
> 
> ...


man that mutha looks tight!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 26 2010, 09:04 PM~17312672
> *DON'T TRIP HOMIE. YEAH MAN STILL MISS IT. MY POPS GOT A JOB OFFER FROM PACIFIC ISLANDS CLUB BECAUSE SOMEONE HE USED TO WORK WITH MOVED OUT THERE AND THOUGHT HE WOULD DO GOOD OUT THERE. I WAS OUT THERE IN THE EARLY 90's I WAS THERE WHEN THAT EARTHQUAKE HIT IN '93 SOME SCARY SHIT 8.2 ON THE SCALES. I WATCH YOUTUBE VIDS AND TRY TO SEE OLD SPOTS......IT'S COOL TO SEE IT GROW OUT THERE. MAN I COULD ON ALL DAY. WHERE YOU STAY OUT THERE?
> *


P.I.C. IS NICE, SH*T I WAS THERE LIKE THREE WEEKS AGO OR SO EATIN BRUNCH. HELL YEAH, THAT QUAKE WAS HUGE, BUT I MISSED IT BY A WEEK. I LIVED IN CALI AT THE TIME AND WAS HERE ON VACATION. JUST LEFT THE WEEK BEFOR IT HIT. BUT ALL MY FAM WERE TRIPPIN THOUGH FOR REAL. I LIVE IN YIGO UP NORTH, ABOUT 10-15 MINS FROM TUMON. CLOSE TO THAT OLD THEME PARK. DO YOU REMEMBER THE YPAO BEACH STORE ? THATS MY UNCLES PLACE. THEY CLOSED IT AND OPENED A RESTAURANT WITH SOME GOOD ASS LOCAL FOOD.


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Apr 26 2010, 09:37 PM~17313146
> *How's this one?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Apr 27 2010, 07:46 PM~17322811
> *P.I.C. IS NICE, SH*T I WAS THERE LIKE THREE WEEKS AGO OR SO EATIN BRUNCH. HELL YEAH, THAT QUAKE WAS HUGE, BUT I MISSED IT BY A WEEK. I LIVED IN CALI AT THE TIME AND WAS HERE ON VACATION. JUST LEFT THE WEEK BEFOR IT HIT. BUT ALL MY FAM WERE TRIPPIN THOUGH FOR REAL. I LIVE IN YIGO UP NORTH, ABOUT 10-15 MINS FROM TUMON. CLOSE TO THAT OLD THEME PARK. DO YOU REMEMBER THE YPAO BEACH STORE ? THATS MY UNCLES PLACE. THEY CLOSED IT AND OPENED A RESTAURANT WITH SOME GOOD ASS LOCAL FOOD.
> *


OH SNAP, YEAH I REMEMBER THAT STORE BECAUSE I LIVED IN THE APARTMENTS ACROSS THE STREET. WHERE THE TRAFFIC LIGHT IS TO GO INTO YPAO BEACH PARK WHERE THE STORE WAS......I USED TO GO THERE ALL THE TIME. :biggrin: 

MAN WHAT A SMALL WORLD!

MAN I NEVER THOUGHT I WOULD MISS GUAM SO MUCH.


----------



## allredss (May 20, 2009)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Apr 28 2010, 07:24 AM~17328298
> *OH SNAP, YEAH I REMEMBER THAT STORE BECAUSE I LIVED IN THE APARTMENTS ACROSS THE STREET. WHERE THE TRAFFIC LIGHT IS TO GO INTO YPAO BEACH PARK WHERE THE STORE WAS......I USED TO GO THERE ALL THE TIME. :biggrin:
> 
> MAN WHAT A SMALL WORLD!
> ...


DAMN BRO SMALL WORLD FOR REAL. MY ANT STAYED THERE BACK IN THE DAY TO. I BET YOU HIT THE BEACH ALOT HUH :biggrin: YOU GOTTA LOVE IT OUT HERE IT A NICE SLOWER PACE LIFE. A DID YOU LOWRIDE WHEN YOU WERE HERE ?


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## Latin Thug (Jan 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JEN IN PHX+Apr 17 2010, 03:24 PM~17222085-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pick a lane :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 10 2010, 12:44 AM~17439717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:  thats a lot of cushion :cheesy:


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 10 2010, 12:44 AM~17439717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :naughty: :boink:


----------



## MR.*512* (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Mar 3 2010, 04:33 PM~16786708
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*NICE PIC !!*


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRodriguez_@Apr 29 2010, 05:30 PM~17344188
> *DAMN BRO SMALL WORLD FOR REAL. MY ANT STAYED THERE BACK IN THE DAY TO. I BET YOU HIT THE BEACH ALOT HUH  :biggrin: YOU GOTTA LOVE IT OUT HERE IT A NICE SLOWER PACE LIFE. A DID YOU LOWRIDE WHEN YOU WERE HERE ?
> *


YEAH I WAS ALWAYS AT THE BEACH.....DRINKIN! :biggrin: 

I HAD A REGAL OUT THERE BUT IT WASN'T ABOUT SHIT. I REMEMBER RIGHT AFTER I GOT MY REGAL I FOUND A '73 IMPALA RAG FOR $2,500. WHITE WITH BLACK TOP AND INTERIOR. MY DAD WOULDN'T LET ME GET IT BECAUSE I JUST GOT THE REGAL......I HATED THAT REGAL FROM THEN ON.

WHO EVER ENDED UP WITH THAT RAG JUICED IT AND PUT SOME ROADSTERS ON IT.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

FROM THIS WEEKEND.......


----------



## THE REAL (May 19, 2010)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 9 2010, 10:44 PM~17439717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

texas girls... :naughty:


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart_@May 19 2010, 04:37 PM~17542949
> *texas girls... :naughty:
> *


 :cheesy: TEXAS AIN'T SO BAD AFTER ALL HUH?



FUCK SPONGE BOB AND HIS ****** FRIEND!


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

whats up dirty.. do you have a part number for the longer wheel studs you used on the rear end? and how thick of a spacer you using for the 13's?


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 9 2010, 10:44 PM~17439717
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I would like to leave her in the morning like this...


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect_@May 25 2010, 01:02 AM~17595680
> *I would like to leave her in the morning like this...
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: 
haha.. 
nice.


----------



## BIG MARC (Mar 29, 2006)

:cheesy: 



> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423+May 18 2010, 09:10 PM~17534875-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Chris+May 25 2010, 12:41 AM~17595557-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

NOW FROM THIS WEEKEND AT THE MAJESTIX PICNIC 2010


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

I REALLY LIKE THIS ONE!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

TOPDOGG MADE THIS ONE FOR ME....


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

SUP DIRTY

U GUYS LOOKING GOOD OUT THERE!! :yes: :yes:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 1 2010, 08:01 PM~17668714
> *TOPDOGG MADE THIS ONE FOR ME....
> 
> 
> ...


saw that in the other topic.
Cool pic for sure.


----------



## BThompsonTX (May 15, 2008)

:uh:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## zooter86 (Dec 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 16 2010, 04:38 PM~18324156
> *
> 
> 
> ...


If it can cruise that fast it's gotta be built well :thumbsup:
did you ever tear into the engine compartment & dress it up?


----------



## prguy (Jan 4, 2006)

Sweet ride man


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zooter86+Aug 16 2010, 04:04 PM~18324420-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS HOMETOWN! :biggrin:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 16 2010, 01:38 PM~18324156
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: DAMN DIRTY YOU HAULING ASSSSSSSSSSSSS :biggrin:


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Skim_@Jan 3 2010, 11:35 PM~16176451
> *and thank god we made it back home safe and sound 3,150 miles later. It was almost a trip from hell but it was bad ass just to spur of the moment say fuck it lets do it. I told dirty, might as well because we will remember it for the rest of our lifes. almost zero planning up to the days before we just said fuck it why not
> 
> 
> ...


DAYYYUM theze ****** look beat!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 17 2010, 06:02 AM~18330737
> *THANKS, NO I HAVEN'T TORN INTO THE ENGINE IT'S ALL OG. I AM STILL SET ON A LS SWAP FOR IT.......AND THAT IS JUST AROUND THE CORNER. :0
> *



LS !! :wow: :wow: :wow: :0 :0 :0 :0 I lived in Dallas back in the 90's and rides this clean were very very few. Glad to see such clean rides being built out of D-Town these days.


----------



## monte77 (Oct 28, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 1 2010, 07:57 PM~17668670
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 Sweet fuckin ride homie. Wish could find me a glasshouse. :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DELEGATION 76+Aug 17 2010, 09:54 AM~18331702-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS, DON'T TRIP IT TOOK ME A YEAR TO FIND THE RIGHT ONE. I SEARCHED NATIONWIDE EVEN LOOKING UP THE EASTERN SEABOARD......(NEVER AGAIN) BUT I WAS LUCKY TO FIND WHAT I WAS LOOKING FOR IN MY OWN BACK YARD JUST 20 MILES AWAY. SO DON'T LOSE HOPE!


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Sup Dirty, nice pics as always


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Aug 19 2010, 01:29 AM~18350221
> *Sup Dirty, nice pics as always
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS!


----------



## monte77 (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks man. I'm selling my 77 monte so I can get me one. I found a 75 glass in houston, but the guy who was going to buy my car didnt come thru. Fuck my dream crushed. But still lookin. Just gotta keep my eyes open and hopefully somebody is willing to buy the monte.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 11 2010, 08:05 AM~18283134
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mrcadillac (Mar 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 16 2010, 02:38 PM~18324156
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: shit looks fuckin new


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by monte77+Aug 19 2010, 08:49 PM~18356998-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS......IT HAS REALLY HELD UP THROGH THE YEARS


----------



## King61 (Jun 2, 2008)




----------



## ms_tx_legend214 (Jun 8, 2008)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by King61!+Aug 24 2010, 05:27 AM~18391464-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect (Aug 16, 2007)

The Dirtiest Sanchez I know!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

enough of this topic!! :uh: 






































































:biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lac-of-Respect+Aug 24 2010, 09:39 PM~18398347-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :cheesy:


----------



## Rod Stewart (Feb 15, 2007)

when did you paint it orange? :biggrin:


----------



## ONE9SIX5 (Nov 25, 2009)

que pasa Dirty!!! ride looking clean bro!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rod Stewart+Aug 26 2010, 11:37 PM~18417771-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THANKS MIKE!


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

SUP!


----------



## 75HouseofGlass (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks for the rearend info i'm building one now myself and that is all people had been saying swap the rearend but some people say the didnt have to.


----------



## PRESIDENTEZ (Feb 27, 2010)

Reference :biggrin:


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 25 2010, 06:41 AM~18400859
> *
> :uh:  :cheesy:
> 
> ...


Keep it going. Mad props for a clean ride homie


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Aug 25 2010, 06:41 AM~18400859
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin (Jun 5, 2002)

lets do that frame. :biggrin:


----------



## laredo85 (Jan 20, 2009)

dam kleen glasshouse rite here uffin: uffin:


----------



## Sunny Side 75 (May 7, 2010)

> JUST BE PATIENT IT WILL HAPPEN
> 
> 
> And it did for me! :biggrin:


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)




----------



## bombita69 (Sep 15, 2007)

does that car belong 2 ROYAL IMAGE i see u have the plak in floor board


----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

> > badass pic :thumbsup:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

TTT


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

looking good homie...


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@Jun 1 2010, 06:58 PM~17668680
> *I REALLY LIKE THIS ONE!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

Where r the pics of these "so called" patterns??? :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@May 6 2011, 07:48 AM~20496275
> *Where r the pics of these "so called" patterns???  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## -SUPER62- (Dec 7, 2005)

Came out badass dirty....I expected no less


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 6 2011, 09:01 AM~20496329
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :0 :wow: :0 

That looks redic Dirty...

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHUCC (Mar 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 6 2011, 06:01 AM~20496329
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Gee (Sep 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 6 2011, 06:01 AM~20496329
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## ONE9SIX5 (Nov 25, 2009)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 6 2011, 08:01 AM~20496329
> *
> 
> 
> ...


OOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHSNAP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wow:


----------



## DKM ATX (Jun 30, 2008)

You should rename this car Bitch slap!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO (Apr 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 6 2011, 08:01 AM~20496329
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 6 2011, 09:01 AM~20496329
> *
> 
> 
> ...


North Texas is smashin this fools man! :thumbsup: :0


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

=DIRTYSANCHEZ423,May 6 2011, 06:01 AM~20496329]








[/quote]
looks bad ass dirty :biggrin:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

GAME OVER!!!!!!!!! JUICE BOXX BUSTIN OUT NEXT


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: vengence, *DIRTYSANCHEZ423
*

:wave: lookin good dirty just went through entire thread


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

> =DIRTYSANCHEZ423,May 6 2011, 06:01 AM~20496329]


looks bad ass dirty :biggrin:
[/quote]
x76


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 6 2011, 07:01 AM~20496329
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :shhh: :shhh: :shhh:


----------



## ENOUGH SAID (Jan 17, 2006)

LOOKING GOOD BIG DAWG


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 6 2011, 06:01 AM~20496329
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lifestyle4life (Jun 30, 2004)

> =DIRTYSANCHEZ423,May 6 2011, 06:01 AM~20496329]


looks bad ass dirty :biggrin:
[/quote]
LOOKING GOOD TUFF GUY :biggrin:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: DIRTYSANCHEZ423


cant wait to see how mine comes out


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

That bit(h came out sick!!! you got one of the cleanest gh on here..props.. :thumbsup:


----------



## ONE9SIX5 (Nov 25, 2009)

fawkn nice mike,,,real nice bro! :0


----------



## EliseoArteaga7 (Apr 6, 2011)

> _Originally posted by DIRTYSANCHEZ423_@May 6 2011, 07:01 AM~20496329
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that is firme rite there boss


----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

:nicoderm: Time for new pics of that top :drama:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@May 19 2011, 10:22 AM~20585209
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## REGENCY RIDER (Oct 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@May 19 2011, 08:22 AM~20585209
> *
> 
> 
> ...



very nice work...


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@May 19 2011, 10:22 AM~20585209
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sammytt (May 23, 2011)

Check this out.

http://img4.imagehypper.com/img.php?id=600...2acfa79dd948221

http://img4.imagehypper.com/img.php?id=600...59ab2b526e2ad4d





















______________________


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@May 19 2011, 09:22 AM~20585209
> *
> 
> 
> ...


FUCKING SICK!! :sprint:


----------



## LOCO-LOUIE (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@May 19 2011, 09:22 AM~20585209
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice.. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG AUGIE (Mar 19, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@May 19 2011, 09:22 AM~20585209
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That looks sick homie, good work


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

Looks real good, but we need to see the whole car  :thumbsup:


----------



## $ 68 $ (May 18, 2009)

Looking good brother!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## topless65 (Oct 26, 2004)

dirtttty..whats up brother!!!


----------



## INVISIBLE EMPIRE (Jan 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)

TTTT


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> TTTT


my ninja!!!:biggrin:


----------



## S.J convrt59 (Oct 18, 2008)

~KANDY N CHROME~ said:


> :biggrin:


BAD ASS! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

sup dirty....


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> my ninja!!!:biggrin:


Heyyyyyy!!!!!!! :nono: 

Lol what's good Dirty? :ninja:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

TIME TO DUST THIS TOPIC OFF AND GET BACK AT IT.









ITS THE GLASSHOUSE REDUX N.C. BOUND


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

MY BOY PRIMO HOOKED ME UP WITH THE TRUCK AND TRAILER AND I HAD TO SCOOP UP WALTER BECAUSE HE WAS DOWN TO ROLL....THANK GOODNESS


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

CROSSING OVER THAT OL MISS


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

AS YOU CAN SEE THE TRUCK WAS LOADED WITH A LOT OF GOODIES TOO....NOT ALL MINE THOUGH LOL









ONE OF THE REAL HEROS OF THIS STORY......HE SAVED MY ASS DRIVING :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

ONE OF MANY STOPS LOL


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

SURE ENOUGH HERE COMES THE RAIN....









NOTHING NEW.....


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

THEN WE HIT ALABAMA









BOOOOOOM









THERE WAS A TIRE SHOP ON THE OTHER SIDE OF THIS BRIDE SO WE UNHOOKED AND I WENT AND GOT A TIRE MOUNTED...









THESE FUCKERS CHARGED $25 TO MOUNT A TIRE...ASSHOLES









WELCOME TO ALABAMA HUH









I'M COMING TO SAVE YOU BABY LOL


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

YET ANOTHER TIRE SHOP SO THIS TIME WE CAN GET A TRAILER TIRE GOOD THING TOO I THINK WE MIGHT HAVE HAD ABOUT ANOTHER 30 FEET ON THAT OTHER TIRE









OUTTA NOWHERE ITS APOCALYPSE NOW









FAKE ASS TACO CASA









MERCEDES BENZ FACTORY LOOKED FUCKING NICE









MAKING PROGRESS


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

WELCOME TO GEORGIA


















GLASSHOUSE IS IN HOTLANTA!









WALLY STILL DRIVING 


















ATLANTA HOME OF THE 

RED DOG

BLACK CAT

PLAYAS

AND THE MUTHAFUCKIN OUTKAST......YOU KNOW I WAS JAMMIN IT!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

CHAMBLEE, GA WE HAD TO MAKE A SPECIAL STOP









HIP HOP/INTERNET HISTORY MADE JUST DOWN THAT HALL









HOME OF THE IRON MIC FREESTYLE BATTLES









I GOT ONE QUESTION MAN.........TELL ME WHO NEXT!









SEE I'M THE BEST MAYNE.......I DEED IT!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

man u never mentioned you stopped at eli porters high school


----------



## BUD (May 30, 2002)

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> CHAMBLEE, GA WE HAD TO MAKE A SPECIAL STOP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:worship:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

I DEEED IT


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

That body with all the paint removed is flawless!
Looks good Dirty.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

Skim said:


> man u never mentioned you stopped at eli porters high school


IT WAS A SURPRISE....LOL. WE NEEDED GAS AND I LOOKED IT UP AND IT WAS JUST A FEW BLOCKS AWAY AND MAN THEY ARE REMODELING THE WHOLE PLACE THE FOOTBALL FIELD WAS ALL TORE UP AND EVERYTHING. LUCKY WE COULD GET TO THIS SPOT.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> That body with all the paint removed is flawless!
> Looks good Dirty.


THANKS DAVID SAID ALL THE BODY WORK IS ALREADY DONE AND SHOULD BE PRIMED TONIGHT......DAMN!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

FAST FORWARD TO THE NEXT DAY.....AT DAVID'S IMPALAS









SOMEONE'S 60 RAG









FUNNY THIS WAS ONLY A MONTH AGO AND THE THAT DOOR DAVID IS TAKING A PICTURE OF IS ON A DONE CAR. NYC'S ROTTEN APPLE









MY BABY WAS IN THE BIG LEAUGES HELL BENT AND THAT OBSESSIONS 57 RAG (POOR THING) IN THE BACKGROUND









REALLY LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEING WHAT HAPPENS. I HAVE ALL THE FAITH IN THE WORLD IN DAVID SEEING HIS WORK ON WHITE TRASH, HELL BENT AND ROTTEN APPLE WILL MAKE A BELIEVER OUT OF ANYONE. GOT SOME TRICKS UP THE SLEEVE, SO KEEP YA EYES PEELED.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

ONE LAST LOOK......:tears: LOL


















MAN THEY DO NOT PLAY WHEN IT COMES TO SUNDROP IN NC!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

MO SUN DROP









I SAID EARLIER DELOREN STATUS


















ALL THAT'S LEFT









JUST A REMINDER OF WHAT THIS IS......


----------



## dannyp (Jul 8, 2009)

OH SHIT. !!!' DOWN TO THE METAL LOOKED BAD ASS AS IT WAS CAN'T WAIT TO SEE IT REDONE


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

davids had many visitors to that spot


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

Skim said:


> davids had many visitors to that spot


im retiring after this


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

You can see Walter over in the shade sitting on the cooler in that first pic after you unhooked the trailer......... BWAHAHAHAHA


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> FAST FORWARD TO THE NEXT DAY.....AT DAVID'S IMPALAS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That mofo is looking good. I like how trees are starting to grow around it. Thats about the best angle for a pic of it I have seen so far.


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> THEN WE HIT ALABAMA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Them fools booby traped the road homie:guns:


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

the GRINCH said:


> im retiring after this



One more Sun Drop then you can retire :thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Two more sundrops and then you can retire :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

chrisdizzle said:


> Them fools booby traped the road homie:guns:


I DON'T DOUBT IT LOL

$200 FOR A NEW TIRE
$75 SERVICE CALL IF THEY CAME TO ME

I WAS LIKE FUCK IT UNHOOKED THE TRAILER AND WENT OVER THERE WHEN I SEEN THEY WERE NO FURTHER FROM THE BRIDGE THAN THE GLASSHOUSE WAS ON THE OTHER SIDE I CALLED THEM CROOKS THEY LAUGHED AND SAID THEY WOULD HAVE WAITED BEFORE THEY CAME OVER TO MAKE IT LOOK LIKE THEY WERE FURTHER AWAY....


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

they gotcho ass


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

YEAH THEY DID.....MOTHERFUCKERS


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

:rofl:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

post them new pics dirty lol


----------



## Texas Massacre (Jun 25, 2003)

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> MO SUN DROP
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

It's gonna be one bad MOTHA!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

Inked1 said:


> It's gonna be one bad MOTHA!


X76


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

the GRINCH said:


> post them new pics dirty lol


lil coat of primer


























david is a real comdian as well


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

loaded a few pics here are two of the goodies going in....


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Man I'm digging that Sun roof... Maybe Dave can let me know Wht size sunroof will fit on the bubble..But pops tripping he want me to ask for the sun roof bck you know I wouldn't trip! Lol


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Man I'm digging that Sun roof... Maybe Dave can let me know Wht size sunroof will fit on the bubble..But pops tripping he want me to ask for the sun roof bck you know I wouldn't trip! Lol


:roflmao:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Man I'm digging that Sun roof... Maybe Dave can let me know Wht size sunroof will fit on the bubble..But pops tripping he want me to ask for the sun roof bck you know I wouldn't trip! Lol


red: "its like its bofe ours, just keep it down at my house... 
deebo: "cool.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> lil coat of primer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh he got jokes now


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

i talked to david this morning. no metal work at all, this car will be done soon.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

Skim said:


> red: "its like its bofe ours, just keep it down at my house...
> deebo: "cool.











:sprint:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

Skim said:


> red: "its like its bofe ours, just keep it down at my house...
> deebo: "cool.


"it's like it's both of ours" justifies the reason why pops it trippin.....because if that wasn't the case pops wouldn't be a factor in who has possesion the bike. It comes down to Red is too scared to as for the bike because "he" wants it so he needs his dad to be co-owner so he dont look like the bad guy asking for it back.



Skim said:


> oh he got jokes now


a regular Jerry Seinfeld



Skim said:


> i talked to david this morning. no metal work at all, this car will be done soon.


rust free........rust free


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

did not read first reply


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

At lunch with my co workers and they all agree it was red saying his / debos bike to make debo feel like it was both of theirs (sharing) not red and his dads! On the Debo debate!


----------



## USF '63 (Feb 12, 2010)

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> lil coat of primer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the way the o's run across the hood and down the fender :roflmao:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> At lunch with my co workers and they all agree it was red saying his / debos bike to make debo feel like it was both of theirs (sharing) not red and his dads! On the Debo debate!


----------



## Jack Bauer (Jan 10, 2010)

USF '63 said:


> I like the way the o's run across the hood and down the fender :roflmao:


Dats kustom mayne.


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Skim said:


>


This fool here! Lol Maz puto Skim


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> This fool here! Lol Maz puto Skim


:inout:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

In ny dough boy voice kid version... On boyzndahood "wait till I tell Momma!"


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

Skim said:


> did not read first reply


and a liar



FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> At lunch with my co workers and they all agree it was red saying his / debos bike to make debo feel like it was both of theirs (sharing) not red and his dads! On the Debo debate!


Im sure its was presented in an unbias way


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

My place is so hood that's how they tag stuff here like dirtys hood


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> and a liarIm sure its was presented in an unbias way


LMAO!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> LMAO!


:biggrin: lol


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)




----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

Pics from yesterday.....




























Then to the booth for some more primer




























Daivd said gonna see some paint next...

You may notice the pics are a little more clearer than David's normal blurry blackberry pics. he stepped up to an iPhone. I wonder if his mailbox is still full?


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

his blurry old phone died chock full of old voicemails


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

Will the wind be blowing in your hair ...???


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

drasticbean said:


> Will the wind be blowing in your hair ...???


That foo ain't got no hair


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

the GRINCH said:


> That foo ain't got no hair


:facepalm:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

USF '63 said:


> You can see Walter over in the shade sitting on the cooler in that first pic after you unhooked the trailer......... BWAHAHAHAHA


i didnt see him till you said something.. bwhahahaa


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Oh chit it's goin down in NC


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

yes..


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> :facepalm:



now he has hair....


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

DAVID SENT THESE PICS TODAY........MOON TIME!





































THAT 42" IS GONNA BE A TIGHT FIT









OLD SKIN



















AAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!


----------



## scrappin68 (Nov 24, 2004)

:thumbsup: lookn good


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Oh man, that just hurts looking at David cutting away! It hurts so good! Gonna be super nice when David gets done.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


>


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

damn dirty!!
this is looking good man!
keep them pics comin man.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Can't wait to see this one.....


----------



## EliseoArteaga7 (Apr 6, 2011)

You putting a TV in da roof dirty?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

EliseoArteaga7 said:


> You putting a TV in da roof dirty?


42" flat screen


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

one facing up and one facing down! thats that new shit. Just hope it dont hail.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Damn...all out make over. Get it in! :thumbsup:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

what in the fuck!!!!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> 42" flat screen


are you going to make it motorized to up and down so you can watch the games @ the shows and picnic's?????


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

haha nice lol


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


>


do a damn thing Dirty :thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

Skim said:


> one facing up and one facing down! thats that new shit. Just hope it dont hail.


w3rd!



big pimpin said:


> Damn...all out make over. Get it in! :thumbsup:


yes sir. long overdue



harborareaPhil said:


> what in the fuck!!!!


it's crazy huh!



Coca Pearl said:


> are you going to make it motorized to up and down so you can watch the games @ the shows and picnic's?????


yes that is the plan



vouges17 said:


> do a damn thing Dirty :thumbsup:


thank you!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

awe shit!!!!









couple more pics from the moon transplant


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

awe shit!!!!

Damn, that welding cart is sprouting clamps!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> yes that is the plan


let me know when you bring it back home and i'll bring out the beer...


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

SIX1RAG said:


> awe shit!!!!
> 
> Damn, that welding cart is sprouting clamps!


like wild hair


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

ON THE OUTSIDE:dunno:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

big moon roof cuzz


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

hell yea bro!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

Shit just got really real!!


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Looking good dirty can't wait to see your ride done it will look badass :thumbsup:


----------



## chrisdizzle (Jul 18, 2010)

What color you going with dog?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

BIG RED said:


> Looking good dirty can't wait to see your ride done it will look badass :thumbsup:


thanks



chrisdizzle said:


> What color you going with dog?


same color


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> Shit just got really real!!


 that was quick! Looks good!


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

I'm riding solo on this one . Only one at the shop this week


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

the GRINCH said:


> I'm riding solo on this one . Only one at the shop this week


:facepalm::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

i wished mine went in that easy, Grinch be makin shit look butter :worship:, she'll be painted next week watch


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

ttt


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE (May 22, 2007)

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> Pics from yesterday.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome to the 21st century David!!! 

I can't believe u stripped that all down. That top looked SICK. oh well. I'm sure version 2.0 gonna look amazing!


Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Looking clean dirty 
Glad u got this topic moved here in project rides... It used to be a bitch to find. I must have read the 96 caprice rear end swap part about 50 times ....


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

the GRINCH said:


> I'm riding solo on this one . Only one at the shop this week


on the solo creep


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

manu samoa said:


> Looking clean dirty
> Glad u got this topic moved here in project rides... It used to be a bitch to find. I must have read the 96 caprice rear end swap part about 50 times ....


Lol. Likewise.


----------



## hugos76 (Sep 20, 2008)

LOOKS GOOD


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Caint wait to see this thing sprayed!!!! GLASS ON GLASS!!!!!!!!


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

you doing patterns?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

YEA IT GONNA HAVE SOME PATTERNS......


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

Lawndale movin at light speed uffin:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

RIDE WAS ALREADY CLEAN AS HELL, CANT WAIT TO SEE THE UPGRADE!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

regal ryda said:


> Lawndale movin at light speed uffin:


W3RD!



BIG WHIT 64 said:


> :thumbsup:






CJAY said:


> RIDE WAS ALREADY CLEAN AS HELL, CANT WAIT TO SEE THE UPGRADE!


MAN THANKS! I HOPE TO MAKE THE ONES THAT LIKE IT LOVE IT AND THE ONES THAT DON'T LIKE IT WELL......YOU KNOW


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

manu samoa said:


> Looking clean dirty
> Glad u got this topic moved here in project rides... It used to be a bitch to find. I must have read the 96 caprice rear end swap part about 50 times ....


To bad we missed the proportioning valve part :banghead:

Any update pics dirty or is she still in the crappy stage of primer and body work  

Hated that part with my car.


----------



## jbrazy (Feb 29, 2004)

Yoiur car was already super clean homie, cannot wait to see the finished product. I have to say Majestics NT lineup is looking real proper!


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

BIG RED said:


> To bad we missed the proportioning valve part :banghead:
> 
> Any update pics dirty or is she still in the crappy stage of primer and body work
> 
> Hated that part with my car.


May have a little color on it


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

the GRINCH said:


> May have a little color on it


:shocked:


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

the GRINCH said:


> May have a little color on it


sup foolioshish


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

jbrazy said:


> Yoiur car was already super clean homie, cannot wait to see the finished product. I have to say Majestics NT lineup is looking real proper!


Man thanks it means a lot to read that. This chapter has worked really hard to get where we are at and we still got all kinds of impalas hard tops and you know them raggggs a brewin. 



BIG RED said:


> To bad we missed the proportioning valve part :banghead:
> 
> Any update pics dirty or is she still in the crappy stage of primer and body work
> 
> Hated that part with my car.


I will post when I get some new ones but ya know sometimes gotta keep'em guessing a little lol. One thing I need to do is go back and fix what the format change fucked up with my old pics. 



the GRINCH said:


> May have a little color on it


Awe shit


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> Man thanks it means a lot to read that. This chapter has worked really hard to get where we are at and we still got all kinds of impalas hard tops and you know them raggggs a brewin.
> 
> 
> I will post when I get some new ones but ya know sometimes gotta keep'em guessing a little lol. One thing I need to do is go back and fix what the format change fucked up with my old pics.
> ...


I hear ya. And on the pics I know atleast one person that could use them pics for his ride.


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

TTT!:thumbsup:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

BIG RED said:


> I hear ya. And on the pics I know atleast one person that could use them pics for his ride.


For sure. Big red was gonna run my brake lines and we could use pics of how dirty did it with the 96 proportioning valve for the disc rear end


----------



## Mr. Andrew (Mar 24, 2009)

44 that's what I'm talking about going to look bad ass
:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

^^^^ I think I read it's a 42.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Since there have been no update pics how's it coming along? Is she on track to making Vegas?


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

BIG RED said:


> ^^^^ I think I read it's a 42.


This is right. A 42.


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

It's actually a 41 if you want to get technical lol


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

the GRINCH said:


> It's actually a 41 if you want to get technical lol


41.5


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

paint pics....hno:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

johner956 said:


> paint pics....hno:


Bump


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Any progress pics to share?


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

whats the word:dunno:


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## HUEY HEFNER (Jan 10, 2003)

uffin:


----------



## ClassicPlayer (Jan 29, 2007)

Paint pics from Vegas?:dunno:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

For now progress of this project is is going to have a status of unknown. 

I do know that making it for vegas this year is not going to happen. 

Here at least is the latest of my picture updates.


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

damn thats the dirtiest i ever seen it lol. Its all good dirty New Years is a better debut if u ask me :biggrin:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

Only if we hit the shaw!


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

oh u know this


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)

*ttt*


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

ttt for the Grinch and the glasshouse, the Grinch is a magician. It's gonna be bad ass! For real !


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:fool2:


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

In horror film suspence,haha..whats the wordhno:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

i know it hurt to post that pic, never seen it dirty b4.....ever!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

Got my pre reg for vegas yesterday what a fucking waste of $50


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Looking good bro can't wait to see the new version


----------



## DONUTS (Nov 10, 2010)

:run:


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

Seen your Glasshouse personably and the paint job is On Point!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

Pics ????


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

infamous704 said:


> Seen your Glasshouse personably and the paint job is On Point!! :thumbsup: :biggrin:





















I do like these pics


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

70's impalas aren't as high a priority to this shop ??


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

manu samoa said:


> 70's impalas aren't as high a priority to this shop ??


All cars are a high priority at my shop . Just cause I don't post pics and respond in topics doesn't mean I'm not working on them . Do you want to see the 70 ford Torino in my shop . The 70 impala vert . The 76 Buick . I didn't think so FYI out of the 16 that's in the shop there is only 4 that is from the era that I buy and that is 1958-1964


----------



## Dino (Aug 15, 2002)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

the GRINCH said:


> All cars are a high priority at my shop . Just cause I don't post pics and respond in topics doesn't mean I'm not working on them . Do you want to see the 70 ford Torino in my shop . The 70 impala vert . The 76 Buick . I didn't think so FYI out of the 16 that's in the shop there is only 4 that is from the era that I buy and that is 1958-1964


I'm just busting balls bro. I know good things come to those who wait. I've had cars that were in a shop for a week and I've had cars in for 6 weeks . 
During those times my ride was always on my mind. Picturing me Rollin hahaha. We are passionate about our rides. Its often our only escape from our jobs, mortgages, family life. Shit like that. We are here to support dirty and it seemed like he was a little down for whatever reason and I threw in a comment that in essence disses your shop. I wasn't expecting you to come out and call me on it hahaha. I've seen the quality of your work on here and it's top notch no doubt. That's why dirt shipped his ride half way across the country . We are here to support dirty and have followed his adventures for 7 years now.


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

NICE COLOR DIRTY I KNOW THE RIDE WILL BE KILLING IT WHEN IT COMES BACK OUT! See you in Vegas homie!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

I was a little down about the car not making it to Vegas. David and I have talked and got our sights on another big event coming soon. Shit happens in this business and as long as everyone can work together and move forward only good things can happen. The plans for this car is to uphold the statment I made when I started this topic, "History in the making" thanks everyone for checking out my topic and for the props! Seven years goes by fast lol!

after we all recover from our Vegas hangover it will be go time!


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

Dirty I know this car will come out good bro....... See you in vegas


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> I was a little down about the car not making it to Vegas. David and I have talked and got our sights on another big event coming soon. Shit happens in this business and as long as everyone can work together and move forward only good things can happen. The plans for this car is to uphold the statment I made when I started this topic, "History in the making" thanks everyone for checking out my topic and for the props! Seven years goes by fast lol!
> 
> after we all recover from our Vegas hangover it will be go time!


making land fall in Cali New Years..............:fool2:


----------



## 74chevy glasshouse (Jan 5, 2008)

No pics of rearend


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

:fool2:


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

TTT FOR THE HOMIE


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

Big things coming this week . But prob no pics until it debuted unless dirty post them


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

the GRINCH said:


> Big things coming this week . But prob no pics until it debuted unless dirty post them


:thumbsup: 
I can't wait to see what you've done now!


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

glasshouse lookin extra good now, its gonna be on point!


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

74chevy glasshouse said:


> No pics of rearend


There were pics at one time. But I think I remember him sayin that something happened to them. Pm him maybe he will send some.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)




----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

the GRINCH said:


> Big things coming this week . But prob no pics until it debuted unless dirty post them


:banghead:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

drasticbean said:


> :banghead:


Don't trip I'm about to be east bound and down with my camera.


----------



## Glassman704 (Aug 1, 2012)

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> Don't trip I'm about to be east bound and down with my camera.


Dirty when do you think you will be in lawndale? Would like to meet the man behind the cleanest, straighest glasshouse i've ever seen! watch out for them crazys on the road!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

Glassman704 said:


> Dirty when do you think you will be in lawndale? Would like to meet the man behind the cleanest, straighest glasshouse i've ever seen! watch out for them crazys on the road!


Leaving Texas in a few hours should be there tomorrow

I'll keep my eyes peeled


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

It's going down . 3 day hustle going on again


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

the GRINCH said:


> It's going down . 3 day hustle going on again


:thumbsup:


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

the GRINCH said:


> It's going down . 3 day hustle going on again


You know this


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

Pics?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

Ok I am a always gonna keep some of this under my hat. But we needed a test panel and used one of my fenders to check color combos. I am just getting the roof done.


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Dirty get the whole car done if you can man shit would look tight as fuck.


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Love that paint!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> Ok I am a always gonna keep some of this under my hat. But we needed a test panel and used one of my fenders to check color combos. I am just getting the roof done.


:thumbsup::drama:


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

Ohhhhhhhh weeeeeeeeeeeee

Nice


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> Ok I am a always gonna keep some of this under my hat. But we needed a test panel and used one of my fenders to check color combos. I am just getting the roof done.


Mannnnnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> Ok I am a always gonna keep some of this under my hat. But we needed a test panel and used one of my fenders to check color combos. I am just getting the roof done.


Wow ! Looks real good, and the paint looks wet as f%uck! Nice job Grinch!


----------



## DannyG. (Aug 29, 2010)

thanks for taking my A-arms out to the Grinch...I spoke skim the other day...i sent you that...Thanks again


----------



## Cut N 3's (Aug 19, 2006)

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> Ok I am a always gonna keep some of this under my hat. But we needed a test panel and used one of my fenders to check color combos. I am just getting the roof done.


nice color combo


----------



## TKeeby79 (Sep 2, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## juangotti (Aug 26, 2008)

Nice fender


----------



## infamous704 (Apr 19, 2009)

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> Ok I am a always gonna keep some of this under my hat. But we needed a test panel and used one of my fenders to check color combos. I am just getting the roof done.


mayyynnneee hold up! Looks fresh :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Bad ass pattern artist  can't wait to see it done


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Looks good bro...


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## CJAY (Jan 19, 2009)

LOVE THE FADE AWAYS! NICE COLOR COMBO ALSO! TTT bu"M"p for the HOMIE!!


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

It don't look anything like that . There is no square or blocks in this . And not like before its all pearls no flakes . 
I hammered on 3 coats of clear yesterday gonna let sir for a week then wet sand and clear entire car again 

Gotta let materials dry good before sanding to top coat again if not you can have problems like die back shrinking blushing so on so on


----------



## ShakeRoks (Aug 26, 2009)

the GRINCH said:


> It don't look anything like that . There is no square or blocks in this . And not like before its all pearls no flakes .
> I hammered on 3 coats of clear yesterday gonna let sir for a week then wet sand and clear entire car again
> 
> Gotta let materials dry good before sanding to top coat again if not you can have problems like die back shrinking blushing so on so on


And that's why you are "the man"!


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

another banger outta lawndale :thumbsup:


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

[h=1]Straight Out Of Locash![/h]


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

ttt


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Coast One (Feb 4, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## 6ix5iveIMP (Dec 1, 2007)

THATS CLEAN :thumbsup:


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

whos doing the patterns?


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

Nice meeting you dirty!!!! Bad Azz art on the roof....


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

FiveNine619 said:


> whos doing the patterns?


OG COAST ONE!!!!


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> OG COAST ONE!!!!


Well thanks for keeping things a surprise asshole


----------



## rivman (May 31, 2008)

Haha


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

the GRINCH said:


> Well thanks for keeping things a surprise asshole


Hahaha I'm glad I didn't say anything !


----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)

BIG WHIT 64 said:


> OG COAST ONE!!!!


nice!


----------



## carlito77 (Mar 24, 2006)

paint is on point


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

the GRINCH said:


> It don't look anything like that . There is no square or blocks in this . And not like before its all pearls no flakes .
> I hammered on 3 coats of clear yesterday gonna let sir for a week then wet sand and clear entire car again
> 
> Gotta let materials dry good before sanding to top coat again if not you can have problems like die back shrinking blushing so on so on


These patterns are ALL pearls? No candy? Can't wait to see the roof and new paint..


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

LostInSanPedro said:


> These patterns are ALL pearls? No candy? Can't wait to see the roof and new paint..


Yes all pearls . Gonna watersand the roof for reclear Monday it will be a week the clear should have done all the shrinking it's gonna do by then . Then spray that lawndale wet look on it . Then reassembly shortly after . 

Got some tricks in the trunk I skeeming on


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

So last week I hop in the car and head out east to NC, I had closed a deal to fly Coast One out to David's to pattern out my roof. This is a big deal to me seeing that my chapter alone has a strong list of the who's who in the pattern world from Kandy n Chrome to SIC to the one and only DOC. So I decided to change it up and add yet another big name in the pattern game and give this chapter the exclusiveness of having the best of the best.....but before we get too far, we have to get there first. Enjoy the ride.























































I started taking pics when I got into Tennessee on HWY40.......


----------



## BIG RED (Dec 6, 2005)

Nice road trip pics. Please don't post to many per post I'm on my phone and I hate seeing nothing.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

Tennessee is long if you are going east and west....but I enjoyed driving through the Smokey Mountains and the sight seeing that I did along the way























































finally at the shop


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

Set up at Davids and made myself at home....had everything I needed except for some pussy LOL! Coast wasted no time in getting started on the glasshouse. He got there the night before, so there was already things being done when I got there...


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

DEEP THOUGTS, SUNDROP AND VODKA, I AIN'T PICKING NO FUCKIN COTTON!, FAMOUS FENDERS, RANDOM RAGS.........LIKE A 70's GAME SHOW.


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

MORE RANDOMNESS FROM LAWNDALE NC




































RIP BRIAN


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

NOW TO SERIOUS BUSINESS....























































OH YEAH BABY!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

AND NOW ITS TIME TO WRAP IT UP. THE ROOF GOT DONE UP NICE AND I THINK ALL OF US WERE SATIFIED WITH THE RESULTS. FUNNY HOW TIME FLIES BECAUSE BEFORE YOU KNOW IT WE BACK ON THE ROAD......


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

THANKS TO COAST FOR COMING OUT ON SUCH SHORT NOTICE AND TO DAVID AND CREW FOR BEING READY FOR US. 


ONLY GOOD THINGS TO COME



(shit I know I left someone out)


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Gonna be another Banger out of Lawndale ! Can't wait to see it.


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

Inked1 said:


> Gonna be another Banger out of Lawndale ! Can't wait to see it.


We gonna bang back bumper 

It will be easy to gas hop now with a LS motor


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> THANKS TO COAST FOR COMING OUT ON SUCH SHORT NOTICE AND TO DAVID AND CREW FOR BEING READY FOR US.
> 
> 
> ONLY GOOD THINGS TO COME
> ...


yea you left out the part about my dog hahahaha


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

the GRINCH said:


> yea you left out the part about my dog hahahaha


oh yeah a few funny things happened to me along this trip that I wish were pictured now.

1. I had only made it to davids for about an hour and one of his dogs walked straight up to me and pissed on my leg like I was a fire hydrant......WELCOME TO LAWNDALE MOTHERFUCKER!!!

2. While I was in SC I had a fire exsingusher go off in my wagon while I was driving.....instant car load of Jamaicans! LAWDHAVMERCEE, BOYEEEE!!! I had to travel to three different car washes to find a fucking vac that worked....

I know its pics or it didn't happen but who can make this shit up?


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

the GRINCH said:


> We gonna bang back bumper
> 
> It will be easy to gas hop now with a LS motor








we almost there baby!!!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

My little stay in South Carolina to visit my grandparents that have past on......not too many pics to share but here are some.























































two things dont litter in SC and welcome to GA!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

Once in Geogia I had to take the scenic route to meet uo with Carlito and Big Whit from Obession CC in Atlanta.....









Im sorry I just love this shit here!








I'm sorry I just love laughing a people that can't let go LOL!



























the homie Carlito had some nice rides...cool peeps too!


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

edited for f up


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

checked out his first car ever....not to shabby



















but back on the road to meet up with Whit.



















glad I got to meet up with them guys good peeps


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

NOW ITS TIME TO MASH.....























































SO READY FOR HOME DIDN'T STOP IN SHREVEPORT.....YIKES! I HAD TO ROLL PAST THE VIEW TOO SORRY BROS BUT I WAS READY TO BE HOME LOL!


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

nice road trip pix dirty


----------



## Loco 61 (Aug 30, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## Glassman704 (Aug 1, 2012)

TTT Hate having to hunt them down!!!


----------



## JustPosting (Aug 10, 2010)

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> So last week I hop in the car and head out east to NC, I had closed a deal to fly Coast One out to David's to pattern out my roof. This is a big deal to me seeing that my chapter alone has a strong list of the who's who in the pattern world from Kandy n Chrome to SIC to the one and only DOC. So I decided to change it up and add yet another big name in the pattern game and give this chapter the exclusiveness of having the best of the best.....but before we get too far, we have to get there first. Enjoy the ride.


Damn good idea, great choice of artist :thumbsup: all that talent and a cool mofo to top it off. Ride was already badass, can't wait to see it finished. :worship:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

The NTX Chapter is a melting pot for all sorts of artists. Congrats on having Coast do your roof Sanchez. See ya around brother.


----------



## calitos62 (Jun 26, 2010)

Nice pics Dirty!!! Come by anytime your this way!!!


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

Great pics ..!!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

thanks for the text pics.....dam coast did a great job


----------



## ICED BOXX (Feb 15, 2007)

id love to see some progress:biggrin:


----------



## big C (Dec 5, 2002)

DIRTYSANCHEZ423 said:


> checked out his first car ever....not to shabby
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x2 them are two cool ass dudes


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## the GRINCH (Dec 9, 2005)

Hope everyone had a good turkey day


----------



## DIRTYSANCHEZ423 (Sep 12, 2005)

the GRINCH said:


> Hope everyone had a good turkey day


thanks hope the same out there!

as I sip my vodkadrop......look what you done did!


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

I know this ones going to kill the game!


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

ttt


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

What's new


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

:inout:


----------



## Inked1 (Mar 6, 2012)

TTT


----------



## FORTWORTHAZTEC (Jul 19, 2005)

Any progress? Or will hv to wait till June?


----------



## 6TRAE_DROP (Jul 15, 2011)

:sprint:


----------



## Coca Pearl (Dec 20, 2006)

June......


FORTWORTHAZTEC said:


> Any progress? Or will hv to wait till June?


----------



## JUST ME (Apr 3, 2006)

Maybe...this weekend.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hmmmmm


----------



## ElMexicano (May 31, 2011)

:wave:


----------



## JOHNER (Sep 10, 2009)

Whats the word..:loco:


----------



## 88.SPOKES. (Feb 10, 2007)

So..................................




Something? Anything?


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Paint purgatory ?


----------



## regal.1980 (Aug 2, 2005)

He's being stingy! Damn u dirty! Lol


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

updates????


----------



## NR93 (Jan 29, 2016)

Hey guys, I've got a 73 caprice and need to do a rear end swap on it to tuck my wheels for the skirts. Im being offered 90,91,94 caddy reaer ends. does anyone know if those would work on my car?? any info is appreciated!!


----------



## NR93 (Jan 29, 2016)

Hey guys, I've got a 73 caprice and need to do a rear end swap on it to tuck my wheels for the skirts. Im being offered 90,91,94 caddy reaer ends. does anyone know if those would work on my car?? any info is appreciated!!


----------

